# MDMA (MOLLY) in the USA



## Ringfinger

If you check out the European discussion forums you'll hear about a severe shortage of molly and a decreasing quality of MDMA pills. In the UK they are suffering. It looks like pips are replacing MDMA atleastfor the near future.

Looking at the US pillreports it looks like ther are still some great pills going around and I havent heard any complaints about the molly.

So whats the deal?


----------



## Audioblood

No clue, here. My particular city has it hard-up to get actual MDMA where-as it's fairly easy to get meth pills sold as MDMA. Supposedly in my state's capital there is still a fair supply (as one could expect with a metropolitan city) but I don't think it's an abundance. Could be in other parts of the U.S., cause my state is pretty lame in itself.


----------



## effingcustie

in my area of the U.S. mdma is pretty plentiful.. I have not gotten bad pills for a long time.  Granted I usually check pill reports to see what is legit, but for the last year or so most of what I've seen has been good quality pure md(m)a pills


----------



## PepperSocks

Check the Canada section of pillreports. 

California is basking high quality pills.


----------



## Pharcyde

I mean we have pills but according to the DEA all the test theyre doing are showing some shit results


----------



## PepperSocks

Oh yeah, no shortage of "pills" at all here.  Trying to find one that has MDMA in it is FUBAR.  If you think the UK is the only ones with this piperazine saturation check out Canada.  Yet I still know so many people who buy piper pills and think they're great so theygo and buy some more. 

When will the bar scene learn?


----------



## Bomboclat

uniter said:


> California is basking high quality pills.



yes, yes we are


----------



## jamaica0535

Georgia is doing damn good on the MDMA....

Beans and molly, if you know the right people good shit is never hard to find.... 

Most people just seem to not know who is selling it....


----------



## DarkSideoftheWall

It my area of Canada, its actually getting almost impossible to find mdma pills, almost every single new wave is shitty pipes or worse meth. The obviously differences between our M and the e is so vast that you'd never guess they SHOULD be the same drug lol


----------



## Acid Eiffel

thizzerfershizzer said:


> yes, yes we are



+1 %)


----------



## subopm420

shit its lucky to even feel a thing from any less than four or five from around here, and even then its sure to be something other than MDMA, mostly meth.


----------



## kong

Crystal MDMA is still in the usual circles.  Plenty of Piperzines going around, but people are getting smarter and buying test kits for larger transactions.  No shortage of good pills (MDMA/MDA only) they just cost more.


----------



## Delsyd

over the last decade the availability of molly has sky rocketed.

These days its as easy to get as pills. In some cases its even easier to get than pills.


----------



## DavisK4high247

It's still easy to get good MDMA pills and Mollys, but I heard that Vietnamese gangs in Canada are making pills with mainly meth and some MDMA, but mostly just making meth and using a tablet machine to stamp out pills of meth that look like MDMA pills, and they are bringing them into the US , but luckily we can still get good MDMA here, altho the average pills going around are not as high dosage as they were back in the early and mid 90's when I rolled alot.Now you gotta look for pills that good and avoid the other pills going around unless your hook ups know what they got..


----------



## Delsyd

yeh, i just stick to molly and am always sure its legit.

i love weiging out my doses instead of playing the guessing game with pills.

But on the other hand i do like pills cut with a little speed for a night of partying.


----------



## eazyeze

Haven't seen triple stack lighting bolts in years, has anyone else?


----------



## thechamp1685

agree with the mod molly is easier to get then pills and better and i agree with the weighing out your dose


----------



## PaythesnuckA

molly is extremely abundant and always around if you know the right people, pressies are around too but molly is far better prices and quality.


----------



## eazyeze

Delsyd said:


> over the last decade the availability of molly has sky rocketed.
> 
> These days its as easy to get as pills. In some cases its even easier to get than pills.



okay rookie question, ive been around dope for 25 yrs and never heard of molly,, ive taken shitloads of rolls, dropped acid, but what tha hell is molly?


----------



## shake

molly is basically mdma in crystal form. after its synth it looks like shards those shards will then be crushed down weighed and pressed into a pill with other coloring agents and binders.


----------



## eazyeze

shake said:


> molly is basically mdma in crystal form. After its synth it looks like shards those shards will then be crushed down weighed and pressed into a pill with other coloring agents and binders.



so is the buzz a hell of a lot better? I need to go ask around and give this shit a try


----------



## Delsyd

if your pills are pure mdma than the high should be the same.

Alot of pills are adulterated with active cuts though so often times its different.

which one you would like more depends on your preferance


----------



## Bomboclat

Pills are almost nonexistant in my circle nowdays. Not because they're not around, heh, in SoCal there are more pills than almost any other drug, but rather because molly is so available now!

Dirt cheap and pure molly - nothing beats it.


----------



## love_sex_desire

I believe the sassafras in Cambodia and other parts of S.E. Asia have been reduced, by DEA and other like-minded individuals, leading to a shortage of safrole. Apparently this was the source of much of Europe's MDMA.

It hasn't affected the supply of MDMA crystal in Central Canada where I live. Most of it is shipped from the West Coast or synthesized locally.

Fuck ecstasy pills, Ecstasy™® is just a brand name to sell a pill these days and I consider ecstasy to be different than MDMA nowadays. Unfortunately you can't really consider them synomonous anymore. 

If you have access the best way to roll is to get unadulterated crystal MDMA, weigh out exactly how much you wanna do, and if you want a speed buzz, add a bit of dexedrine or meth to the gel. If you weigh out your own gels you know exactly what and how much is in them. Wont touch an ecstasy pill again, al though every now and then there are some decent ones (from what other people tell me). I've got a few ecstasy tablets stored that are apparently good quality but I'm not touching them until MDMA crystal is dried up!

I've got a few White Rhinos and Yellow 007's stored that are apparently good quality pressed pills. I'll have to see if there's anything on pillreports...


----------



## eazyeze

shake said:


> molly is basically mdma in crystal form. after its synth it looks like shards those shards will then be crushed down weighed and pressed into a pill with other coloring agents and binders.



shake i just saw some pics of molly in another thread and it looks like ice to me,,, as long as i've been in the game i cant believe i've never heard of this before,, is it big around college towns or something,,


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Pills are almost nonexistant in my circle nowdays. Not because they're not around, heh, in SoCal there are more pills than almost any other drug, but rather because molly is so available now!
> 
> Dirt cheap and pure molly - nothing beats it.



how it should be EVERYWHERE, you can only get quantity of molly in my area if you work on finding such a connect for a LONNNGGGG time


----------



## thehaight954

very prevalent even more popular now imo most circles even duck ass kids can acquire powdered and crystalline mdma and top notch pills.


----------



## onceinawhile

Too many idiots these days would rather pop opiates IMHO. I have a hard time finding clean MDMA where I am due to people popping roxy/oxy etc instead. It really drives me crazy! I want an occasional good weekend out, not some painkiller that will have me hooked because I want to tune out my life.

BOO BOO BOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## thehaight954

onceinawhile said:


> Too many idiots these days would rather pop opiates IMHO. I have a hard time finding clean MDMA where I am due to people popping roxy/oxy etc instead. It really drives me crazy! I want an occasional good weekend out, not some painkiller that will have me hooked because I want to tune out my life.
> 
> BOO BOO BOOOOOOOOOOO!



used to be the same for me but look where your at. work you way into better circles dont mess with hip gangster wanna be's.


----------



## love_sex_desire

thehaight954 said:


> used to be the same for me but look where your at. work you way into better circles dont mess with hip gangster wanna be's.



Fuck L. Ron Hubbard and Fuck all his clones and FUCK ALL YOU GUN TOTING HIP GANGSTER WANNABES! 

(Just saw Tool for my 5th time on Sunday. Of course they chose to play in Canada on Independence Day lol)


----------



## pallidamors

onceinawhile said:


> Too many idiots these days would rather pop opiates IMHO. I have a hard time finding clean MDMA where I am due to people popping roxy/oxy etc instead. It really drives me crazy! I want an occasional good weekend out, not some painkiller that will have me hooked because I want to tune out my life.
> 
> BOO BOO BOOOOOOOOOOO!



thats just like, your opinion, man.


----------



## kakti

molly has completely replaced pressed pills around here.  After all the methbombs of the mid 2000's and now the bzp's coming in from Canada only a fool would buy a pressed pill.  Even with a testing kit just about all pills have a couple mg of mdma in them to throw off the testers.

molly or bust yo


----------



## thehaight954

its prolly easy to make thats why if meth is easy then mdma has to be as well


----------



## shake

thehaight954 said:


> its prolly easy to make thats why if meth is easy then mdma has to be as well



you actually serious bout this statement. from my knowledge it takes alil know how to synth mdma unlike meth which can be produced with a few plastic tubes and some 2liter coke bottles.


----------



## pallidamors

thehaight954 said:


> its prolly easy to make thats why if meth is easy then mdma has to be as well



That statement makes no sense. Making MDMA actually requires some knowledge of chemistry, as well as starting materials that are a bit more difficult to get than simply walking into a store. Plus, what is the logic in your statement? Just because one thing is simple to make doesn't mean that a structurally related compound would be as easy. Otherwise people would be extracting Robotussin and ending up with Levorphanol, or something 8)


----------



## eazyeze

If it were simple everyone would be doing it


----------



## Bomboclat

eazyeze said:


> If it were simple everyone would be doing it



Youd be surprised how many people are
That said, its not simple, and definitely not as simple as say, meth, for instance.


----------



## Chicago66

I would argue that it's all manipulated.

you sell lots of good shit in an area and people are more willing to buy there. then you bring out the cheap shit and sell that till demand is way down and then start all over again. switch where the good shit is frequently.

maybe i'm just high though


----------



## beatsme

mdma can be easier and far less dangerous then making Meth, but it all depends on which way you you make it. 

Majority of the molly is made from mdp2p and with that you can have molly in about 15 hours and that includes washing and drying. This method doesn't require much chemistry know how, and there are no risks of explosions just got to watch out for the fumes.

If you have to produce your own mdp2p then that complicates things a little but usually the mdp2p is made in china and shipped over to Canada and im sure the US gets a fair share of it to. 

http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/news/story.html?id=f759894d-fb75-43f1-9da3-868764fc9a63

http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/media/prosecutions-poursuites/tor/2006-05-12-eng.html

if you want to make things even more complicated you can make mdma from Vanillin which is the extract from vanilla beans. Everything is possible these days.


----------



## MollayLujah

Ringfinger said:


> If you check out the European discussion forums you'll hear about a severe shortage of molly and a decreasing quality of MDMA pills. In the UK they are suffering. It looks like pips are replacing MDMA atleastfor the near future.
> 
> Looking at the US pillreports it looks like ther are still some great pills going around and I havent heard any complaints about the molly.
> 
> So whats the deal?


My main connect in Europe was talking to me about this later 2009. He warned me there would be a huge drought of Euro sourced MDMA. He was right, as usualy. He's pretty "in the know" as he's been in the psych business for over a decade.

I don't really mind though, I've had a steady consistent local supply for some incredible molly. Always available for any amount you could need.

Prices are pretty steep compared to what I was paying from Europe, I can't complain though, it may cost more, but still not unreasonable, especially for the quality.

.1g/100mg is PLENTY to get a hard roll going. Incredibly clean, not speedy in the least.

It really pains me to read all of the stories of people getting ripped off, bullshit molly/rolls and what have you.

I've never had these issues 



onceinawhile said:


> Too many idiots these days would rather pop opiates IMHO. I have a hard time finding clean MDMA where I am due to people popping roxy/oxy etc instead. It really drives me crazy! I want an occasional good weekend out, not some painkiller that will have me hooked because I want to tune out my life.
> 
> BOO BOO BOOOOOOOOOOO!


Thats a little uncalled for Once.

Why would someone be an "idiot" for liking Ops over Molly. Everyone has their DoC, you have no right to call anyone an IDIOT simply because YOU, YOU YOURSELF cannot find any Molly.

How the fuck is it anyones fault but yours? Especially the "idiots that would rather pop roxi.

I assume this is why Bluelight has the reputation it does.

Too many ignorant kids, genuinly stupid people and just plain bullshit spouted constantly in every single thread I read.

I knew this all before I joined and I figured if nothing less I could maybe save someones life, stop someone from being robbed, taking random chemicals etc.


There realllllly needs to be either closed registration with invites, or some type of test before you can join to prove you're not just one of the ignorants filling the forum with false information or genuinly want to learn about the substances you are ingesting.

Too much trolling, to much negativity. This site is SUPPOSED to be for harm reduction and education.

You cannot be educated if the moderators/admin or ANYONE else for that matter cannot flag or report posts with inaccurate info to be removed/editted.

ONLY then will this site be successful in it's supposed "mission"



beatsme said:


> mdma can be easier and far less dangerous then making Meth, but it all depends on which way you you make it.
> 
> Majority of the molly is made from mdp2p and with that you can have molly in about 15 hours and that includes washing and drying. This method doesn't require much chemistry know how, and there are no risks of explosions just got to watch out for the fumes.
> 
> If you have to produce your own mdp2p then that complicates things a little but usually the mdp2p is made in china and shipped over to Canada and im sure the US gets a fair share of it to.
> 
> http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/news/story.html?id=f759894d-fb75-43f1-9da3-868764fc9a63
> 
> http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/media/prosecutions-poursuites/tor/2006-05-12-eng.html
> 
> if you want to make things even more complicated you can make mdma from Vanillin which is the extract from vanilla beans. Everything is possible these days.


I've never heard of a Vanillin synth, perhaps you're referring to Safrole/sassafras?

Don't even get me started on Molly vs rolls.

I will NEVER for the life of me understand why ANYONE would take a roll. What is the roll made with? about .075g(75mg) of MDMA(molly) + whatever else they feel like adding for color, size and random chems/drugs.

The ONLY reason to make rolls is simply to make more money. You do not know what you are ingesting. I've found in NY/NYC 95% of the rolls are either total bullshit, meth/amp/TFMPP etc.


----------



## imissmyX

eazyeze said:


> okay rookie question, ive been around dope for 25 yrs and never heard of molly,, ive taken shitloads of rolls, dropped acid, but what tha hell is molly?



Molly is short for molecule. It's a pure mdma. This is just from hear say and personal usage.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

NC is starting to have cheap molly around but only 75-80 % pure : most prssed pills are pipes and cost too much even for them!
Next time a good really pure molly or pressed pill comes about I will buy 10 even if it costs me a lot


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

onceinawhile said:


> Too many idiots these days would rather pop opiates IMHO. I have a hard time finding clean MDMA where I am due to people popping roxy/oxy etc instead. It really drives me crazy! I want an occasional good weekend out, not some painkiller EVERY DAMN DAY that will have me hooked because I want to tune out my life. Im over that
> 
> BOO BOO BOOOOOOOOOOO!



this shit happens to me all the time too, i love my opiates... but the junkies in my area are seeming to buy molly in bulk and cutt it  enough to make half weak caps to make enough to support their habit... i wont do dope again unless in chicago, milwaukee, baltimor, or jersey... milwaukee had half grams of great scramble for less than half the price of a normal bundle price in any other major city.... delivered to me ffs!!!


----------



## shpongled1234

There is a good bit of molly in the US as long as you know the right people. I will say that sometimes I miss the small amount of meth that was in pills. Molly makes me want to sit down too much 

Also I have to say this. MollayLujah I have read a few of your posts and im sure your good intentioned but you really need to stop tooting your own horn. There are many other people here with tons of knowledge.


----------



## madswagga

Yes molly scene is back alive indeed.


----------



## drmcnasty

Yea things have exploded in the dirty south!  Up until the last few weeks there was a lot of trash going around.  Now its nothing but great pills and Molly at the cheapest prices I have ever seen.  I think I died and went to heaven


----------



## MollayLujah

shpongled1234 said:


> There is a good bit of molly in the US as long as you know the right people. I will say that sometimes I miss the small amount of meth that was in pills. Molly makes me want to sit down too much
> 
> Also I have to say this. MollayLujah I have read a few of your posts and im sure your good intentioned but you really need to stop tooting your own horn. There are many other people here with tons of knowledge.


Tooting my own horn? I commented on his immature opiate comment and the insane amount of misinformation.

How was I tooting my own horn? I'm here to learn what I can and help out where I can....That's all, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## shpongled1234

MollayLujah said:


> Tooting my own horn? I commented on his immature opiate comment and the insane amount of misinformation.
> 
> How was I tooting my own horn? I'm here to learn what I can and help out where I can....That's all, nothing more, nothing less.



Some examples:



			
				MollayLujah said:
			
		

> My main connect in Europe was talking to me about this later 2009. He warned me there would be a huge drought of Euro sourced MDMA. He was right, as usualy. He's pretty "in the know" as he's been in the psych business for over a decade.
> 
> I don't really mind though, I've had a steady consistent local supply for some incredible molly. Always available for any amount you could need.





			
				MollayLujah said:
			
		

> My blotter comes direct from Europe...
> ...
> If anyone wants some REAL info, not the random bullshit most of these kids are copy/pasting from other forums, feel free to ask me anything in this thread.
> 
> I have an incredible amount of experience with just about anything Psych related and have tried EVERYTHING else at least once.






			
				MollayLujah said:
			
		

> The hoffmans/other assorted tabs I have imported are ALWAYS 150ug +
> 
> The most consistent and quality connect you could ask for.


----------



## spazkid

MDMA is all over chicago.. a good personal friend of mine is a chemist and used to produce mad quantities of the shit, but after making ass loads of cash and getting shot at one too many times, he decided to quit. he taught some other dude that i dont know how to make it and now that dude took over where he left off.

if u got any gold mercadies, white nikes, or blue and red supermans in the chicago area 3 or 4 years ago, that was my buddies


----------



## MollayLujah

shpongled1234 said:


> Some examples:


Guess I must've come off wrong there. I wasn't trying to toot my own horn at all, rather commenting on some things I've been reading and trying to help people figure out where their blotter is coming from etc.....I don't see an issue with offering whatever information I have that's related to the topic at hand. 

I was absolutely not saying at all that nobody here knows what they're talking about at all, there are obviously some brilliant people here, which is why I joined. To learn and maybe help a few folks along the way with whatever I can.

Damn, seems like everyones got an issue with me today.


----------



## shpongled1234

Dont worry I know your intentions were good.


----------



## MollayLujah

Thanks, Chinky's got me all riled up and it's really starting to piss me off.

If there's anything I hate more in the world, it's being called a liar. I use forums as my "anonymous" outlet....What reason to I have to lie about anything?

TO be cool? Yeah, being kidnapped sure is cool.


----------



## chinky

MollayLujah said:


> Why would someone be an "idiot" for liking Ops over Molly. Everyone has their DoC, you have no right to call anyone an IDIOT simply because YOU, YOU YOURSELF cannot find any Molly.
> 
> How the fuck is it anyones fault but yours? Especially the "idiots that would rather pop roxi.
> 
> *I assume this is why Bluelight has the reputation it does.*
> 
> Too many ignorant kids, genuinly stupid people and just plain bullshit spouted constantly in every single thread I read.
> 
> I knew this all before I joined and I figured if nothing less I could maybe save someones life, *stop someone from being robbed*, taking random chemicals etc.
> 
> 
> *There realllllly needs to be either closed registration with invites, or some type of test before you can join to prove you're not just one of the ignorants filling the forum with false information or genuinly want to learn about the substances you are ingesting.*
> 
> Too much trolling, to much negativity. This site is SUPPOSED to be for harm reduction and education.
> 
> *You cannot be educated if the moderators/admin or ANYONE else for that matter cannot flag or report posts with inaccurate info to be removed/editted*.
> 
> *ONLY then will this site be successful in it's supposed "mission*"
> .



who do you really think you are? honestly ? i was done with you for tonite until i came in here...you hate being called a liar but lieing is what you did in those other threads..i caught you with the shit in your hands and you deny it and say it was bc you where "high" and then wanted to change the subject

you have been here 2 days and you act like you run this place..calling people idiots and saying we dont knpow what we are talking about...do you even know whats really good with bl? 

what kind reputation does bl have, and how did you hear about this? i mean you do realize that bluelight has been around for over 10years? do you even know that this is really a MDMA website?

if you dont like what people have to say and you say we have a bad rep...get the fuck out, we dont need you here..take your bullshit to shroomery or somewhere else cause your not gods gift with your misinformation

you say "I figured if nothing less I could maybe save someones life, *stop someone from being robbed*, taking random chemicals etc."...funny you claim you just got robbed less then a week ago at gunpoint

you have been here 2 days but your already suggesting that we have to take a test to join or have closed regestration with invites to weed out the ignorants and trolls..lol the only thing we need is to make bl status alot higher and harder to reach, so those people cant PM...

i mean you do realize that theres alot more to this site then just drug discussion thats not what this site is only about

you say "You cannot be educated if the moderators/admin or ANYONE else for that matter cannot flag or report posts with inaccurate info to be removed/editted"...um buddy theres a report button in the bottom left corner of every post, that sends a message to tthe mods, so what are you talking about..oh thats right you have been here 2 days you dont know shit about this site..stop suggesting changes mr know it all...

i was done with you for tonite until i came in here and saw your know it all posts in here...you really dont know shit motherfucker..go ahead cry and complain that im cussin you out but you are fucking annoying...you claim to know everything and everybody, you claim to have connects and copped drugs from chicago to europe..maybe you do but ask us if we care? you dont need to toot your own horn and brag like your trying to impress us..i mean your story is prolly change tomorrow anyway 

this site has been successful for over 10years..10 years bro we dont need your help to succeed with our mission...we have succeeded..

and go cry to a mod..ive already talked to them and they support me and think your full of bullshit too


----------



## Bomboclat

So how about that molly we have, great stuff aye? 8(


----------



## chinky

its absolutly wonderful thizz..im bumpin "feelin myself" by mac dre right now

"im in the buldin and im feeling myself"


----------



## GlassAss420

Tell that mofo Dave.. let em' know.. naw 4 real tho, lol @ suggesting we make it a private/invite only forum.. there is a private forum.. but those things usually end up being lame, theres one more geared towrds synthisis, thats ok tho, but i won't name it, even tho the name is kinda obvious.. lol..

fucken newbs..

all bs aside, whats good Dave?


----------



## pallidamors

GlassAss420 said:


> Tell that mofo Dave.. let em' know.. naw 4 real tho, lol @ suggesting we make it a private/invite only forum.. there is a private forum.. but those things usually end up being lame, theres one more geared towrds synthisis, thats ok tho, but i won't name it, even tho the name is kinda obvious.. lol..
> 
> fucken newbs..
> 
> all bs aside, whats good Dave?



keep it on topic or I start UAing posts.


----------



## Delsyd

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> So how about that molly we have, great stuff aye? 8(



North America is pretty much flooded with it.

feels gooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## shpongled1234

LOL so true. Its funny to think in the late 90's early 2000's we were all jealous of the cheap good pills in Europe. Now its all pipes and we have access to great domestic MDMA. Props to all the American chemists out there!


----------



## Bomboclat

More like Canadian chemists


----------



## t.ska

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> More like Canadian chemists



yeah, hahaha. either way, no complaints.


----------



## madswagga

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> More like Canadian chemists



Is that what you would consider the cause of this recent flood?


----------



## love_sex_desire

Good chance a lot of MDMA is coming from Canada if you're saying there has been a recent flood, because anyone with hookups throughout most of Canada has had access to MDMA for years. There hasn't been a drought since I first rolled. Although there are periods when you have to find a new dealer when one gets popped 

I'm sure there is a lot of domestic molly, but Canada is simply more lax with drug laws and precursor laws, so it is less risk to produce up here. That seems to be where a lot of the RC business went after Op Tryp as well, although it is making a comeback down south again.

Hope you guys are enjoying the molly! Feel bad for most of those UK'ers without any MDMA, gulping down their mephedrone slushies and now pacing back and forth looking for some kind of replacement, when the best option, MDMA, has been around all along!


----------



## Delsyd

i gotta say im quite jealous about the drug situation in canada.
you guys have it good


----------



## love_sex_desire

^^ Seems like you guys down south generally have a consistent line on high quality acid though. Never had problems getting good acid when I'm down south. 

Good quality weed at a decent price seems to be a different story though. I did find some amazing OG Kush when I was in Chicago for Lollapalooza last summer, but the price for an eighth was a little excessive! But the WoW was very impressive. 

And I definitely envy San Fran. Never been there, but every time my buddy comes back he always brings back samples of good acid and other goodies. He actually brought back some 2C-B that came in a weird blue taffy like substance. Never seen anything like it before. It was sort of like windowpane or geltab acid, but it wasn't divided into hits.

Just don't get me started on Wisconsin! Went to a festival to see Primus about 4 years back and it took forever to find anything. Got some bunk acid, but at least the guy that hooked us up was honest enough to say he'd sell us 5 for next to nothing, but not to expect much. To be fair, it had probably been in his pocket for who knows how long following the festival circuit. It aslo took forever to find weed as well. When we finally found something it was shake with seeds. We weren't even just tourists getting ripped off. Some genuine folks smoked us up for free. Had to pretend to be appreciative  At least we brought some homegrown bubble hash to tide us over.

Other than Wisconsin, never had any problems in the States. Got some good molly offered for free at a Phish concert too. Before we even made it into the show we got some good acid and opium too. Oh the opium. Mmmm. You gotta grow poppie and milk them yourself to get opium where I'm at. It was a nice treat. 

Always been treated well in the States. Keep it up!


----------



## Bomboclat

madswagga said:


> Is that what you would consider the cause of this recent flood?



More like 'know'.



New batch of very sandy looking molly is going to be flooding both Canada and the US soon enough. A half g is being sent to me as a present to bioassay (dont know exactly how soon ill be getting to it though), but apparently its straight fire.


----------



## Bomboclat

Just got the new batch I posted about and its beautiful. Looks like brown sugar almost! Reports from others say that its fairly good stuff, and that only 150mg will be a good roll. It'll be bioassayed shortly! 

Chances are if you're in SoCal you'll be running across this eventually.


----------



## Delsyd

still shards around here.

and let me tell you, its amazing.


----------



## Vader

In reference to the OP, it seemed relevant to mention that the UK is no longer suffering from any kind of MDMA drought.


----------



## AAAAABB

> New batch of very sandy looking molly is going to be flooding both Canada and the US soon enough





> Just got the new batch I posted about and its beautiful. Looks like brown sugar almost! Reports from others say that its fairly good stuff, and that only 150mg will be a good roll.



Interesting, I'm in MA and I got a good quantity of molly fitting this exact description, wonder if its from the same source, there seems to be a bunch of this stuff around.  Also some white, much more powdery stuff thats also good but not nearly as good as the brown crystal.

btw I've been on this site for a while i just forgot my password as well as the email i used for it.


----------



## Bomboclat

Im like 90% sure we have the same source then. ^

The white fluff wasnt as good, you're right, but it was nice and pure. 250mg had you decent. Was a bit skeptical of the purity, but it was tested to be 95% pure.

"The sand" as its called (the new stuff) is very nice though, apparently. I gave a dose to a friend of mine so we'll see what he says. Those who I know have tried it all say that its much stronger, to where just 80mg will get you nice and decent, and 150mg would have you rolling face.

fine white, almost ketamine looking, molly is also around from a local source. Great as always.


----------



## lilfoot

always had trouble findin molly around here at a decent price for some reason.  probably i'm just in the wrong circles, i see a lot more PCP, K, rolls, RCs, L, etc...  

however, i'm sure it'll come my way soon enough, eh?  most things do!


----------



## PureFire

onceinawhile said:


> Too many idiots these days would rather pop opiates IMHO. I have a hard time finding clean MDMA where I am due to people popping roxy/oxy etc instead. It really drives me crazy! I want an occasional good weekend out, not some painkiller that will have me hooked because I want to tune out my life.
> 
> BOO BOO BOOOOOOOOOOO!



I have to agree though. I'm in the same area and presciption pills have completely taken over the scene, like literally overrun with roxy's/oxys.

I did go back home to the bayou a few months ago though and was amazed how available good molly was!


----------



## Delsyd

MDMA and opiates arent exactly the same scene so i dont understand why roxi would interfere.


----------



## Vader

> The white fluff wasnt as good, you're right, but it was nice and pure. 250mg had you decent. Was a bit skeptical of the purity, but it was tested to be 95% pure.


If it takes a quarter gram to get you decent it certainly isn't 95% pure...


----------



## Delsyd

tolerance can play a factor.


----------



## Bomboclat

Yerg said:


> If it takes a quarter gram to get you decent it certainly isn't 95% pure...



GC/MS doesnt lie, dude.
It just wasnt the best molly in terms of strength.


----------



## Vader

I know GC/MS doesn't lie, I'm just thinking that maybe it was cut after it was tested. I mean, I used to do MDMA at least once a week, and my tolerance was never such that a quarter gram would have me anything other than completely spangled. Surely MDMA is MDMA, I just don't understand how it could be so lacking in potency if it was 95% pure.


----------



## Bomboclat

It was tested by a fellow customer, not the guy himself.

Apparently it wasnt just this guys molly who was like that, there were at least two other higher up guys selling molly that was of about the same potency but from a different batch, also tested and came out to being over 90%. 

If I still had the copy of the test results id post 'em for you. 

Doesnt matter, the same guy who was producing that is producing the brown and its wayyyyyyy better, to where 150mg gets you mangled like it should.

Should have a pretty hefty stash of that in a week or so


----------



## happydaze

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> It was tested by a fellow customer, not the guy himself.
> 
> Apparently it wasnt just this guys molly who was like that, there were at least two other higher up guys selling molly that was of about the same potency but from a different batch, also tested and came out to being over 90%.
> 
> If I still had the copy of the test results id post 'em for you.
> 
> Doesnt matter, the same guy who was producing that is producing the brown and its wayyyyyyy better, to where 150mg gets you mangled like it should.
> 
> Should have a pretty hefty stash of that in a week or so



Dude I just had the brown sugar, way better than the golden  crystal. I'm sure we have the same source since it just made it back.


----------



## Vader

I'm not trying to get into an argument or call you out or anything here thizzer, but something just doesn't add up. If there have been a number of different samples of MDMA, each with an active dose of 250mg, then surely this new stuff, which is active at 150mg, isn't MDMA; if 90% pure stuff requires a quarter-gram, then this new stuff is stronger than 100% pure MDMA. If it's stronger than pure MDMA, it must be something else (at least partially). Do you see where I'm coming from? A drug doesn't just wildly vary in potency like that- imagine if two prescription pills, each with the same dose of the active substance, were widely disparate in strength. It just doesn't happen. I wish I could understand how this stuff could simultaneously be so weak and  so pure.


----------



## amanitadine

Ugh, i'd be skeptical of ANY molly that looks like brown sugar, or tan sand. MDMA  is white, and if it aint, it hasnt been produced correctly. Almost all "brownness" can be gotten rid of with a simple acetone wash and/or a recrystallization.   And 90% of even 95% just aint good enough....99% is easy. The chemist is either lazy, or just shitty if it aint. (this isnt synthesis talk i am hoping...it is harm reduction, trying to prevent people putting poorly synthesized stuff into their bodies?)

cheers


----------



## Bomboclat

Yerg said:


> I'm not trying to get into an argument or call you out or anything here thizzer, but something just doesn't add up. If there have been a number of different samples of MDMA, each with an active dose of 250mg, then surely this new stuff, which is active at 150mg, isn't MDMA; if 90% pure stuff requires a quarter-gram, then this new stuff is stronger than 100% pure MDMA. If it's stronger than pure MDMA, it must be something else (at least partially). Do you see where I'm coming from? A drug doesn't just wildly vary in potency like that- imagine if two prescription pills, each with the same dose of the active substance, were widely disparate in strength. It just doesn't happen. I wish I could understand how this stuff could simultaneously be so weak and  so pure.



Ive had batches of molly be active at 250, and ive had molly active at 100-150. Some batches of MDMA are better than other batches, its just how it is. It can read the same on a GC/MS test, and still be great.

I can tell you right now both batches were 100% MDMA. The other batch probably had a bit more unreacted MDP2P in it, but neither have been cut. 

I see where you're coming from, but you're wrong. 

If this came from one source alone, yes, id be a bit more skeptical, but I can coun at least 3 other suppliers (all from very different locations with different head chemists) with whom ive encountered the same "issues" I guess you could say. 

This new batch is definitely a stronger and better synth than the previous beige powder, though if I were to send it in for GC/MS testing (I believe someone else is, so when they get results ill relay that info on to you guys here), it'd read to be within the same purity pertencile.

I hope that clears things up a bit for you.


----------



## Bomboclat

amanitadine said:


> Ugh, i'd be skeptical of ANY molly that looks like brown sugar, or tan sand. MDMA  is white, and if it aint, it hasnt been produced correctly. Almost all "brownness" can be gotten rid of with a simple acetone wash and/or a recrystallization.   And 90% of even 95% just aint good enough....99% is easy. The chemist is either lazy, or just shitty if it aint. (this isnt synthesis talk i am hoping...it is harm reduction, trying to prevent people putting poorly synthesized stuff into their bodies?)
> 
> cheers



I dont know if it was intentional or not, but you honestly came off as incredibly large douche bag in this post. 

I can guarentee that unless you're the one producing the MDMA yourself, in a sterile and scientific lab, with top of the line chemicals to begin with, you're not going to come out with 99% pure MDMA. 

To have a regular black market chemist come out with >90% pure MDMA is pretty great. 

Hell, half the crap you find on the streets or though random people is usually below even 70% pure! 

The color of the molly isnt because of a bad synth, its not because it was "hasnt been produced correctly", its because it hasnt done a ton of acetone washes. It doesnt make the chemist all that lazy either. You can do a ton of washes and still come up with sandy MDMA.

I can tell you right here the best MDMA ive ever had in my entire life, was dirt brown, more so than the brown sugar I have right now. Incredibly strong, with absolutely no signs of cut or noticable impurities.

I advise taking a step off your high horse and facing reality here, bud. 8)

Neither this forum, nor this thread are about bickering and acting like a jackass, so if you're going to be rude like that for absolutely no reason, just dont post. We really dont need the negativity in here, honest.


----------



## Vader

Something still doesn't add up. MDMA is MDMA, right? Then how is it that some MDMA can be stronger than other MDMA? I mean, say I have two bottles of 40% alcohol by volume gin. One should get me exactly as drunk as the other, right? Then doesn't the same principle apply to MDMA? Is there something special about MDMA that means one batch can be stronger than another, seemingly arbitrarily? I'm sorry, but "it's just the way it is" isn't a good enough explanation. There has to be something else going on here. I don't pretend to know what it is, but there is something fishy going on.

With regards to the (lack of) colour!=purity thing, thizzer is right. I had some grey, gritty-looking MDMA recently that was incredibly strong, stronger than stuff I've had before that was water-white crystals.


----------



## Bomboclat

If the molly was produced in the same sterile environment as the other, with the same top quality precursers, sure, yes. 

A batch of MDMA can still have unreacted precursers in it, which is what I suspect of the first batch, making it weaker than the original. Still pure in regards to cut, and with enough purity that a GC/MS test gave the result that it did, but with enough unreacted precurser in it to make it weaker.

I never said "its just the way it is", I suggest you read over my posts again.

Nothing fishy, ive explained everything here.


----------



## Vader

Ah, right, there's a big difference between "95% pure" and "completely uncut". It calls to my mind black tar heroin, which can be very impure without having ever been intentionally adulterated. So you're saying that a GC/MS can show 95% pure even if it is more contaminated than that? Would unreacted precursors be indistinguishable from MDMA itself? Are you talking about the kind of results that ecstasydata.org give, where only the _active _constituents are listed? That would make perfect sense. The MDMA that takes 250mg might not be cut, but it isn't 95% pure at all.


> I never said "its just the way it is", I suggest you read over my posts again.





> Some batches of MDMA are better than other batches, its just how it is.


Not word-for-word, I admit, but pretty similar in meaning.


----------



## Bomboclat

I was never discussing molly that was 100% pure, as I said in the posts above, you're almost never going to find 100% pure molly unless its been made with top of the line precursers in a top of the line lab. 

A GC/MS can show impurities, as seen with the latest batch of 6-APB from a widely known RC site.

Here are the facts with the batch that wasnt as strong as the new batch.

1.) It was GC/MS tested to be ~95% pure. (Man do I wish I still had those test results so I could post them for all of you guys so you'd get off my balls about this). Im not making up these results here, and neither is anyone else. These werent given out by the distributer, these were given out by another customer.

2.) It was a bit weaker than how molly should be, but was never adulterated.

My _guess_ is that the reason for this is because it containted unreacted MDP2P or other precursers in it, causing the molly to be not as strong as a batch that had less unreacted chemical (e.g. the new batch, which is incredibly strong and very pure [still waiting on test resulsts])


----------



## rincewindrocks

hah...yes

You have to work to find pressies around here....but everybody and their sister is pushing caps of molly

quality stuff too, has you couchlocked almost every time, just sittin their starin at pretty lights


----------



## Vader

Thizzer, like I said, I never meant to get on your balls, and I wasn't calling you out or calling you a liar. I was just curious, and wanted to get to the bottom of the mystery. I'm aware we weren't talking about 100% pure MDMA, apologies, I edited my post.


----------



## happydaze

I can tell you right here the best MDMA ive ever had in my entire life, was dirt brown, more so than the brown sugar I have right now. Incredibly strong, with absolutely no signs of cut or noticable impurities.

I advise taking a step off your high horse and facing reality here, bud. 8)

Neither this forum, nor this thread are about bickering and acting like a jackass, so if you're going to be rude like that for absolutely no reason, just dont post. We really dont need the negativity in here, honest.[/QUOTE]


Thizz I absolutely agree! The best molly I've ever had wasn't white, tan, golden, it was really brown with chunks and crystalline. 


if you come across it BUY IT! most amazing mdma I've ever had and I've been doing dead tour for years and tried tons of molly. No feelings of impurities or being cut. Americans just don't know about the sand because the Chemist is in a certain area of Canada where its infamous and prefferred by anyone who has tried it. The reason it's brown crystalline or sand is because this
pure MDMA was crystallized by other means besides anhydrous HCl

People who think White molly is pure and better have no clue and will probably never will. Don't get me wrong there is bad brown molly but not from this supplier. He had the golden crystal a while back that was good but not this good, heres a pic of the golden  


I can tell you that in the next few weeks and months the sand brown sugar will be known and prefferred in the US. Look for it on certain jamband tours, I promise it will be there


----------



## amanitadine

whoaaaa wait a minute here.......I never criticized a person, namely you, or a post, you are taking this way too personally, and responding with a direct criticism of me, complete with name calling. THAT is kindof shit of bluelight doesnt need more of. My response was based on fact, rooted in reality,  and based on personal experience. Some background info....

 *and, i dont believe this post goes into synthesis talk. It vaguely talks about the purification of unpure substances, which falls under harm reduction in every way. therefore, this post shouldnt be removed for synthesis talk, or because of taking it too personally*

First off, Yerg does have a point. And so do I..(and I didnt INTEND to come off as a "douchbag" on a "high horse"...once again, you are taking this WAY too personally)

If a batch of molly is 95% pure (which yes, is quite good by street standards) it would suggest that 5% more is needed for an active dose....that doesnt bump you up to 250 mg....that would suggest it is 50% pure....maybe I am confused. Are you suggesting it was 95% pure and then it was cut down the line? If so, then I recant...it just isnt clear in the posts.

Now back to my statement. I have been on bluelight since 2001, albeit under a different user name. I was arrested in 2004, for manufacture of MDMA and a few other things....i did my few years, and got out about 2 yrs ago. I am "reformed" now, but still take an interest in the goings on, hence my rejoining Bluelight. I am not arguing that brown or tan molly is weak, I never said that. It can be brown with as little as 2% impurities, those generally being unreacted MDP-2-P, possible dimers,depending on which synthesis was used, or MD alcohol, etc etc. Now, depending on crystal size, some of this can be removed with a simple anhydrous acetone wash. Now this step is easy, I dont know why so many chemists don't do it. But, if yr crystal size is bigger, you have to recrystallize. This step is also easy, but SO much product out there doesnt go thru this step, because it takes a few hours more than an acetone wash, and if your product is only 90% pure, this step removes that 10% of crap that isnt MDMA. And if you scale that up, that can be a substantial loss. Sooo, it comes down to greed, lazyness, or ineptitude. THAT is why I dont trust discolored crap. Because those are not characteristics I want from the person I am trusting to make the things I am to put into my body.

And it doesnt take a "top of the line lab with top of the line precursors" to produce MDMA that is 99% pure. Generally all it takes is a simple recrytallization or two or three. This is easy. And, in fact, the bulk of the MDMA produced is from anything but "top of the line precursors". Most comes from our fav essential oil, which is anything but top of the line precursor. And you mentioned sterile? Shit, most of the labs I've seen are anything but. Usually a quite dirty mad scientist mess. But still produce product that is 99% pure. We are not talking  sterile culture work here. We are talking organic chemistry. I dont know how sterility plays into this?

So, I didnt intend to offend you. I am sorry if I did. I based my statements on fact. And personal experience. And I stand by them. I dont trust product that comes from people who are not willing to take a few more hours or incur a 5-10% loss in profit. These are not the kind of people I want controlling what I put into my body. Production should be a sacred act, not a time saving one or one based on profit. Can brown molly be as good as white molly? absolutely. I never said it couldnt. You seem to be willfully misinterpreting me. And taking it as an attack on you. It aint. And I resent the name calling and posts based in knee-jerk emotional response. This is the kind of thing bluelight struggles to avoid, and always has. 

Peace.


----------



## raggedy_acid

What about MDAI??? could it be that? Kinda fits the profile.


----------



## Delsyd

probably not.

sounds like MDMA to me.

other than the color i dont see anything in the descirption that would lead me to think it was MDAI.


----------



## DismalEuphoria

I see a lot more molly at festivals now, but thats mostly because its so easy to cut and make a profit. Shards is a better term in my opinion because the crystals should be of a reasonable size not just a white powder, I have gotten a lot of straight rocks recently, but sometimes this can only be MDA, so molly can still be a tricky business even with test kits. If only people were out to spread the love and not to rip off for a buck.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

@ the dude aboot the brown molly.
its brown because the chemist didnt want to wash it
probably only like .5% impurity turning it brown (or whatever small amount), and if you wash it and remove synth impurity, it weighs less and you make less money.
get it?
wow i got some molly that looks a LOT like that stuff posted above.
GREAT!
i actually found a few little rocks in the bag, little brown crystal rock things,and they were hard and dense, i couldnt break them up with my fingers, i tried. tastes about right too, ive got no test kit. most of it is just chunks though.
epic win


----------



## DismalEuphoria

You chemists may know, my guy told me to cap the stuff he gave me because it would be bad for my teeth and tongue, I assume this is the mdp2p?


----------



## raggedy_acid

Delsyd said:


> probably not.
> 
> sounds like MDMA to me.
> 
> other than the color i dont see anything in the descirption that would lead me to think it was MDAI.



Really? Just the color?

What about the dose level and effects? Sounds similar to me.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

DismalEuphoria said:


> You chemists may know, my guy told me to cap the stuff he gave me because it would be bad for my teeth and tongue, I assume this is the mdp2p?


dismal, no one would sell MDP2P
MDP2P is a liquid (innit? no personal experience) and it isnt psychoactive.
isnt MDP2P worth MOAR than MDMA anyway?
and no dealers who arent chemists would have MDP2P, the only point of MDP2P is that you turn it into MDMA.
and isnt MDP2P illegal as well?


----------



## Delsyd

raggedy_acid said:


> Really? Just the color?
> 
> What about the dose level and effects? Sounds similar to me.



the stuff he said required a high dose was white.
and there was no mention of effects

And i trust Thizz would know the difference between MDMA and an impostor.

it would be very hard to fool someone into thinking MDAi is MDMA.


----------



## amanitadine

LSDMDMA&8683558 said:
			
		

> @ the dude aboot the brown molly.
> its brown because the chemist didnt want to wash it
> probably only like .5% impurity turning it brown (or whatever small amount), and if you wash it and remove synth impurity, it weighs less and you make less money.
> get it?
> wow i got some molly that looks a LOT like that stuff posted above.
> GREAT!
> i actually found a few little rocks in the bag, little brown crystal rock things,and they were hard and dense, i couldnt break them up with my fingers, i tried. tastes about right too, ive got no test kit. most of it is just chunks though.
> epic win


i cant seem to do nothing but fly off the handle at ppl so i got my post edited

again i cannot seem to keep the topic of the thread on track. so again my post got edited

valid point, my apologies...


----------



## nopipesdfw

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> If the molly was produced in the same sterile environment as the other, with the same top quality precursers, sure, yes.
> 
> A batch of MDMA can still have unreacted precursers in it, which is what I suspect of the first batch, making it weaker than the original. Still pure in regards to cut, and with enough purity that a GC/MS test gave the result that it did, but with enough unreacted precurser in it to make it weaker.
> 
> I never said "its just the way it is", I suggest you read over my posts again.
> 
> Nothing fishy, ive explained everything here.




Sorry, this sounds pretty unlikely.

What kind of precursor that is a closely related phen or earlier material would cancel out over 600mg of pure MDMA lol? I understand MDA is a common leftover in pills and there are other precursors, fillers, and adulterants... but I can't imagine anybody getting that much of a roll canceled out by anything. Name it if you can think of something specific, please.


----------



## iloveweed

molly is way big in my college town. Cant find rolls though. Last summer there were plenty rolls around.  At a party the other night someone offered me a "triple stack" smiley face for 20 bucks. i stuck to my coke + molly combo


----------



## Bomboclat

nopipesdfw said:


> Sorry, this sounds pretty unlikely.
> 
> What kind of precursor that is a closely related phen or earlier material would cancel out over 600mg of pure MDMA lol? I understand MDA is a common leftover in pills and there are other precursors, fillers, and adulterants... but I can't imagine anybody getting that much of a roll canceled out by anything. Name it if you can think of something specific, please.



What you posted had no relation to the post you quoted, so im quite confused.


----------



## pallidamors

nopipesdfw said:


> Sorry, this sounds pretty unlikely.
> 
> What kind of precursor that is a closely related phen or earlier material would cancel out over 600mg of pure MDMA lol? I understand MDA is a common leftover in pills and there are other precursors, fillers, and adulterants... but I can't imagine anybody getting that much of a roll canceled out by anything. Name it if you can think of something specific, please.



Nobody said anything about a leftover precursor or adulterant "cancelling" MDMA. What Thizzer was saying, and what I think you're confused on, is that by weight, a pill with say, 60% MDMA and 40% unreacted precursor is, by weight, going to be weaker than a pill that is 100% (since all of the precursors fully reacted). 

He was saying that it was simply the amount of MDMA that would make a pill weaker due to an incomplete conversion of all the reactants to MDMA, not that the precursors actively inhibited the ability of MDMA to do its job.


----------



## scureto1

pallidamors said:


> Nobody said anything about a leftover precursor or adulterant "cancelling" MDMA. What Thizzer was saying, and what I think you're confused on, is that by weight, a pill with say, 60% MDMA and 40% unreacted precursor is, by weight, going to be weaker than a pill that is 100% (since all of the precursors fully reacted).
> 
> He was saying that it was simply the amount of MDMA that would make a pill weaker due to an incomplete conversion of all the reactants to MDMA, not that the precursors actively inhibited the ability of MDMA to do its job.



That's why the whole 95% purity "but contains enough unreacted MDP2P (or other precursor)" to make it weaker than another 95% purity batch doesn't add up.  GC works by vaporizing the substances and passing them through a very narrow tube and differentiates all of the materials in the sample by how long they take to pass through the tube.  If the result is 95% MDMA, that means there is only 5% of the sample that can be anything else.  If you have two samples that are both 95% purity, then neither sample can have more than 5% of ANYTHING that is not MDMA.

So one of the samples could have 95% mdma and 5% MDP2P, and the other could have 95% mdma and 2.5% mdp2p and 2.5% chalk dust, etc.  But you couldn't have one that is 95% mdma and 25% mdp2p and is therefore weaker - it just isn't possible.

Purity isn't an intrinsic quality of an individual MDMA molecule.  Purity is an  emergent quality that is only seen when you're talking about a large group of molecules, and how many of those molecules are something other than the molecule you're looking for.

I'm not saying anyone is lying, I'm just saying that somehow this story has gotten crossed up.  Thizzer said this GC/MS report came from another customer, so it seems plausible that between whoever gave the trip report for the 250mg, whoever produced it, whoever did this report, SOMEBODY's story has gotten mixed up with another's.


----------



## Bomboclat

It's water under the bridge to be completely honest. This new batch of brown sugar is so beyond killer it blows most molly out of the water.


----------



## scureto1

I'll definitely agree with the bit about how brown-colored can be just as good or better than white.  I'm in the "my best molly ever was sand-colored" club too.


----------



## Bomboclat

I dosed a buddy of mine last night with 160mg of the brown sugar and he texted me saying "this is about two steps down from losing my virginity"

We were both pleased


----------



## Longbottom Leaf

I have always found that it is better to get powder instead of the pills.  Cause with the pills, you don't know usually what you are getting, or even what its made with.  The powdered molly that I've been getting as of late is brown, very much so like brown sugar and it tastes horrible too. But it has been the best stuff I've ever had.  I'm even comparing it to the first time I ever dosed too.


----------



## Bomboclat

Its actually a lot easier to cut molly seeing as any shmo could just add an inert powder to a dose without you knowing, where as you have to be able to press a pill to cut it. 

If you know the right molly people though, you'll never want to touch pills again. Thats where I stand, I dont roll if its not molly nowdays.


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

Any one ever see or obtain MDMA that looks like insanely bomb bubble hash? I mean the fist time my buddy whipped the bag out. I was like oh shit likes smoke. And he kinda just laughed and told me to smell  it, lol. 
It smelt STRONG, almost burnt it. And the taste test was pretty wild. A sharp pain when hitting the tongue that burst into bitterness all over. That lasted for about a min. Then where I had dropped a little shard on my tongue, it was numb for about 10mins. 

Anyways shit like this is floating around my circles. And I can't wait til Halloween to give this bloody moon rock a shot.


----------



## nuke

99% MDMA that I had seen when I was younger was a crystalline white solid.  There is brownish stuff of reasonably high quality, but I doubt the end consumer can even tell the difference between 90% MDMA and 99% MDMA.  I mean, a 120mg dose of 90% MDMA is 108mg...  Anyone who has worked with pure MDMA will tell you that it's probably difficult to discern between those amounts because they will both be strong doses.

I wouldn't take brown MDMA because God knows what weird conjugated impurities are lurking inside it, but I suppose most drug users don't really care (I wouldn't take pure MDMA either though; it's a neurotoxin!).


----------



## PepperSocks

I don't mind a little brown if it's crystalline rocks and shards.  I'd be very wary of powder and stuff that looks like hash though.


----------



## AlkaloidsEye

I'm curious about what would cause the MDMA powder to be that brown.  I've had 99.99% MDMA (was lucky enough to know the guy directly) powder before and that, like most other lab powders, was very white and crystaline.

  How are people measuring doses out?  Eyeball, scale?   

There's been some "molly" around here, but it seems to be comprised of a variety of things.  I know i've detected amphetamines, 2C-B, and caffeine as adulterants for sure.  I did another review elsewhere, but i had some green Paul Franks the other weekend and they were very clean.  It was a welcome surprise to have the empathogenic effects be on the forefront of our experience.


----------



## Zeknichov

At least where I'm located I can't find molly at all.  At pretty much all the events the people selling are selling garbage and don't care that they are selling garbage.  99% of people who're at these events have never done mdma so they don't know the difference.  I was blessed with pure mdma over a year ago and I learned what it's like.  My source ran dry so I tried looking for new mdma and it just can't be had in my area.  Either it's not around or the people who have it aren't interested in distributing it to anyone but their own circles.


----------



## sachs1

While I can't attest as to the % purity, there has been some very good molly around this area. Pure white, almost looks moist. The bag I saw had a couple large chunks, but they were soft enough to be broken up by hand. 125 mg (measured using 1/32 tsp spoon) was enough to have a good strong roll for others- it took me a little more though.


----------



## amanitadine

Thank you nuke +1


----------



## georgewc2001

NYC area is a desert...VERY hard to get clean bombs and the molly I had this past weekend was piperazine.  Got some clean low dose purple lips, but getting high dose clean bombs or pure molly is impossible.  Need to move to Cali...the reports from there make me drool.  

Got some incredible molly this time last year and had the connect for about 2 months, but then it turned to piperazine.  :-<


----------



## socalthizzn

Sniffed a hefty dose of los angeles molly was floored. Goood stuff.


----------



## georgewc2001

^Hearing that is torture!!!  WTF is up with NYC?!  Damn it this city sucks for mdma fans.  And it ain't just me cause I got different connects all over the city...it's a desert :-(


----------



## osi

I have a very difficult time believing NYC, one of the biggest drug capitals in America, maybe even the world, is dry when it comes to Molly. Keep lookin dood.


----------



## georgewc2001

^Believe it...I know it's tough to understand, but my thinking is that becasue the population is so huge, the demand soaks up everything that comes in that's remotely good very quickly.  The leftover unsatisfied demand creates a market for dirty pills that keeps them flowing despite the fact that they suck.  

And yes, I can find molly.  Did last weekend, but it was dirty piped up molly.  Either way, ask anyone you know in nyc and my guess is they'll echo exactly what i'm saying.  Unless it's the idiot who sold me molly that thought it was fantastic...that's another issue entirely.  Most people here don't know the difference between good and bad shit.  

Or, just look at pillreports.com in the North East...the amount of dirty shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Bomboclat

osi said:


> I have a very difficult time believing NYC, one of the biggest drug capitals in America, maybe even the world, is dry when it comes to Molly. Keep lookin dood.



Molly isnt in the same realm of drug trafficing as cocaine, heroin, cannabis, meth, etc, so it doesnt surprise me at all to hear this.

MDMA, LSD, Ketamine, etc are all "circle drugs" which flow within certain circles of users/suppliers/etc. 

While NYC may be a major capitol for cocaine, heroin, etc (well no, it was before 9/11, now NJ is that capitol), its certainly not for MDMA, LSD, and other circle drugs as the majority of those group members dont live in that area.

Not to say there is none there at all, I know quite a few people in NYC, DC, Baltimore, etc who get molly and the "circle drugs", but thats because they're...well..in those circles.

Ill echo the "keep looking" sentiments, but I will say that it's going to be a long and hard search unless you get a break somewhere down the line by meeting someone with connections into these circles.

I know it seems a bit crazy, but its true.


----------



## Delsyd

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> While NYC may be a major capitol for cocaine, heroin, etc (well no, it was before 9/11, now NJ is that capitol), its certainly not for MDMA, LSD, and other circle drugs as the majority of those group members dont live in that area.



After living for 5 years in NYC and another 5 years just 15 minutes outside i can tell you that is simply not true.
Ive always had luck finding good ecstasy and MDMA.
And even when there was an acid drought LSD was still not hard to find, and i was just an 18 year old kid who didnt know anyone then.


If people arent able to find any that doesnt mean its not around.
There is every drug and in mass quantities (including fake and weak shit)


----------



## Montecarlonos

Most MDMA in the US is coming from asian organized crime located in Canada. Crystal MDMA, like most have said, it slowly replacing pressed tablets that were popular 10 years ago. Vanguard did a special on how Cambodia and other SE Asia countries are no longer in conflict and safrole oil is getting pumped out by the liter as a result.


----------



## georgewc2001

Delsyd said:


> After living for 5 years in NYC and another 5 years just 15 minutes outside i can tell you that is simply not true.
> Ive always had luck finding good ecstasy and MDMA.
> And even when there was an acid drought LSD was still not hard to find, and i was just an 18 year old kid who didnt know anyone then.
> 
> 
> If people arent able to find any that doesnt mean its not around.
> There is every drug and in mass quantities (including fake and weak shit)



First, when did you live in NYC (assuming you don't still)?  There used to be great pills in NYC, but that was a long time ago.  Generally speaking, NYC is currently not a good place to find quality pills or MDMA.  Just look at pillreports.  The NE sucks.


----------



## crunchymilk

All this molly talk is making me jealous, it has been the holy grail for me back when I was still rollin but I never was able to try it. Since I'm planning to start up again very casually, I want to only do it if I'm able to get my hands on a molly.

The quest continues..


----------



## Delsyd

i lived in NYC 2001-2005
and northern Jersey 2005- early 2010

you are right about there being tons of piperazine pills
last summer i bought a BZP Papa Smurf pill (because i chose to).
But at the same place there were tons of pink and tan stars which were confirmed good MDMA pills and also plenty of molly.

I stick to my word. 
If you cant find it doesnt mean its not there.


----------



## Bomboclat

Delsyd, I was never saying its not there, in fact I said that it WAS there, just running within circles, not out in the open like Cannabis, Heroin, and Cocaine.


----------



## theotherside

We get some good/average tabs here in Houston all the time, but they seem to be about 75mg a pill, and usully they put other shit in them for no reason at all. If I could go to walgreens and buy 10mg MDMA pills for anxiety, they would probably add 500mg of APAP in each pill just to be annnoying....same with these people making these presses.


----------



## organicmusic

Although I can't say I've gotten "pure" molly in NYC, I've gotten plenty of tested clean molly that was surely cut with something, you just needed a higher dose. At a price that justified the cut if you ask me.

There are also pretty good pills all over, but always have a bit of speed in them.  Purple stars seem to be everywhere, and 2 get you where you want to be for sure, despite that they are a bit speedy.

as has been echoed in this thread, its all about who you know.  Find a kind person who you trust, and you're set more or less


----------



## Vader

Thizzer, I don't think MDMA is a "circle drug" in the same way that ket or cid are. Isn't MDMA like the most widely used illegal drug apart from marijuana? I recall reading that it attracted more first time users than anything but cannabis in the US. I'm pretty sure that, in the UK, MDMA is the most popular drug amongst (our equivalent to) high school students. MDMA (or pills at least) is routinely offered by "street dealers" over here, is the situation really that different stateside?


----------



## theotherside

^^Well here tabs were everywhere for like 15 years, and I do mean everywhere. Then coke/h had a huge gain in popularity(especially H) along with our meth problem and MDMA is kind of like a circle drug...but it is everywhere if that makes sense.


----------



## georgewc2001

Delsyd said:


> i lived in NYC 2001-2005
> and northern Jersey 2005- early 2010
> 
> you are right about there being tons of piperazine pills
> last summer i bought a BZP Papa Smurf pill (because i chose to).
> But at the same place there were tons of pink and tan stars which were confirmed good MDMA pills and also plenty of molly.
> 
> I stick to my word.
> If you cant find it doesnt mean its not there.



2001 - 2005 was a different world in MDMA in NYC, as the 90s were even more different.  Gotten worse and worse and worse.

As for northern jersey...it may seem like the same place/same supply, but it's not.  The suburbs are and always have been better sources for stronger/cleaner MDMA and pills IMO.

Last summer/fall was the first good spurt of pills in a long time.  I know what you're talking about.  I was getting some ridiculously good molly and some of the stars you're talking about, but over the winter things went south.  Since then, it's been very sporatic with most of the shit that people tell me is good being spiked with pipes.  They don't even know it.  It's frustrating as hell.

In the last few weeks alone, I've come across purple stars, purple lips, pyramids/diamonds, mollys, purple ladies, blue ladies, orange stars, blue stars...more than I can remember.  From different sources too.  They all basically sucked.  I'm ready to call it quits for awhile.  

Maybe one day we'll start getting some of amsterdam's shit again.  The FFs from pillreports tested 209mg MDMA.  The pressers seem to be having some kind of war over there...that's where it's it.

^Agree with you...Molly is within inner circles, which is where I get it, but in my experience for the last 6-8months, it's been cut with pipe (in NYC).  The people in the circles don't even know it.  They've been using force so long, they can't tell the shit is cut because the dirt seems to be the only thing that hits em.  

Problem is if they weren't hangin out all the time, they probably wouldn't be in the inner circle.  It's a damn catch 22.

I was hangin with a new circle last night that was rollin on some bombs they thought were great.  They even had some molly on the way.  I asked if the bombs were given em eye wiggles...their reply?  "No, not really, not too bad."  As if gettin eye wiggles was a sign of a bad pill.  I tasted one of the bombs...was pipe/e combo.  I didn't bother hangin around for the molly.  It's a major problem in NYC that there is demand for pipes.  It doesn't give the dealers any reason to up their game and put out good shit.

Clubs used to supply some great shit in NYC, but that ended a long time ago.

Now, your best bet IMO is college kids, but that's the thing.  They aren't getting it from NYC dealers.  They're getting it from the burbs.  Even last night, molly was coming from jersey.  

It doesn't make for great supply for a guy like me who's long outta college.  No offense to college kids, I love em, but that's not my scene anymore.

looking to find some rollers  in the bay!!!!   XTC


----------



## rincewindrocks

there is tons of molly floating around the SW...and no, i havent tested it, so i dont know the purity, but qualitatively it is better and cleaner feeling than anything ive gotten anywhere else or in a while (including when i used to sell, about 2-3 years ago), so i would bet on it being high purity and high strength. still pills floating around, havent taken as many of those, but the ones i have taken do not seem to be strongly adulterated...at the least, they definitely arent pipes


----------



## Bomboclat

Yerg said:


> (or pills at least)



There ya go. Im talkin' about Molly, not just your every day pill. Pill wise, its way out in the open, but molly is more within circles, at least with my experience and my observations.


----------



## Vader

I see, the situation is quite different over here, MDMA and ket are sold in the toilets of clubs alongside coke, they aren't really niche drugs or restricted to a circle at all.


----------



## Bomboclat

I dont know why that surprises you, you're talking about two different countries here. Scenes change everywhere you go.

I go to Israel and I have hash and khat sold to me openly on the streets, even though at least hash is illegal.

Would that happen here in the states? Good lord, no.


----------



## Vader

I didn't say I was surprised.


----------



## igloo

Montecarlonos said:


> Most MDMA in the US is coming from asian organized crime located in Canada. .



Um no it's not, maybe 5 years ago, now it's coming from Mexico my friend.

New York is different, it's still run by the mob so everything goes through them.

Plus you can't cut pills once there made unlike Coke and Heroin so less profit margin. Could explain why some areas with big Heroin and Coke Scenes don't have good MDMA.


----------



## Bomboclat

igloo said:


> Um no it's not, maybe 5 years ago, now it's coming from Mexico my friend.
> 
> New York is different, it's still run by the mob so everything goes through them.
> 
> Plus you can't cut pills once there made unlike Coke and Heroin so less profit margin. Could explain why some areas with big Heroin and Coke Scenes don't have good MDMA.



Maybe some of it, but the bulk (if not all, really) is coming from Canada and Europe.

A lot of it is also made within the US. Not nearly as much as Canada or Europe, but a good amount is still made here.


----------



## georgewc2001

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Maybe some of it, but the bulk (if not all, really) is coming from Canada and Europe.
> 
> A lot of it is also made within the US. Not nearly as much as Canada or Europe, but a good amount is still made here.



I'm no expert on this, but I would guess most of the northeast crap is coming from Canada and most of Cali's good stuff (ie pokeballs) are coming from mexico.

However, I have a hard time believing much of what the northeast is getting is coming from europe.  The pillreports from europe (amsterdam especially) show some of the best bombs coming out in years.  It's pretty impressive.  Not of those stamps are showing up here though.  Those guys over there must be in heaven.


----------



## Bomboclat

I can tell you right now the Poke's are not coming from Mexico, and I can also tell you that the molly that's coming out of Canada is some of the best ive seen in years, if not ever.

Both the brown sugar, and the white sand are insanly potent and clean.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

white sand FTW. 
i tried what i believe theezy means by white sand.
shits dank.


----------



## georgewc2001

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I can tell you right now the Poke's are not coming from Mexico, and I can also tell you that the molly that's coming out of Canada is some of the best ive seen in years, if not ever.
> 
> Both the brown sugar, and the white sand are insanly potent and clean.



Word?  Well, i just assumed that since so much of the pokes are in the SW that they were coming from Mexico.  I mean I don't see any on reports from Amsterdam or Canada (maybe a couple), so that's interesting.

I'm hoping some of the super potent bombs in the Netherlands will make their way to the US soon.  They've clearly got quite a supply going there.

As for the molly, I'll keep my eyes out.  Like I said, last year this time, I got the best molly I've every had.  Made the mistake of double dropping some I got cause my tolerance was high...had one of the best rolls of my life.  But all the mollys since January have been pipe cut, so I'm pretty discouraged.  I'll put some request out from boys for the white sand and brown sugar, but first, when you say Canada, are you talking east or west.  I'm in the northeast, so I doubt I'll get some shit that's originating in western canada.

Not trying to source cause I know that against board rules, but if what you're talking about is coming from the west, it's probably not worth my effort.


----------



## Bomboclat

It comes from all areas of canada (White is coming from the west, and brown is coming from the east), and its going allllll over the US.

We get a lot of our molly from the Netherlands as well (not nearly as much as whats coming in from Canada, and whats actually made in the US, but a good amount).


----------



## georgewc2001

^Great to know!  Now I just gotta get my hands on it before it keeps getting chopped up with pipe!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

i didnt think people actually brought stuff over from europe
weird.
theezy is the canadian stuff generally better than dutch stuff?


----------



## kakti

I remember reading this DEA bust back in 2002.  Guy owned an import/export business an in front of most/all of his clearly not "cool" co-workers, dumped 1.4 millions pills into some giant steel machine they'd just fabricated in Amsterdam.  When they asked what those were he just said "horse vitamins".  Only article I can find w/o searching the fed's website says that 3 Israeli's (no surprise there) were also involved.  

Cops Link 3 Israelis to $42M Ecstasy Shipment
Author: 	Anthony M. DeStefano. STAFF WRITER
Date: 	Oct 10, 2002

The three men arrested by federal Drug Enforcement Administration agents Tuesday were attempting to use diamond polishing tables to smuggle a shipment of 1.4 million pills of the drug MDMA, commonly known as Ecstasy, into Brooklyn, according to a criminal complaint unsealed yesterday in federal court.



But yeah that was way back when...apparently even a friend of my older brother at one point was smuggling thousands of rolls from Amsterdam every couple of weeks.  Nowadays I think lots of the molly is coming Canada/Vietnamese gangs, and possibly some from Mexico.  It's just odd that you never read about a big seizure of molly (not pills which could just be speed) in the SW.  Seems like the cartels are stickin to what they know best (shitty weed, cocaine, heroin and meth).


----------



## mymindisgoo

isn't there a movie about that?^ holy rollers
just wanted to say, i'm from the nyc area and  i've been able to constistently get molly/rolls and cid and it really does have to do with who you know. a lot of shit gets mad over charged when people go out to shows and what not, you just gotta get before you go....


----------



## Delsyd

LSDMDMA&8779816 said:
			
		

> i didnt think people actually brought stuff over from europe
> weird.
> theezy is the canadian stuff generally better than dutch stuff?



think about what you are asking here.
...does the place its made make a difference?

Canadians put maple syrup in theirs, thats what makes it brown.


Seriously though, no it makes no difference.
The ability of the chemist is what matters, not where he's making it.


----------



## Delsyd

PS. i get a chuckle every time i read "brown sugar" or 'white sand."
another funny one i heard recently was "moon rocks."

i prefer "good ol miss molly" or "that slut molly that everyone wants a piece of" or "my bitch" or if im feeling goofy ill call it MDMA.


----------



## georgewc2001

mymindisgoo said:


> isn't there a movie about that?^ holy rollers
> just wanted to say, i'm from the nyc area and  i've been able to constistently get molly/rolls and cid and it really does have to do with who you know. a lot of shit gets mad over charged when people go out to shows and what not, you just gotta get before you go....



^What's the quality like though?  Have you tested it?  What stamp rolls are you getting?

I have no problem getting shit in nyc...problem is most of it turns out to be just that...shit.  At least lately.


----------



## Bomboclat

Delsyd said:


> The ability of the chemist is what matters, not where he's making it.



This.



Delsyd said:


> PS. i get a chuckle every time i read "brown sugar" or 'white sand."
> another funny one i heard recently was "moon rocks."
> 
> i prefer "good ol miss molly" or "that slut molly that everyone wants a piece of" or "my bitch" or if im feeling goofy ill call it MDMA.



Dont get it twisted, Delsyd, I call it molly or MDMA, but the best way to describe it without saying too many details on here is "brown sugar" and "white sand". Im not going to call it that to my friends or to any one else, but when we're describing the two batches on here, its the best way to distinguish between the two without giving away too many incriminating details.


----------



## Bomboclat

kakti said:


> Only article I can find w/o searching the fed's website says that 3 Israeli's (no surprise there) were also involved.



Ya, Israeli's run a _ton_ of the pill game.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Them and the canadians run the US market pretty much... I would estimate 90% of the molly/pressed pills are from canada or the Israeli's .... but I will say that more than half of the west coasts X supply is coming from Canada... ESPECIALLY the molly... and boy oh boy... if you know the right people I heard it is damn pure.... im talking 85-97% pure... the stuff that when tested goes dark purple/black or purple to black in under 2 seconds.... thats when you know your going the right direction....

ps; east coast is flooded with piperazines, all press pills are either RC's, caffeine, inactive substances... or MDAI B.S. Unless you know a good molly source, you are fucked around here.


----------



## Delsyd

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> T
> Dont get it twisted, Delsyd, I call it molly or MDMA, but the best way to describe it without saying too many details on here is "brown sugar" and "white sand". Im not going to call it that to my friends or to any one else, but when we're describing the two batches on here, its the best way to distinguish between the two without giving away too many incriminating details.



i wasnt singeling you out thizz.
Sorry if it came across that way.
Ive seen others refer to it withthose names too.

Like i said, i just find different names for drugs amusing.
About once a week we get a thread in PD with a new flip title "sparkle flip, love flip, super duper trip your face off flip" and i find it funny.

brown sugar, and moon rocks are names ive heard IRL.


----------



## georgewc2001

ChemicalSmiles said:


> ps; east coast is flooded with piperazines, all press pills are either RC's, caffeine, inactive substances... or MDAI B.S. Unless you know a good molly source, you are fucked around here.



^Word...that's what I've been sayin.  Even my sources for what was some sick molly have turned to molly cut heavily with pipe...sucks!  What the hell is wrong with the east?!


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

Delsyd where you from? I'm from MI.
That's funny that other people are calling shards moon rocks. Last year me and a few friends started calling a batch of really nice shards moons rocks. But I really didn't think other people used that too.


----------



## drmcnasty

The southeast has some great presses going around at the moment.  We are flooded with the blue euros at the moment and they test out perfect.


----------



## georgewc2001

^Good to know...gonna try to get my hands on those


----------



## Delsyd

LucyLovesMolly said:


> Delsyd where you from? I'm from MI.
> That's funny that other people are calling shards moon rocks. Last year me and a few friends started calling a batch of really nice shards moons rocks. But I really didn't think other people used that too.




right now i live in NC
but ive heard the term used at festivals all over the place.


----------



## Bomboclat

Delsyd or other mods, would it be possible to re-name this thread to "Molly (MDMA) in the US"? That way, those who want to talk about pills know that this isnt the thread for it.


----------



## stonepie

its around the northeast.. shards/moonrocks if youre lucky too


----------



## shake

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Delsyd or other mods, would it be possible to re-name this thread to "Molly (MDMA) in the US"? That way, those who want to talk about pills know that this isnt the thread for it.




got ya covered there thizzer. if ya need anything else done just pm ME



* and everyone if you want to make a post about pressed pills this isnt the thread for it. we have regional threads for all questions related to pressed pills. find your region and post away in those threads. again this thread is for discussion of mdma (molly) NOT PRESSED PILLS*


----------



## Bomboclat

Thanky thanks


----------



## OzzBozz

i find molly readily available all the time in nor cal, and very easy to find in so cal in the LA area. noo price discussion, but its cheaper up north.


----------



## wtblife

I would kill for some molly... I have yet to try mdma cause I haven't come across any pills that I have heard good things about.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

OzzBozz said:


> i find molly readily available all the time in nor cal, and very easy to find in so cal in the LA area. noo price discussion, but its cheaper up north.



Same here, I can usually make a couple phone calls just as often as pressed pills.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

derp
i know that syd
what i was really asking is
is the euro stuff cut more than canadian stuff generally


----------



## Delsyd

there is so general answer to that.
Canadian stuff is just as likely or unlikely to be cut as European stuff.
It depends on the moral character of the people down the food chain.


----------



## raggedy_acid

Wow you guys sure got some weird names for your MDMA, where I am from we call it 'mother earth's thizz jizz cum crystals'. We like to keep things simple in these parts.

BTW the west coast does get most of its MDMA from Cheema's (Its royalty of sumthing or another) that run it from canada (not personally, they get junkies to do tha dirty work), they literally walk it across the boarder or throw it across. They will set you up to knock you down as well....

I almost forgot that they have 'family' working the boarder crossings for when they run it by car.


----------



## thehaight954

is mdma synth difficult?


----------



## Vader

If you have to ask on a forum, then yes. No synth discussion anyway, it's against the rules.


----------



## madswagga

i got some in capsules several months back at festival that were at least 70% pure. two had a pill vet rollin all night. 4 w/ a candy flip made it a great time


----------



## mth1127

yeah mollies are abundent here.


----------



## Chaos21

Pretty easy to get in the US, it's usually not pressed, usually molly. But everyone gets the hard drugs and cheap good weed from 'that one guy' with all the conencts, and he's moving soon.. He get's his stuff out of town, so my whole area is going to be dry for a while. It's really going to suck, bye $s of good middies. Bye cash coke.. Bye Lucy, and bye molly... Worst of all bye shrooms. I hate how I will have to pay extra for halfs now.


----------



## Bomboclat

Tannish molly from the netherlands is now invading the US. I will be grabbing up a good amount soon and will post pics/test resulsts for everyone 

Word is that it's out of this world.


----------



## sachs1

^ I sincerely hope this makes its way way to the Rocky Mountain region.
I will post pics of what has been seen around here i a certain friend of mine ever returns my camera cable...


----------



## ecstasyboy717

sucks here in ky all pills are basically pipes.


----------



## pallidamors

sachs1 said:


> ^ I sincerely hope this makes its way way to the Rocky Mountain region.
> I will post pics of what has been seen around here i a certain friend of mine ever returns my camera cable...



I'm sure if you know the right people it'd be available. I actually managed to find a pressed pill in the Rocky Mountain region the other week that was MDXX, a weak pill, but hey, it was a refreshing change of pace from all the piperazines that I remember the area having.


----------



## I<3Molly92

im confused as to what exactly pure mdma should like? ive seen pictures of mdma "crystals" as well as powder. i picked up some molly recently that was a white/light yellowish color powder, as well as having crystalline shards in it. the molly produces a nice strong roll but doesnt last very long. idt the crystals are ice either, because it doesnt taste like it. someone help me please


----------



## sachs1

pallidamors said:


> I'm sure if you know the right people it'd be available. I actually managed to find a pressed pill in the Rocky Mountain region the other week that was MDXX, a weak pill, but hey, it was a refreshing change of pace from all the piperazines that I remember the area having.



I find molly to be readily available here. I haven't seen pressed pills personally in a couple years, but I haven't been looking. Why take chances with those when the molly is so easy to get, you know?


----------



## pallidamors

I<3Molly92 said:


> im confused as to what exactly pure mdma should like? ive seen pictures of mdma "crystals" as well as powder. i picked up some molly recently that was a white/light yellowish color powder, as well as having crystalline shards in it. the molly produces a nice strong roll but doesnt last very long. idt the crystals are ice either, because it doesnt taste like it. someone help me please



Usually the powder i've seen is a whitish color. It's possible for the molly to be present in both powder and crystalline form I think, it's not like its solid form has to be just one or the other. If it's not lasting as long, perhaps you have MDA. The feelings are similar, but I find MDA to be a bit more introspective, last maybe 5 hours tops, and you can even sleep on the comedown. You'd know if you had ice since you would be spending 12 hours cleaning your bathroom compulsively after dosing. Lol but if you  molly so much, how can you not know it by sight? jk, jk.



sachs1 said:


> I find molly to be readily available here. I haven't seen pressed pills personally in a couple years, but I haven't been looking. Why take chances with those when the molly is so easy to get, you know?



So very true. Plus the pressed pills out here generally suck, I just got lucky with my last find, and it was free, so I went for it. I hadnt even bothered with pressed pills in years since they were invariably pipes.


----------



## I<3Molly92

thanks for the help pallidamors. im still not 100% as to what it is that i have lol. i'll just have to consider it MDXX for now then


----------



## pallidamors

I<3Molly92 said:


> thanks for the help pallidamors. im still not 100% as to what it is that i have lol. i'll just have to consider it MDXX for now then



Yeah I'd read up on the effects of MDA and how they vary from MDMA, that might be your best bet if you don't have access to GC/MS, I'm not sure whether most conventional testing kits can distinguish the MDXX drugs or not. Taking note of the difference in effects could help you at least make an educated guess as to what you have.


----------



## Delsyd

MDA generally lasts longer, not as loved up, more psychedelic (expect visuals at higher doses), and a worse crash.
With MDMA im down by 4 hours (the peak is something like 3 hours) if i dont redose.


----------



## I<3Molly92

i only dosed it intranasally. which obviously isn't going to be as long of an experience as let's say an oral ROA but it seemed to have a slight less duration than mdma. but it couldve just been the quality. the sensation produced when snorted was a slight burn that lasted a couple of minutes, no where near as painful as snorting speed though


----------



## Bomboclat

Real talk, there's absolutely no way we're going to be able to identify this mystery substance you took over the internet. I highly suggest getting to know your connets a bit more, and definitely buy a testing kit.

FWIW, many shady seeds are now pushing MDAI, bk-MDMA, and other RC's as "Molly" nowdays. Though ive personally never seen it, I hear reports constantly.


----------



## Vader

Palli, Simons and Robeadope reagents can be used to distinguish between primary amines (such as MDA) and secondary amines (such as MDMA).


----------



## pallidamors

Yerg said:


> Palli, Simons and Robeadope reagents can be used to distinguish between primary amines (such as MDA) and secondary amines (such as MDMA).


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## ODB

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Tannish molly from the netherlands is now invading the US. I will be grabbing up a good amount soon and will post pics/test resulsts for everyone
> 
> Word is that it's out of this world.



No shit eh? Is that the Molly crystal that looks like agates and is a little oily?


----------



## sachs1

I was given a couple of samples for comparison. One was a beige/tan color, and the other was pure white. The white sample was definitely stronger tasting and feeling. My source said they were from the same batch, but that the tan had been mishandled in some way. Does this make sense?


----------



## MagickalKat777

Clear crystalline MDMA has been making the rounds in Colorado... DAMN good shit. Much better than any "insert color here" powder I've ever had/seen. You actually have to grind these crystals to powder if you want to snort it or you're in for the burn from hell.


----------



## Euphoriia

Damn, it's only been pipes over here for awhile:[


----------



## Delsyd

MagickalKat777 said:


> Clear crystalline MDMA has been making the rounds in Colorado... DAMN good shit. Much better than any "insert color here" powder I've ever had/seen.


yep.
thats how its always been in my experience.
Not to say brown, yellow or whatever color molly isnt good, but clear rocks are the best.


----------



## stonepie

has anyone ever had bad rocks? every time ive gotten them its always been great


----------



## shake

i have never had any kind of molly period. i aint rolled ina bout 6 years and this is why i dont say much in this thread


----------



## amanitadine

Delsyd said:


> yep.
> thats how its always been in my experience.
> Not to say brown, yellow or whatever color molly isnt good, but clear rocks are the best.



2nd that one. If it is good uncut molly the clear or white stuff doesnt have the impurities of dirty stuff. But, admittedly, that small difference in purity is not really detectable. But those dimers and trimers scare me...and the laziness that goes with it.

stonepie- IME it is alot harder to cut  shards or rocks than it is powder heh heh.

A friend says that NYC has A LOT of beautiful clear crystals of Molly the past few months. No safrole stink, no smell whatsoever. And she said it was as good as clear uncut shards always are.:D


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

got some GREAT molly here in WI....tried it out saturday, 200mg had me gone all night! solid 4hrs worth of roll


----------



## Vader

4 hours is all night long?


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

4hrs of a solid solid roll, the come down took a few more hours


----------



## roganmaster

Purest molly, cleanest rolls I've ever had in my life here in Portland, OR


----------



## Zeknichov

shake said:


> i have never had any kind of molly period. i aint rolled ina bout 6 years and this is why i dont say much in this thread



I sometimes wonder if people who say they have had the "cleanest best rolls ever" have ever done mdma.  I've had it twice in 2 years and I don't just casually look, I pretty much am on the look out 24/7.  Most dealers keep it for themselves and there just isn't enough to go around... at least in my area.  Everyone has mdma but no one actually has mdma, if you know what I mean.


----------



## dan k

some nice molly in WI
bassnectar tonight.

never seen molly quite like this though...

*NSFW*:


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

^^^there was a bit of  that floating around MI. i didn't eat any just because i wasn't convinced that it was MDMA by the smell n taste. but everyone who ate it loved it and hand no bad come down that i heard about.

but right now we got this nice sand/ light tan color powder. it sorta clumps together in the bag, kinda like it's sticky. i ate 150mg with 1 hit of lsd and had a great night. the peak from the molly lasted for a little over 4 hours and then a nice come down that lasted for 2 more hrs. idk if the duration was due to mixing with the lucy or what, because i usually only peak for 3 hours top off a cap. but i liked it. also had great body waves that felt amazing with the acid. i couldn't get the smile off my face if you paid me.


----------



## Delsyd

dan k said:


> some nice molly in WI
> bassnectar tonight.
> 
> never seen molly quite like this though...
> 
> *NSFW*:



The stuff looks like meth
Im not saying thats what it is, in fact it probably MDMA if you think so (it'd be hard to get the 2 confused).
Ive just never seen long needle like shards of MDMA, usually the chunky stuff ive seen has looked more like quartz rocks.


----------



## specialrelativity

^tastes like meth®, too.


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

^^^well it's not meth. i'm pretty sure it's MDMA or an MDxx.
i gave some a try last night and loved it. not the strongest but it stills does the trick.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

^^^ more than likely the same shit that i got around here. picked some up for me and some friends....one capsule had us all set right.


----------



## pallidamors

I had some molly last night for the first time in about a year. Honestly though since I had split a gelcap of tannish powder, I was pretty unimpressed. I'll probably have to attempt it again though since my friend that took 2 1/2 was definitely in the zone.


----------



## dan k

Delsyd said:


> The stuff looks like meth
> Im not saying thats what it is, in fact it probably MDMA if you think so (it'd be hard to get the 2 confused).
> Ive just never seen long needle like shards of MDMA, usually the chunky stuff ive seen has looked more like quartz rocks.



defiantly not meth
its really clean stuff, one of my friends was upset because they where expecting it to be speedy
and i noticed some jaw clenching but no grinding

last night i went to bassnectar on an initial dose of 125mg at 8:30pm and 300mg at 11:00pm right before he came on
such an incredible show!
i peaked when the club went crazy when he played wildstyles method
danced all night, had some eye wiggles on and off
and was still rollin at 3:30am
fell asleep at 4am
woke up at 11am and i ate a shit load of breakfast



LucyLovesMolly said:


> ^^^there was a bit of  that floating around MI. i didn't eat any just because i wasn't convinced that it was MDMA by the smell n taste. but everyone who ate it loved it and hand no bad come down that i heard about.



it tasted like good molly, but there was something up with the smell, kinda like hand sanitizer or something?


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

yeah it does taste like molly. i was just taking a small part of a little thin crystals, and really didn't think it was bitter enough. then i did half a nice finger dip when at the club and really taste it then, so i decided to do more and it turned out great.


----------



## Delsyd

dan k said:


> defiantly not meth
> its really clean stuff, one of my friends was upset because they where expecting it to be speedy
> and i noticed some jaw clenching but no grinding


i dont doubt you at all.
i was just commenting on the appearance


----------



## hydrochron

Had some MDA molly, got 2 big crystalls, it was offwhite/light brown. Rolled from the morning time until the sun went down, with no come down, more of a speedy after glow. The visuals were intense.

I think I prefer MDA to mdma.


----------



## Delsyd

I hope MDA becomes more widely available, i also prefer it, but lately its been all MDMA.
About 6 or 7 years ago it was hard to find a pill that didnt have MDA in it. I miss those days.


----------



## PepperSocks

Lucky, I've never actually had MDA.  By the sounds of it I would like it more than MDMA.  Too bad it's so rare.  A certain regular of PD talks of it being sporadically (yet frequently enough) available in Texas.


----------



## Bomboclat

MDA is definitely becoming more available. "Sally" as it's refered to here is MDA and available within certain groups, ive found. A bit more expensive than the MDMA going around, but not by much.


----------



## pallidamors

hydrochron said:


> I think I prefer MDA to mdma.



I'm right there with you. zero comedown and you can sleep easily. Unfortunately it's not so widely available anymore.


----------



## hydrochron

How long is the duration supposed to be? I thought I was never going to stop rolling, for real it lasted for like 8 hours, with a slight speedy after effect/ afterglow, never noticed a come down just stopped rolling. The visuals were fucking great to.


----------



## pallidamors

hydrochron said:


> How long is the duration supposed to be? I thought I was never going to stop rolling, for real it lasted for like 8 hours, with a slight speedy after effect/ afterglow, never noticed a come down just stopped rolling. The visuals were fucking great to.



When I did it I was down in about 5 hours, I think the duration is a bit shorter than that of MDMA.


----------



## SereneGreen

Molly is great...


----------



## georgewc2001

Zeknichov said:


> I sometimes wonder if people who say they have had the "cleanest best rolls ever" have ever done mdma.  I've had it twice in 2 years and I don't just casually look, I pretty much am on the look out 24/7.  Most dealers keep it for themselves and there just isn't enough to go around... at least in my area.  Everyone has mdma but no one actually has mdma, if you know what I mean.



^^^Dead on balls accurate...it's frightening


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

some amazing rocks goin around. a little dark due to being burnt, but it is top notch. made my halloween night for sure


----------



## Bomboclat

^ I know the rocks you are talking about and they are indeed amazing.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

After a long hard summer the winter has blowin in the molly for everyone to enjoy.

Cheers


----------



## mymindisgoo

last summer/fall around this time the cule around me was real heady, then it went away for a little, then it came back but not as good quality, then it went up and down, and lately i'll have to find out


----------



## Onthbrightside

I heard they're putting tighter restrictions and shit on safron so its not as easy to get and is gettin more expensive, therefore dealers are makin more shitty tabs, hell if i know though, i usually get good shit


----------



## iseewhatsnotthere

MDE is going around in veg capsules at .15-.18 per , they're cheap and two has you on a good one. Most people around here can't tell the difference but it's defiantly there


----------



## Bomboclat

Wow, havent seen MDE in a few years. Maybe some will make its way down in my direction, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Delsyd

i had some versace's several years ago that tested for MDE.
I remember taking 4 rolls through out the night (2 to start and then one each later on).
The roll felt lacking in substance, like it never quite got in my face as much as i like an MDx to.

Ive never tried MDAI but reports of it ive read remind me of my experience with MDE.

I wouldnt mind giving it a go now though. Perhaps i could appreciate something a bit less intense these days.


----------



## Bomboclat

Ya, my experience with MDE wasnt the best experience, though it probably was the best for MDE itself. A very mellow substance that lacks the depth of MDMA and even MDA. Im in Delsyd's boat on being interested in trying it again though.


----------



## come_unity

There is some very good molly around WI lately.  Looks like alot of mass produced molly I have seen overseas in England and Australia.  Nice clear x-stals, kind of looks like bebe's/ rocks, which are big in size.  As opposed to what I am used to seeing, which is bulk product comming from Canada, which is normally small uniform crystals.  Same effect though   I have also encountered an influx od MDA, thanks west coast!


----------



## Pharcyde

Apparently my buddy in Sun City, CA can get that shit in Sd and LA....its a spotty niche market at best says he


----------



## Swerlz

The only Molly I've had, had to be shipped in from elsewhere.. In my circles, crystal is hard to come by. I wish it was as easy to get as fuckin roxis are. SoFlo is looking sad on the molly situation.. Atleast to my knowledge


----------



## 303Thizz

Very fine, white powder in Denver. I have a decent tolerance but 200 mg made me roll very nicely.


----------



## Audi0

got some sick molly the other day, enough to last me a while too  dosed + smoked a bowl and i was feeling amazing


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I hear more and more people talking about molly in my area as well as other parts of the country. As far as my local scene I have heard of stuff going around that you HAVE to take 250 mgs to roll hard. I also have heard of stuff going around that 120 mgs will rock yours socks all night. So thats a BIIIIIG difference. Sorry to get off topic but finally I heard the good pressed monkeys have made it here locally but for an expensive price because of their reputation. Still makes me want to try them after all I heard.


----------



## thehaight954

Swerlz said:


> The only Molly I've had, had to be shipped in from elsewhere.. In my circles, crystal is hard to come by. I wish it was as easy to get as fuckin roxis are. SoFlo is looking sad on the molly situation.. Atleast to my knowledge



I used to live in so fla thank god lol. Yet, I could acquire molly and in various forms fine (adulterated) powder and shards varying in purity some time's clear and or opaque, but, I could never get a ounce or a half o or any of that shit but Floridians are stupid they never understood the gram ting they capped it up prolly bought it capped up too lol. Now I reside on Colorado great mdma avail in bulk and cheap glass grade varys in purity a gram runs for i cant say but its fairly priced and 100mg is solid 200 has you running around all night 250 makes you a care bear.


----------



## thehaight954

ChemicalSmiles said:


> I hear more and more people talking about molly in my area as well as other parts of the country. As far as my local scene I have heard of stuff going around that you HAVE to take 250 mgs to roll hard. I also have heard of stuff going around that 120 mgs will rock yours socks all night. So thats a BIIIIIG difference. Sorry to get off topic but finally I heard the good pressed monkeys have made it here locally but for an expensive price because of their representation. Still makes me want to try them after all I heard.




my post got edited cause this thread is for discussion of molly mdma not pressed pills


----------



## Chi-Blast

There was a good batch of Molly around maybe 2 weeks ago in Chicago. Someone had a bunch at a show but since then I haven't seen anything. 

If I wasn't out of my mind at the show I would have stepped up to get some contact info but alas, I was trippin face and it was out of sight out of mind.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

probablly the same stuff thats been going through wisconsin^^ very good stuff


----------



## Giog

*Socal Molly*

So I've been noticing a lot of molly has been going around Southern California, but as my friends have reported, it is not very strong. What have you guys experienced with the molly going around Socal? I'm guessing its heavily cut.


----------



## pallidamors

merged with the other molly thread. thats what its there for.


----------



## smackncheese

303Thizz said:


> Very fine, white powder in Denver. I have a decent tolerance but 200 mg made me roll very nicely.



Good stuff, isn't it? Tastes awful.. but lasts a good 8-10 hours and is smooth as a baby's bum.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

i have done molly 3 times and it was some fire too. everyone else raved about it but i never got a roll from it. any explaination?


----------



## Bomboclat

Giog said:


> So I've been noticing a lot of molly has been going around Southern California, but as my friends have reported, it is not very strong. What have you guys experienced with the molly going around Socal? I'm guessing its heavily cut.



There's a ton of molly going around socal and all of what ive encountered has been out of this world amazing.

Its likely that somewhere down the line someone is cutting it though, which sucks to hear.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

^ usually the case with most things of that nature


----------



## Giog

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> There's a ton of molly going around socal and all of what ive encountered has been out of this world amazing.
> 
> Its likely that somewhere down the line someone is cutting it though, which sucks to hear.



Ah, your location makes sense now!
and yeah that sucks to hear... my friends are taking ridiculous doses of it so that is why I am saying that it is probably heavily dosed. Apparently, it doesn't last too long either? Again, probably due to the fact that it is cut. 

Side question, would you really expect molly to be more than 50% cut? meaning 50% of the product is filled with inert substances?


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

anyone see some new crystals going around? they look like they were mined from a cave or something. kind of a caramel color, but when chipped at the flakes are transparent. decent, but not as good as the last crystal i saw going around.


----------



## Roger&Me

AlkaloidsEye said:


> I'm curious about what would cause the MDMA powder to be that brown.



Like nuke said, some impurities exhibit color due to conjugation (ie, extended overlapping systems of pi bonds that absorb portions of the visible spectrum).


----------



## dan k

LucyLovesMolly said:


> anyone see some new crystals going around? they look like they were mined from a cave or something. kind of a caramel color, but when chipped at the flakes are transparent. decent, but not as good as the last crystal i saw going around.



did it look like the picture i posted a few pages ago?

cause looking back on taking it i dont think it was MDMA, maybe something closely related though, maybe bk-mdma or mde or something anyone got any other opinions on that? i know a decent amount of people have seen these new long shards and i dont think thats normal for mdma (im no chemist though) and most people have to take 150mg+ to get their vibes on. it just seems strange for something that looks so pure


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

these looked a lot different then the x-tal crystals. i agree with you on them not being MDMA but something very close.

this new stuff is has caramel color in it and comes in massive rocks. like something you would see in someone rock/crystal collection. but when ya chip of g's and down so, some of the crystal is nice and clear. i'm sure you'll being seeing it soon and you'll know exactly what im talkin about.


----------



## Bomboclat

Report on what's going around right now:
(these are the names the populace has given these batches, not me, im just reporting what ive heard/seen/etc)

*"White Sand"* molly: Back with a bang! Got a sample to try out so ill let everyone know how that is after I get a review from my buddy who'll be trying it. This is the beige/off white colored sandy looking molly.

*"Brown Sugar"* molly: After a while of being gone, this is now back, though it hasnt made it big again yet. Same kind that was reported on from before if you read back a few pages, people were going nuts over this. Very sandy brown molly, that looks identical to...well...brown sugar.

*"Moonrocks"* molly: This has been going around for a bit and is reportedly some of the best molly around at the moment. The newest batch is white/clear and very chunky, rock like crystals. 


and that my friends, is a thizzerfershizzer update for ya


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

You need to put that last line in every post....very informative as usual


----------



## Pans-Advocate

I just saw some molly in my area that was shardy and almost black, like molasses colored.  People said it was great.  Most of the shit around here is white and pretty fine powder, though.


----------



## Kirred502

i get some good shard/rocks, i think it is MDA tho it had a dark purple looking center an also smelled like black liquorish.I did get hard visuals in the dark ,specially if their was little light.It was hard for me to steady my eyes.

~south east pa


----------



## Pans-Advocate

That sounds just like what I saw, and I'm in the same region as you.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

the crystals you might be referring to are the moon rocks....not sure but thats what they sound like


----------



## TearItDown

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Report on what's going around right now:
> (these are the names the populace has given these batches, not me, im just reporting what ive heard/seen/etc)
> 
> *"White Sand"* molly: Back with a bang! Got a sample to try out so ill let everyone know how that is after I get a review from my buddy who'll be trying it. This is the beige/off white colored sandy looking molly.
> 
> 
> and that my friends, is a thizzerfershizzer update for ya




does this "white sand" look yellowish? If so do you know where it originates?


----------



## Bomboclat

Ya, it has a beige-ish tinge to it, defiitely not yellow though. Its Canadian.


----------



## Kirred502

Ive also got moon rock before. moon rocks look fogy clear tho an its more of a dance roll. The stuff i was talk-en about gave me more a rollen feeling i didn't feel the need to dance as much as if i eat the moon rock type.


----------



## raggedy_acid

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Ya, it has a beige-ish tinge to it, defiitely not yellow though. Its Canadian.



Does the beige molly have chunks or is it pretty uniform in its size? I mean is it like sand?


----------



## Bomboclat

raggedy_acid said:


> Does the beige molly have chunks or is it pretty uniform in its size? I mean is it like sand?



Its sand-like, but clumps up easily


----------



## raggedy_acid

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Its sand-like, but clumps up easily



Does it test out ok on the regent tests? Just curious if it could be another RC similar in action.


----------



## Bomboclat

raggedy_acid said:


> Does it test out ok on the regent tests? Just curious if it could be another RC similar in action.



Tested clean on regeants, and the reviews are good.


----------



## Infirno112

came across some beige/tan mawls from the netherlands. best i've ever had.


----------



## nuke

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Its sand-like, but clumps up easily



That sounds exactly like the stuff that was around North Dakota circa 2006...  I wonder if it's the same stuff and it's sitting up in a warehouse somewhere in Canada, stockpiled?  It was fairly pure, I would guess around 80-90%.  The stuff I had was very slightly yellowed, though.

In my younger experience the white powdery stuff was cut to shit (~50% purity if that)... except for one amazing white crystalline batch I got from a friend of the chemist who produced it, which was the purest I'll probably ever see in my lifetime as I don't touch this stuff anymore.

When you have pure stuff you will know it, 120mg will knock you on your ass without tolerance.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ Definitely along the lines of what this product entails. Very good stuff according to all I know who have tried it. 

Another new batch has hit the scene. Its known as "Gold Crumble". There wasnt much to go around apparently, but its certainly out there and as good if not better than the "brown sugar"



alright these names are getting ridiculous


----------



## ipawilzon

I haven't been able to find any molly floating round here in ATL, the only time I can every get a hold of it is at Panic shows. and even the last show I went to (verizon 9/25) all I could find was white on white L and choc's... it just seems dry. I guess it also bc I lost all my connects with my old phone whcih is at the bottom of lake lanier..  ... Has anyone heard of what type is floating round downtown Atl?? All I have been able to find is snail M from Oregon.... Which is too pricey... I am hurting cause my and my girl haven't kicked it in FOREVER. I miss her and NEED MY BABY, I have been substituting her with my other girl roxy....  ... If anyone knows what type has been floating round Ga I would love to know ...


----------



## Atlien3

ipawilzon said:


> I haven't been able to find any molly floating round here in ATL, the only time I can every get a hold of it is at Panic shows. and even the last show I went to (verizon 9/25) all I could find was white on white L and choc's... it just seems dry. I guess it also bc I lost all my connects with my old phone whcih is at the bottom of lake lanier..  ... Has anyone heard of what type is floating round downtown Atl?? All I have been able to find is snail M from Oregon.... Which is too pricey... I am hurting cause my and my girl haven't kicked it in FOREVER. I miss her and NEED MY BABY, I have been substituting her with my other girl roxy....  ... If anyone knows what type has been floating round Ga I would love to know ...



I heard that there was a drought, but apparently there is alot of stuff now coming in from The Netherlands, molly and pressed, i also heard of some stuff in New Orleans that are called Obamas lol, it has the presidents face on it lmao


----------



## dan k

Atlien3 said:


> i also heard of some stuff in New Orleans that are called Obamas lol, it has the presidents face on it lmao



lol dont eat that bullshit man, those are known pipe bombs


----------



## Atlien3

dan k said:


> lol dont eat that bullshit man, those are known pipe bombs



nah they have been tested, no pip, they are MDMA, but im not down in New Orleans now anyway and i dont eat much MDMA anymore except if i run across some free molly


----------



## Bomboclat

Lets keep this thread on topic


----------



## shake

we aint talking bout pressed pills in this thread we got a bajillion other threads fir that


----------



## Tomer

Thizzer (or anyone else).  I have the brown molly...it's excellent.

I was hoping someone could tell me how much I have (ball park dosage).  I currently have two "0" Capsules filled slightly below the halfway point.  Can anyone tell me how much molly that amounts to - in Milligrams?  I, unfortunately, don't have a scale.  Thanks

Cheers


----------



## Delsyd

its hard to say due to the density of the powder (there may be chunks and what not).
Usually i see it sold in tenths (100mg).
2 should set you proper.


----------



## Tomer

Delsyd said:


> its hard to say due to the density of the powder (there may be chunks and what not).
> Usually i see it sold in tenths (100mg).
> 2 should set you proper.



It is a bit chunky...but I smoothed it out myself.  I actually placed them in the capsules.  I originally bought it as a "grams" worth ( was in a small baggie), but took what I perceived to be a normal dose about 1.5 months ago.

The remainder of the gram was placed into two separate capsules because my friend will be rolling with me, as well.  My concern is that the divided amount may be too small for our night out on the town.  

Tomer


----------



## happydaze

Tomer said:


> Thizzer (or anyone else).  I have the brown molly...it's excellent.
> 
> I was hoping someone could tell me how much I have (ball park dosage).  I currently have two "0" Capsules filled slightly below the halfway point.  Can anyone tell me how much molly that amounts to - in Milligrams?  I, unfortunately, don't have a scale.  Thanks
> 
> Cheers



haha are you in the southwest? if so it's about 100mg most likely. that sand is the shit!


----------



## oinkyoink

hard to get?


----------



## TylerE.

*molly in the d or any good rollz*

cant find anything just a bunch of pipes theres gotta be someone out there let me kno what you have seen .


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

The D is fine right now. I havn't even seen a pipe in months. And when I did see one a few months ago, it was found a the floor of a parking garage, where it belongs. 

The molly has been good too. You just have to watch out tho. Cuz there are a few other chemicals going around being passed off as molly. Some of them are other weaker MDxx chemicals and some are RC, but hardly ever drome. Just know your connect well, better if they were your friend before dealer. And test whatever you get.

Also, the pressies that come around aren't usually all that bad. Pokeballs have been flooding the right circles for almost a year now. And when the pokes aren't flowing, something good will takes its place for a couple weeks. i.e. Yellow n Orange Blanks: Stars N .G (not as much as the year before): Mints, if someone goes and gets them, but i've only seen them once. Or just random pressies that get the job done. Like the PF Monkeys when they were good in a few colors, the white Eckos, green playboys, and the list just goes on.


----------



## osi

I haven't scooped up any rolls since DEMF and thats when the pokeballs were in heavy flow in Michigan. Soooo goood. I'm sure there is quality stuff, just depends on who ya know.


----------



## MagickalKat777

We've still got dank moon rocks going around Colorado.


----------



## TylerE.

moon rock huh lol wuts dat


----------



## Bomboclat

^ I suggest reading the thread.

Read this


----------



## shake

thizzer its great to see you around here. and tyler aint doing nothing but trying to find someone to get him a hookup on drugs thats real apparant in one of the posts up there he deleted.


*TYLERE THIS IS YOU ONLY WARNING DO NOT BE USING THIS SITE TO GET YOURSELF SOME DRUG CONNECTS. YOU WILL BE BANNED QUICKLY IF YOU DO*


----------



## TylerE.

thats why i deleted it lol my bad ....  

anywho..


----------



## stonepie

got some pretty good powder at an event in the northeast over NYE weekend. came from NY i think


----------



## extae2

has anyone seen anything good in NYC lately?


----------



## Dusk

Finally picked up some fire white sand in western pa after a lonnng drought of RC's and pipes at every party/rave in the area lately.


----------



## BlowinKush32

NYC has 3 diff caps white powder with clear crystals in them (could be legit I stayed away seemed weird), moon rock (clear with a light purple hue), and brown shards...Tried the moon rock and brown shards both awesome, but the brown shards seemed to be a little more visual for me.  Cant comment on the white powder if someone knows please let me know, but the other two are good to go.


----------



## Shpongledd

BlowinKush32 said:


> NYC has 3 diff caps white powder with clear crystals in them (could be legit I stayed away seemed weird), moon rock (clear with a light purple hue), and brown shards...Tried the moon rock and brown shards both awesome, but the brown shards seemed to be a little more visual for me.  Cant comment on the white powder if someone knows please let me know, but the other two are good to go.



I too have seen all 3, but in philly.  Brown shards are the shit.  I have yet to try the moon rocks as I just grabbed some and can't wait to eat some after this break I'm on. I'm pretty weary of any white powder.  I've seen white powder MDMA (tested) and white powder unknown which ended up being a mephedrone/methylone mixture.


----------



## Bomboclat

BlowinKush32 said:


> NYC has 3 diff caps white powder with clear crystals in them (could be legit I stayed away seemed weird), moon rock (clear with a light purple hue), and brown shards...Tried the moon rock and brown shards both awesome, but the brown shards seemed to be a little more visual for me.  Cant comment on the white powder if someone knows please let me know, but the other two are good to go.



The purple moon rocks are from Europe and can be seen in my post a few pages back. The clear rocks are from the same source, just the new batch of it and are just as good. Both are very very pure and very very good according to every person I know who's tried some. Some of the best molly around, that's forsure.

There are currently two batches of brown molly going around, one is from Canada and is just "brown sugar" molly which has not been broken down yet (its very rocky, in fact ive seen half ounce sized rocks of it, its pretty nuts), and the other is from the west coast and is "sally" - and MDMA/MDA combo batch.


----------



## Atlien3

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> The purple moon rocks are from Europe and can be seen in my post a few pages back. The clear rocks are from the same source, just the new batch of it and are just as good. Both are very very pure and very very good according to every person I know who's tried some. Some of the best molly around, that's forsure.
> 
> There are currently two batches of brown molly going around, one is from Canada and is just "brown sugar" molly which has not been broken down yet (its very rocky, in fact ive seen half ounce sized rocks of it, its pretty nuts), and the other is from the west coast and is "sally" - and MDMA/MDA combo batch.



seen em. want too much $


----------



## BlowinKush32

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> The purple moon rocks are from Europe and can be seen in my post a few pages back. The clear rocks are from the same source, just the new batch of it and are just as good. Both are very very pure and very very good according to every person I know who's tried some. Some of the best molly around, that's forsure.
> 
> There are currently two batches of brown molly going around, one is from Canada and is just "brown sugar" molly which has not been broken down yet (its very rocky, in fact ive seen half ounce sized rocks of it, its pretty nuts), and the other is from the west coast and is "sally" - and MDMA/MDA combo batch.



Good stuff appreciate the knowledge thizz...Do you prefer the clear rocks or the purple moon?


----------



## BlowinKush32

Shpongledd said:


> I too have seen all 3, but in philly.  Brown shards are the shit.  I have yet to try the moon rocks as I just grabbed some and can't wait to eat some after this break I'm on. I'm pretty weary of any white powder.  I've seen white powder MDMA (tested) and white powder unknown which ended up being a mephedrone/methylone mixture.



Def near you and the shards rock, the rocks you'll be satisfied, and the white powder is all dependent on source a lot of the NYC molly white powder has been cut to shit and is then capped up with some legit shard I hear.  Also there is a lot of pipe and RC powder getting passed as molly, but right now there is tons of lucy in NY.  It used to be so much molls, but now everyone is switching over although both are plentiful.


----------



## Bomboclat

I havent tried the clear ones yet myself, though I know plenty who have who have stated that they're nearly identical to the purple ones. A lab result brought back the clear ones to be ~90% pure apparently.


----------



## BlowinKush32

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I havent tried the clear ones yet myself, though I know plenty who have who have stated that they're nearly identical to the purple ones. A lab result brought back the clear ones to be ~90% pure apparently.



Thanks..I just heard that they are clean, but low dosed and don't last too long so it is what it is.  I'm going to stick to that moon rock and brown shard.


----------



## Bomboclat

Whether it's "low-dosed" or not is purely up to your supplier, it has nothing to do with the batch of molly itself, haha.
Whatever blows your skirt up though!


----------



## whalemeatt

good in New England last I checked.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

*xtc is soo bad and soo goododd*



Thizzerfershizzer said:


> yes, yes we are



^jehahhh it's alll about the pokeeez, i was back east for a bit and fuckkkkkk their pressed scene, i just gott down wit the house kids.....



PepperSocks said:


> Check the Canada section of pillreports.
> 
> California is basking high quality pills.



canada is all over wit that (especially bc because of the tourists) but like, if you know the right people the molly in the states (or straight MDA, for that matter which was the best "mollly" (in quotes because molly is mdma by slang) you can get fireeeee molly) and while *cali* may have the best ever pressies scene on lock the shards (somewhere above me described vaguely what mdma looks like).

Pure MDA or MDMA is an "off-white" almost yellowish color that isn't powder or clumpy (like it will be most likely if it is cut, with crank or something harmless), it is like ice in appearance soemwhat, i mean look at it's actually name being: Methylenedioxy*methamphetamine*  one can simply deduce or assume that it  comes's in rocks, shards (what you're likely to get if you get good stuffz), or maybe even in straight crystals/rocks (if you're a very good boy/girl and wish realllll hard for christmasss8)..... or know someone close to the chemist, hahaah)

here's a pic it i can find one on erowid.... i have class in 2 and a half hours sooo bear wit me....


*NSFW*: 









but yeah that's prettyyyy clean, i'd say that is mda because of the darker color and just from experience it looks more 'SASSY" (which is dank) but but i'm sure some one else will explain the whole sass (realllllly yellow redish "molly" that is straiht mda, i think it is simply easier to make than mdma and is WAYYY DANKKKERRR  haha, and i've eaten my fair share for my age. but yeah this is alll going in NSFW just cause of the lurkersss. haha


----------



## BlowinKush32

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Whether it's "low-dosed" or not is purely up to your supplier, it has nothing to do with the batch of molly itself, haha.
> Whatever blows your skirt up though!



Ohhh I absolutely understand about the purity and understand the way the market works regarding these substances.  The product is excellent, it's just some suppliers around here are starting to get greedy making what should be ~100mg doses really ~50-75mg, which is ruining such a fine product as I'm sure you know. 

Due to this, powder is the main choice and the people blessed in the right circles have no problem, but for the general population they have to worry about dilution of the powder.

Thanks for the response always appreciated.


----------



## Infirno112

lololol that clear/greyish/tannish shard going around is so pure some people i know who tried it thought it was some type of tranquilizer. Albeit for the fact that they don't know what they're talking about. It has almost no up to it at all, just melting love. Hard to eat in most types of public settings honestly.


----------



## t.ska

anyone know how the molly scene is in phoenix/tempe area?


----------



## BlowinKush32

Infirno112 said:


> lololol that clear/greyish/tannish shard going around is so pure some people i know who tried it thought it was some type of tranquilizer. Albeit for the fact that they don't know what they're talking about. It has almost no up to it at all, just melting love. Hard to eat in most types of public settings honestly.



Heard some people complaining about similar things..i'll let someone with more experience chime in


----------



## Bomboclat

Good molly will usually "melt you down" so to speak. 
I know I have good molly when I cant even move from the cuddle puddle haha.


----------



## Infirno112

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Good molly will usually "melt you down" so to speak.
> I know I have good molly when I cant even move from the cuddle puddle haha.



I understand how good molly feels i'm just saying as opposed to other crystal around, this stuff is only melting. taking it at a dubstep show recently caused me to almost fall asleep wile dancing. I sat down and couldn't stop yawning every few seconds. The rush is so intense you almost have to be sitting down on anything over 125mg. Other people I know who know less overall thought it was some tranquilizer or something.


----------



## Delsyd

Infirno112 said:


> Other people I know who know less overall thought it was some tranquilizer or something.



lol

kids these days


----------



## stonepie

its kinda sad that some people will never know what true mdma is like. alot kids think its supposed to make you balls to the walls hyper and all over the place. the best stuff is a very mellow almost relaxing high.

not saying this about anyone here, just in general


----------



## Delsyd

we have ecstasy pills to blame for that


----------



## Infirno112

Haha I see where this is going. Trust me, the crystal is great and not possible to be anything other than MDMA. It's super strong and wonderful all in all, it just needs to be taken with caution written on it. Too bad some of the people I know aren't kids anymore and still don't know what they're talking about when it comes to these types of things. Lots of fake stuff around here if you don't know what to look for.


----------



## Delsyd

i believe your xtal is MDMA.
I know its a mellow experience.


----------



## freehugs

Reporting from the Santa Cruz, CA area.  I've tried molly from two different sources (one at a rave, and one from my connect).  Both have been absolutely amazing.  I had to drink a 5 hour energy at Bassnectar so I was able to dance.  Good shit.


----------



## Infirno112

Just trying to gather a bearing on other peoples opinions of xtal effect differences. Not insinuating anything to anyone.


----------



## 303Thizz

Denver- opaque white chunks- very strong, somewhat hallucinatory from reports.


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

the xtal crystals are 4-MMC. Lots of people can't even tell tho, even the people who use drone can't recognize it as that. It's just really clean n pure 4-MMC.

Shit I did it once and i was sure it was an MDxx, but i was also on acid. :D


----------



## mollycoddled

pills are shit where I am except mints LONG LIVE MINT MAN.  But we all avoid non-mint pills like the plague, the chance of it being bunk or gross is high.  Crystals of pure molly are fairly easy to get a hold of and cheap too if you know the right people.  I live in wisconsin by the way.


----------



## Golden_Unicorn

Molly in the usa? 

well I guess that was to revealing.

Its in the usa but came from over seas.


----------



## Infirno112

LucyLovesMolly said:


> the xtal crystals are 4-MMC. Lots of people can't even tell tho, even the people who use drone can't recognize it as that. It's just really clean n pure 4-MMC.
> 
> Shit I did it once and i was sure it was an MDxx, but i was also on acid. :D



there's a bunch of meph going around, most really don't know the difference, but it's pretty easy to tell.


----------



## Delsyd

LucyLovesMolly said:


> the xtal crystals are 4-MMC. Lots of people can't even tell tho, even the people who use drone can't recognize it as that. It's just really clean n pure 4-MMC.
> 
> Shit I did it once and i was sure it was an MDxx, but i was also on acid. :D



what does xtal crystal mean?

And not all crystal is 4mmc.
I know for a fact the crystal i have is MDMA and 4-mmc.


----------



## Infirno112

dan k said:


> *NSFW*:



this stuff i'm almost certain was 4-mmc


----------



## Delsyd

that does look like the mephedrone crystals ive seen.

MDMA has a different look.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

mollycoddled said:


> pills are shit where I am except mints LONG LIVE MINT MAN.  But we all avoid non-mint pills like the plague, the chance of it being bunk or gross is high.  Crystals of pure molly are fairly easy to get a hold of and cheap too if you know the right people.  I live in wisconsin by the way.




Tis a small world eh


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

those pencil lead shards, that are 4-MMC is what i call xtal crystal. i suppose its just local terms maybe. 

but the 4-mmc before this shit has all been way more broken down crystalline powder.

anyways no molly around right now, and that pic post just caused me to go change my pants.


----------



## Infirno112

yeah some kids I know were getting "molly" capsules. They are very uninformed and had shown me them. 00 gauge caps literally 3/4 full of powder. They didn't know any better but it was most definitely 4mmc. Also alot of crushed powder that resembles MDMA but is not.

Thank god for european imports though


----------



## Golden_Unicorn

Infirno112 said:


> yeah some kids I know were getting "molly" capsules. They are very uninformed and had shown me them. 00 gauge caps literally 3/4 full of powder. They didn't know any better but it was most definitely 4mmc. Also alot of crushed powder that resembles MDMA but is not.
> 
> Thank god for european imports though



Most of the xtal molly I see I am told is from canada. My friend I got the pic from said it wasn't Canadian.

Thizzer, I am not sure what exactly you mean. I do not think the picture is harming anyone. Also, try checking the metadata.


----------



## blue_locus

ive never encountered 4mmc sold as molly.

a little OT but our 4mmc isnt crystalline at all, its more rather fluffy and powdery and rubs off like chalk. doesnt seem cut though really based on the dosing.

a friend found a bag of purple powder at a show once, we tasted a little and thought it was molly, having been doing molly all night we made some lines out of it, and were totally floored.

it was 4mmc of course, the first time wed done it, although i had read about it, and so was positive about its identity once i actually tried it.

ive no idea why someone would dye it purple though, except to make people think twice before blindly doing it (although that didnt stop us..) or maybe so someone might mistake it for incense.


----------



## Bomboclat

or just for fun.

Whenever I get bored I cook up a vial of ket with a drop of food coloring added as it creates a fun looking powder to then snort. 

Plus, its even more fun explaining why your snot is blue or what have you.

/off-topic post


More of the clear/moonrock molly is being seen
as well as more of the tan/white molly


----------



## Delsyd

^clear moon rocks is the shit


----------



## stonepie

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> or just for fun.
> 
> Whenever I get bored I cook up a vial of ket with a drop of food coloring added as it creates a fun looking powder to then snort.
> 
> Plus, its even more fun explaining why your snot is blue or what have you.
> 
> /off-topic post
> 
> 
> More of the clear/moonrock molly is being seen
> as well as more of the tan/white molly



lol i love your posts fyi


----------



## raggedy_acid

Golden_Unicorn said:


> Most of the xtal molly I see I am told is from canada. My friend I got the pic from said it wasn't Canadian.
> 
> Thizzer, I am not sure what exactly you mean. I do not think the picture is harming anyone. Also, try checking the metadata.



What picture? I want to see it please.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> or just for fun.
> 
> Whenever I get bored I cook up a vial of ket with a drop of food coloring added as it creates a fun looking powder to then snort.
> 
> Plus, its even more fun explaining why your snot is blue or what have you.
> 
> /off-topic post


----------



## BlowinKush32

What kinda taste does the xtal crystals or mephedrone powder have if any?  Also today saw some mainly white with some brown reddish powder being called "molly" but once it tasted sour and sweet on different dips I knew it was bunk... What has that sweet sour taste BZP? tfmpp? different RC's?  Obviously only a test kit could determine what it was, but I remember reading on PR that pipes sometimes taste sweet or sour I believe..This was in the Staten Island area and there is a good amount of that powder around I hear so avoid.


----------



## Bomboclat

Its impossible to correctly identify a substance purely off of looks or taste. One can speculate, sure, but thats as much as one can _really_ do.

Sometimes what your tasting has nothing at all to do with the chemical, but rather how/where it was stored, and other random variables that came into play.

Get to know your sources, test your product, and dont be afraid to shop around to find the best, rather than keep putting money into scammers pockets and speculating as to whether or not what you were just sold was mdma based off of taste/look/whatever.


----------



## Delsyd

Please stop saying xtal crystal. Its redundant.
Xtal is shorthand for crystal. 
Kind of like xmas for christmas.


----------



## BlowinKush32

Gotcha both thanks and thanks and I'm saving my money until some nice molls comes to NYC


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

i don't see anything wrong or bad, in referring to pencil lead crystals, as xtals.
we call good crystals moon rocks, more crystalline powder gets called fluff, and brown powder gets called brown sugar. well thats what we do in my area, and everyone know what you're talking about.


----------



## Golden_Unicorn

yummy!!! in the USA around seattle.


----------



## raggedy_acid

Golden_Unicorn said:


> yummy!!! in the USA around seattle.




GOOD FUCKIN LORD!!!


----------



## Bomboclat

Looks like the dutch molly! Mm mm good. Gave my friend a surprise dose of that a few days ago and she hasnt stopped talking about it 

(Surprise as in I just randomly showed up and said "a present for you!")


----------



## Bill

God damn those crystals look fucking so good


----------



## Dsargkf

Golden_Unicorn said:


> yummy!!! in the USA around seattle.



Good god, that looks unbelievable. 
Nice find.


----------



## raggedy_acid

I saw some of the snowflake molly as it was called. I am wonderinging if there is any change that ethylcathinone is being sold as molly?

I have seen e-cat but havnt tasted it. The e-cat I saw looked similar to finely ground mdma.


----------



## ektamine

Man, it seems around here (nor cal, around the bay area), we never go dry. There must be some solid operations running close-by.


----------



## TripTastik

Michigan:

Just got 2 grams of  White Sand, and another 2 grams of supposed MDA.

Is MDA supposed to be a little darker?

I got it from a very reliable source and friend who I don't think would get scammed or is dumb enough to buy an RC passed off as Mdxx.

I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## king bee

here in nj, we get mailed two types of molly from a drop point. i have overheard its from a family, in more then one way, located somewhere close to the pacific ocean, probably north cali or oregon.

the two types are mdma, and mda. 

the mdma is crystal shards, that are whitish... like clear, with cloudiness. only noticable in the big chunks. we call her melanie. sometimes it comes pretty crushed up already, and looks like fine sugar. white, but reflective of light. it smells like, ummm, bitter chemicals. pretty much looks and smells like a very high quality methamphetamine.

the mda never comes to chunky, small crystals. its always a brownish yellow, and reeks of sassafras. so we call her sassy. i mean, this stuff strongly smells like black licorice, even vaccuum sealed, it is known to be smelled outside the package without opening. which never makes the receiver happy.... 

but whatcha gonna do? gotta stick with your family's secret recipes i guess.


----------



## Mr.Slaves

I have to say that that picture above is one of the prettiest things I have seen all year.  It has been two years since I had some molly and that was the last good new years night that I've had.  It was white moon dust and it was strong and clean.  nom nom nom.


----------



## jaiket

Anyone know if there is any decent Molly in Vegas? Wary of being ripped off by the various sharks that hang around Vegas!


----------



## lostsailor

wow, look at that chunk!   so beautiful


----------



## vidaloca

FAWWWWWWWWWWK!!!! bring that shit to SoCal please shizer


----------



## vidaloca

shake said:


> thizzer its great to see you around here. and tyler aint doing nothing but trying to find someone to get him a hookup on drugs thats real apparant in one of the posts up there he deleted.
> 
> 
> *TYLERE THIS IS YOU ONLY WARNING DO NOT BE USING THIS SITE TO GET YOURSELF SOME DRUG CONNECTS. YOU WILL BE BANNED QUICKLY IF YOU DO*



that was funny :D


----------



## amanitadine

ektamine said:


> Man, it seems around here (nor cal, around the bay area), we never go dry. There must be some solid operations running close-by.



Many solid operations. Seems that Nor Cal has been the epicenter for MDMA production in the USA for a few years now. Not a whole lot of domestic production compared to imports but the vast majority all comes from that area......


----------



## Bomboclat

vidaloca said:


> FAWWWWWWWWWWK!!!! bring that shit to SoCal please shizer



You talkin' to me? (My name was "Thizzerfer*shizzer*")
Im in SoCal, lol.


----------



## Bomboclat

*Update:*

Clear dutch molly is veeeery prevalent these days. Im seeing tons of it now, which is awesome as it's good stuff. 

Spanish rocks are also becoming a bit large in the scene, and after friends of mine sent some in to be tested, it came out to ~78%, so its definitely good molly. Seems to be a bit expensive though.

"White sand" is still being brought in from Canada, and it's definitely some fire molly.

Those brown rock's from Canada are also starting to re-appear. When broken down, it's pretty much the "Brown Sugar" that I posted about a while back.

All very good molly batches.

I'm also seeing "Sally" a bit more these days. "Sally" being MDA. Expensive, but it looks delicious and im hearing good things from my friends.


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

I hope Sally makes her way over here. Lucy and Molly sure could use another friend to play with.


----------



## TripTastik

Bomboclat said:


> *Update:*
> 
> "White sand" is still being brought in from Canada, and it's definitely some fire molly.
> 
> I'm also seeing "Sally" a bit more these days. "Sally" being MDA. Expensive, but it looks delicious and im hearing good things from my friends.



Had each of these this past weekend (Michigan), definitely quality shit.

Particularly the "Sally" (We call it Sass around here,) which was awesome!

As far as expensive goes! Well, lets just say I feel sorry for all of you because for me 3.5g of White Sand and MDA cost me *A number lower than you could imagine without quitting the drug game* 

MICHIGAN RULLLZ


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

are you sure it's really MDA n just not cleaned MDMA? that's usually what i see called sass around here, dark smelly molly. 

but if it's really mda i guess it's time to shovel out n hit the town.


----------



## TripTastik

Positive, used each at the same time and on separate occasions by themselves.

The MDA I got was a little darker white color than the "White Sand".

Besides, why would a guy sell me White Sand then sell me more MDMA as MDA, at the _same price as the molly_

I trust my source, he knows his stuff and his people


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

Right on man, that's what I like to hear (wasn't trying to doubt you). I've been wanting to try MDA for a while now. And just don't want to pick up more MDMA.

Also i have a question for anyone regarding MDMA. I had a nice little rock stored in a cap then double bagged inside a tin. Anyways this MDMA had a tan tint to it, but still pretty clear. I looked at the other day, and some of it has started to turn white. A solid white color, and when it scrapes off it's just white powder. Anyone know what is going on? Is it possible that some impurities are oxidizing out and turning part of the rock more pure than other? It's not wet or soft so i really don't feel like it's a mold or bacteria or some weird shit.


----------



## vidaloca

i hate you guys :/


----------



## DwnSouthPillPopper

Texas has been flooded with that girl Molly for the last 4 months Id say. Probably at the responsibility of the Northern Mexico Cartels.


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

saw some "sass" while i was out tonight. this shit was super dark and a little sticky. it looked like big balls of proper bubble hash. pretty much a really dark amber color. Is this what some MDA going around looks like?


----------



## Bomboclat

DwnSouthPillPopper said:


> Texas has been flooded with that girl Molly for the last 4 months Id say. Probably at the responsibility of the Northern Mexico Cartels.



Highly doubt it, the Cartels mostly deal with Meth, Heroin, Coke, and Weed.

Most of the molly found in the US comes from Canada, Europe, and here within the US.


----------



## vidaloca

well actually i heard tijuana has some ex, anybody hear the same thing? hmmm well not molly - i was thinking about some parties down in mexico, i know its a train wreck out there but also some good parties too.


----------



## battleSHOP

Small, clear shards in Detroit, looks like sugar when crushed. Seems to be proper quality MDMA.


----------



## pnevs1221

in michigan ive taken pills and was dumb enough to think hey ad lsd in them. boy was i an idiot for thinking this and posting in the wrong thread


----------



## Bomboclat

1.) This thread is not about Ecstasy pills, its about "Molly" - MDMA crystal

2.) Your pills did not have LSD in them, quite possibly MDA, 2C-x, even meth or amp (as in higher doses you can easily hallucinate) - get a test kit dude, especially before you up and take who of a pill, which could easily end up being DXM, PMA, etc etc.

3.) Please try not to dicksize here, thats great that you have a good hook up, but its completely irrelevant.

I highly suggest reading the rules of the forum, the BLUA (found in the support foum), and the first post in each thread which will state the purpose/rules.


----------



## chinstax

*NSFW*: 










some serious molly :D:D:D 200mg of this shit will get you rolllin for at least 3 hrs, 400mg-600mg last you the whole 8-9 hrs of ravin'


----------



## amanitadine

^^^^ Serious? That looks like horseshit. I've been accused of being a bit condescending in regards to MDMA, and I am trying here, but seriously, that _does_ look like actual horseshit! And if it takes you 200 mg to roll for 3 hours, I'd be a little nervous about what the other 50% is besides MDMA.....


----------



## Kwhole

chinstax said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some serious molly :D:D:D 200mg of this shit will get you rolllin for at least 3 hrs, 400mg-600mg last you the whole 8-9 hrs of ravin'



Sorry but that looks disgusting its so dark it almost looks black, Whatever that is it definatley is not anywhere near pure.  As the last poster said it looks like horseshit or maybe even a broken up beer bottle. Not trying to be mean but that seriously looks wrong.


----------



## come_unity

Back to to MDA from dogshit, so...

There has been a massive batch of MDA/lsd that hit the midwest for a certain event comming up in a month or so.  The MDA is being pushed through the regular channels(cannot get more specific than that) and it all comes in a very fine appearance, with some odd looking shards, the powder is a yellow(ish) color similar in appearance to crack, same as the shards, only they are a bit more pronounced.  Before any one says, its the stuff from Canada, its isnt.  This is the seventh time ever that I have seen true bulk amounts of MDA avail for sale.  Alot of times in the scene, usually a QP or couple ounces come of the festie/show circuit.


Now, back to the dogshit posted ^ I agree that looks like dogshit, who in the fuck would be dumb enough to shell out $ for what looks like dogshit, if the fool trying to sell me that shit told me to try a tester and see if I liked it I would spit in his face.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

^^^OMG i gotta find that haha sounds good


----------



## Delsyd

that gold and brown molly sure does look strange.


----------



## Vader

^What do you mean? It's serious shit, apparently you only need to take half a gram for a night out!


----------



## chinstax

lol it looks strange but its legit haha clean high with barely any comedown. it is dark as hell but if you crush it up its actually light brown powder haha meh only way to find out is find some


----------



## raggedy_acid

amanitadine said:


> ^^^^ Serious? That looks like horseshit.



LMFAO, yep it really looks like horseshit. Maybe its a bad picture, lol.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

eew that shit is LITERALLY fucking disgusting
ill throw up pics of my latest pickup
ive had brown molly before, no problem with brown rocks but that shit just LOOKS disgusting and illegally made or whatever...
but is it JUST me or should you not need half a gram for a night if its "good shit"?
could just be me, but you shouldnt need that much IMO.

*NSFW*: 










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vader

^Isn't all MDMA illegally made?


----------



## I<3Molly92

i live bout 2hrs from Dallas/Ft. worth texas. we get good molly here on occasion but its iffy sometiemes


----------



## I<3Molly92

i live bout 2hrs from Dallas/Ft. worth texas. we get good molly here on occasion but its iffy sometiemes


----------



## I<3Molly92

ive snorted 25pts of almost entirely pure molly over a 12hr period. it was unreal


----------



## Vader

^You know, you can edit your posts rather than posting three times.


----------



## I<3Molly92

^ sorry i know this.. i was gone off some xans when i posted that.


----------



## Delsyd

LSDMDMA&9353292 said:
			
		

> but is it JUST me or should you not need half a gram for a night if its "good shit"?
> could just be me, but you shouldnt need that much IMO.



it depends, but i usually use a little more in an effort to keep the night going.


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

Half gram of MDMA will have me literally tripping balls. I can't see objects as what they are suppose to be, can barely walk correctly, but I some how mange to have conversation with people normally.

~300mg of molly will last me a good 7+hrs. Drop 100-150mg, then re-load an hour n half later with another 100mg. And might do it once more depending what I'm doing to end the night/meet the day.

The Moon Rocks floating around right now are great too. Best I've seen in about 5 months. Winter was filled with drome, which was good for me because i got a nice long break.  (maybe there was one or two small ~100mg MDMA bumps in those months, but just to add to some lsd  .)


----------



## georgewc2001

Some very nice moon rocks in nyc...just picked em up...very nice


----------



## raggedy_acid

lol, moon rocks. I love that term.


----------



## GotThatDboy

Hey guys 313 here. I'm rolling balls on some clean MDA, I wish I always felt this good.


----------



## PaythesnuckA

the north east united states is apparently flooded with shards of all different grades and colors. recently i have tried some golden amber ones which were really glassy, those were pretty nice but nothin out of this world. Then i tried this batch which contains colors from clear, clear tan, purple, and more. this batch makes me realize i havent lost the magic. for a few years i laid off mdxx. but wow this batch is something else it was soo clean made me feel soo good just like mdma should mmmmm. i feel that there are soo many shards around now because the people running the powder were cutting it too much.


----------



## georgewc2001

^agreed...was getting chopped too much.  Also, seems IME in NYC, this time of year is when good shit surfaces.  My thinking is that there's a lull in demand after new year's which forces suppliers to up the quality.  Happened last year...stock up now!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yeah its whaeva, im sittin on some diggy dank right now so im happy
east coast


----------



## jkyl

When I lived in Memphis the rolls were never very impressive and the molly was pretty hit or miss.  Baltimore consistently impresses me with both though.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

^good ROLLS in bmore?
i never herd anything good about pills in baltimore..
from mofoz ive discussed thangs with, and when i was getting offered stuff when i was in baltimore it was sketchy at best stamps for high prices...


----------



## rozay135

yeah well out here in south jersey we have to get it while the gettings good. I cut down on drinking since I started rolling regularly. Now I'm back to drinking more because my peops is B S ing. All this talk of abundance got me ready to relocate. lmao


----------



## biiiirdie

we are still raging pressies and molly in the midwest.. but most pills are crap around here nowadays. the molly started off... too good and now is also crap. there is always the occasional super good but more often than not its just speed or some other rc like mephedrone. the look/taste of different rcs is a good give away but more often than not its hard to tell exactly what you're eating unless you carry a test kit around.


----------



## llorecafboston

I had some sick semi clear off white shards like a month ago! That Molly was fire I wish I stocked up more. It had my eyes ROLLING into the back of my head! It was my girls first time and I knew once I took it she needs to try this reminded me of how I use to feel back in the day!


----------



## rozay135

llorecafboston said:


> I had some sick semi clear off white shards like a month ago! That Molly was fire I wish I stocked up more. It had my eyes ROLLING into the back of my head! It was my girls first time and I knew once I took it she needs to try this reminded me of how I use to feel back in the day!



Once My girl tried it, it was a wrap its our new twist now.


----------



## murphle

Ate 2 gel caps of brown shards the other nite as a birthday gift. Two of us split 4 caps, and everyone was calling it moonrocks. If it catches on here, it's caught on everywhere else first(nicknames that is). I hate calling stuff fire, but it def warmed things up and made everything real nice!!


----------



## rozay135

murphle said:


> Ate 2 gel caps of brown shards the other nite as a birthday gift. Two of us split 4 caps, and everyone was calling it moonrocks. If it catches on here, it's caught on everywhere else first(nicknames that is). I hate calling stuff fire, but it def warmed things up and made everything real nice!!



Wheres here at?


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yo i bet that shit was fire lol, moonrocks is fire lol


----------



## rozay135

LSDMDMA&9353292 said:
			
		

> eew that shit is LITERALLY fucking disgusting
> ill throw up pics of my latest pickup
> ive had brown molly before, no problem with brown rocks but that shit just LOOKS disgusting and illegally made or whatever...
> but is it JUST me or should you not need half a gram for a night if its "good shit"?
> could just be me, but you shouldnt need that much IMO.
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That is beautiful.


----------



## Shpongledd

Philly:
1. White fine crystalline powder, very clumpy - sold as "fire mda" - tested positive MDxx using mecke and marquis (strongest/fastest reactions i've ever seen) :: tested positive for MDMA using simons.  I dosed 175mg with a 75mg redose orally and I believe that this is a MDA/MDMA mixture (majority MDA) based on increased speediness, more eye wiggles, OEV and CEV, and slightly longer duration.  Unfortunately, this was a "one time deal".(this stuff was fucking fire... haven't rolled this hard in a very long time and it gave me more intense visuals than a few tabs of good acid)

2. Tan/Clear shards ("Moonrocks") sizes ranging from tiny shards to 6g crystal like rocks - sold as "moonrocks... mdma" - tested positive MDxx using mecke and marquis :: tested positive for MDMA using simons.  I dosed 175mg with a 75mg redose orally and this is good clean MDMA.  Has you feeling amazingly euphoric like clean MDMA should without being speedy. Very very good.

3. Tan/White rocks sizes ranging from white fine powder to 250mg rocks - sold as "molly" - tested positive MDxx using mecke and marquis :: tested positive for MDMA using simons (tested both the fine powder and rocks).  I dosed 250-300mg over a night, starting with a 150mg dose orally and redosing randomly throughout the night via snorting.  Once again, clean MDMA had me feeling great.  not as pure as the shards however, but still great stuff.

1+ month breaks taken between all dosing. also, i preload/postload.


----------



## rozay135

Shpongledd said:


> Philly:
> 1. White fine crystalline powder, very clumpy - sold as "fire mda" - tested positive MDxx using mecke and marquis (strongest/fastest reactions i've ever seen) :: tested positive for MDMA using simons.  I dosed 175mg with a 75mg redose orally and I believe that this is a MDA/MDMA mixture (majority MDA) based on increased speediness, more eye wiggles, OEV and CEV, and slightly longer duration.  Unfortunately, this was a "one time deal".(this stuff was fucking fire... haven't rolled this hard in a very long time and it gave me more intense visuals than a few tabs of good acid)
> 
> 2. Tan/Clear shards ("Moonrocks") sizes ranging from tiny shards to 6g crystal like rocks - sold as "moonrocks... mdma" - tested positive MDxx using mecke and marquis :: tested positive for MDMA using simons.  I dosed 175mg with a 75mg redose orally and this is good clean MDMA.  Has you feeling amazingly euphoric like clean MDMA should without being speedy. Very very good.
> 
> 3. Tan/White rocks sizes ranging from white fine powder to 250mg rocks - sold as "molly" - tested positive MDxx using mecke and marquis :: tested positive for MDMA using simons (tested both the fine powder and rocks).  I dosed 250-300mg over a night, starting with a 150mg dose orally and redosing randomly throughout the night via snorting.  Once again, clean MDMA had me feeling great.  not as pure as the shards however, but still great stuff.
> 
> 1+ month breaks taken between all dosing. also, i preload/postload.



You must be in the Old City section. Sounds like some good stuff.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Good molly in Philly is hardly confined to Old City, dude.


----------



## rozay135

Pans-Advocate said:


> Good molly in Philly is hardly confined to Old City, dude.



Well I really wouldn't know. I was just wondering. I take it your from Philly too. I'm right over the bridge.


----------



## shpongled1234

For the first time I have seen people vending other MDxx chems, I think it was MBDB but am not sure. They had received a bulk amount from the same circle that normally supplied bulk mdma. They were not misrepresenting it, to me at least, but this has me worried about a whole new wave of adulterated molly in certain  circles.


----------



## Bomboclat

MBDB is pretty rare. Ive only seen it twice within the past four years. Even if there's some going around, I highly doubt there's enough going around to worry all too much about it ruining the molly scene.


----------



## shpongled1234

It possible it was another analog. What is the more common chem similar to MDMA but without most of the fun. bk-MDMA? Whatever it was, quantity was bulk and enough to definitely pollute a few legs of "tor" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Bomboclat

Ive seen bk-MDMA passed off as MDMA before. A buddy of mine ended up picking up a lb of bk-MDMA before he realized what he was picking up. Lost a lot of money that day.

There's no way to tell without a lab test though, so speculating is really as far as you'll be able to go here.


@thread: Tons more of the clear moonrocks are being seen.


----------



## Keaton

^Those Moonrocks that are going around are fan-damn-tastic if I do say so myself.


----------



## rozay135

Bomboclat said:


> Ive seen bk-MDMA passed off as MDMA before. A buddy of mine ended up picking up a lb of bk-MDMA before he realized what he was picking up. Lost a lot of money that day.
> 
> There's no way to tell without a lab test though, so speculating is really as far as you'll be able to go here.
> 
> 
> @thread: Tons more of the clear moonrocks are being seen.



Where? So I can move there.


----------



## Keaton

Montana mainly. jk


----------



## Bomboclat

rozay135 said:


> Where? So I can move there.



All over north america, just gotta look for it.


----------



## raggedy_acid

Bomboclat said:


> All over north america, just gotta look for it.



Exactly


----------



## rozay135

Bomboclat said:


> All over north america, just gotta look for it.



If only it could find Me 8(


----------



## rozay135

I did have a light blue Gs Up Hoes down. fIt was pretty official. Went to sleep about 4am had to get up about 8am and felt good.


----------



## Keaton

^Those do seem to be pretty good.
They're on my list of pills to try, up there with the mints form chicago..Well they were..until I got my hands on moon rock.


----------



## Delsyd

Bomboclat said:


> Ive seen bk-MDMA passed off as MDMA before. A buddy of mine ended up picking up a lb of bk-MDMA before he realized what he was picking up. Lost a lot of money that day.
> 
> There's no way to tell without a lab test though, so speculating is really as far as you'll be able to go here.
> 
> 
> @thread: Tons more of the clear moonrocks are being seen.



that blows, but if you're buying a lb id recomend going for stuff that looks good (chunks, crystals, etc)

a fine flour like powder, while it may be MDMA, usually isnt.


----------



## Bomboclat

Well, if you're going to be buying a pound you definitely shouldnt be buying based off of looks. Just recently a buddy of mine almost got swindled into buying a large amount of obviously fake brown chunk. Thankfully he ran tests on it, and found it to be completely bunk molly, before he sank all of his cash into it.

If you're going to be buying weight, which to me is anything above a half ounce, run some tests on the product, and get to know your source before you sink money and time into the project.

Never judge a book by its cover!


In other news (I forgot to mention this earlier), fine white crystal molly is being seen coming in form the great white north (canada). Looks sort of like sugar, though the crystals are a bit bigger. Not powdery like most of the stuff from canada has been looking recently. From what im hearing its definitely some good stuff, though that's all word of mouth. Have only seen, havent been able to touch myself.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yo thizzlam, me had the orange g's up last year (which apparently were better than the blue g's up...or at least it seems thats the consensus...) and me wasn't satisfied taking just 1, if that tells you anything.


----------



## Bomboclat

Pill discussion is that way, people --->


----------



## Delsyd

Bomboclat said:


> Well, if you're going to be buying a pound you definitely shouldnt be buying based off of looks. Just recently a buddy of mine almost got swindled into buying a large amount of obviously fake brown chunk. Thankfully he ran tests on it, and found it to be completely bunk molly, before he sank all of his cash into it.
> 
> If you're going to be buying weight, which to me is anything above a half ounce, run some tests on the product, and get to know your source before you sink money and time into the project.
> 
> Never judge a book by its cover!



word

i suppose something as simple as regent test would have been useful, and in the name of HR should be used whenever trying a new batch.


----------



## Keaton

Delsyd said:


> word
> 
> i suppose something as simple as regent test would have been useful, and in the name of HR should be used whenever trying a new batch.



Reagent tests are fantastic. Well worth the money especially if you live somewhere that doesn't have the highest quality MDMA.


----------



## Shpongledd

*NSFW*: 










a beautiful moonrock i just grabbed.  I cant stop staring at it :D strongest reaction to mecke and marquis i've ever seen...


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

HERP
FUCKING 
DERP
jesus h christ
that is ridiculously diggity dank


----------



## Matt58

Jesus christ, I agree with LSDMDMA&AMP that is amazing.


----------



## dcraver877

damn tasty.  took some very similar looking stuff last weekend.  BEST shit ever!  my friend tested it - same----SUPER strong reaction to the test.

mine looks a bit tanner however and you can see through the crystal.  translucent i think is the word.  I'll try and get a picture later.


----------



## Bomboclat

Looks like we have molly from the same batch, Shpongled! Awesome stuff, though I highly suggest making sure the metadata is stripped from that picture before posting it onto a public forum.

Be safe 



@thread: Lots of white/beige crystals coming in from Canada now.


----------



## Johnny blue

Great advice Bomboclat. It's definitely a good idea when posting photos anywhere really.


----------



## drgreenthumb00

Shpongledd im drooling over that pic..... any good molly floating around Boston Area people?


----------



## Shpongledd

thanks for all of the responses guys.  i feel bad having to break some off but it has to happen eventually  however, word is that these giant moonrocks are here to stay (at least for a little while)



Bomboclat said:


> Looks like we have molly from the same batch, Shpongled! Awesome stuff, though I highly suggest making sure the metadata is stripped from that picture before posting it onto a public forum.
> 
> Be safe



I find it funny that we are on opposite coasts and acquiring multiple things from the same batches.  Also, I checked the metadata and im not too worried as none of the information is correct anyway  i will keep this in mind for future posts though


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Shpongledd - that is very impressive...reminds me of the egg-sized rocks I saw in Europe a few years back. I'm jealous :-(.


----------



## waketheeffup

Shpongledd said:


> a beautiful moonrock i just grabbed.  I cant stop staring at it :D strongest reaction to mecke and marquis i've ever seen...



nice mouse, i have a g9x 

and yeah, i fuckin WANT that lol (not the mouse)


----------



## amanitadine

Bomboclat said:


> though I highly suggest making sure the metadata is stripped from that picture before posting it onto a public forum.
> 
> Be safe



Very good point, it amazes me how little people know about the data in a posted picture. If that picture was taken with your phone and wasn't scrubbed, it also includes your G.P.S. coordinates...so basically you are posting a very clear map to your location when that picture was taken. 

Be safe indeed!

Cheers


----------



## Shpongledd

amanitadine said:


> Very good point, it amazes me how little people know about the data in a posted picture. If that picture was taken with your phone and wasn't scrubbed, it also includes your G.P.S. coordinates...so basically you are posting a very clear map to your location when that picture was taken.
> 
> Be safe indeed!
> 
> Cheers



Already posted saying that the metadata was incorrect (including gps coordinates).

edit: i removed the incorrect metadata.


----------



## stonepie

Decent rocks in new england..look great


----------



## waketheeffup

about to find out how the Molly is down south next week


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

waketheeffup said:


> about to find out how the Molly is down south next week



have fun with that :/ , I've only had molly that looks as good as what is posted above once and it was something my "friend" at the time brought from a fest in denver. He only had like 200mg of it anyways. It was the best shit I've ever taken but besides through him, I've never seen such high quality and in such a large amount. I wish I knew the right people to get some of that :/


----------



## waketheeffup

waketheeffup said:


> about to find out how the Molly is down south next week



it was dank as fuck in miami, got it from a random at a show before ultra, then the molly our friend brought in from atlanta was weak as fuck

Shoulda brought some mints


----------



## poopstation

chinstax said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some serious molly :D:D:D 200mg of this shit will get you rolllin for at least 3 hrs, 400mg-600mg last you the whole 8-9 hrs of ravin'



that looks exactly like p-benzoquinone mixed with some nasty quinhydrone.  i know it's not otherwise you wouldn't be alive right now, i'm just saying that's what comes to mind.  i would suggest not touching that garbage.  by your dosages it sounds like it's at least less than 50% pure but it looks like utter trash.  sorry i'm not trying to insult you but please keep your health in mind!


----------



## BlowinKush32

Clearish moonrocks that give off that light purple glisten in CT and NYC according to a few people I spoke too.  Still waiting to see some of it, but I believe it is the same that was going around for the past few months.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Sounds cool Blowin, if you get some, Post pics?
i've never seen purple MD, sounds cool lol, i'd eat it for sure.


----------



## Bomboclat

There was a batch of the purple moon rocks going around late last year. Not as good as the newer clear ones, but definitely some good stuff.


----------



## BlowinKush32

LSDMDMA&9500610 said:
			
		

> Sounds cool Blowin, if you get some, Post pics?
> i've never seen purple MD, sounds cool lol, i'd eat it for sure.



Yessir, gimmie a few days I'll ask them to send me a pic of them.  I'm not sure how it will come out on camera, but it's clear for the most part.  

Bombo exactly what it reminds me of and it seems like the chemist could have learned to make a better product.


----------



## tomdpimp

How's the scene in TN?


----------



## Tommyboy

Just a reminder, if you are posting any pictures in here, they need to be in NSFW tags.  Just click "go advanced" in your post, then highlight the image URL, and click the NSFW icon on the top right.  I just went through the last couple of pages and did this to any pictures.


----------



## Bomboclat

BlowinKush32 said:


> Yessir, gimmie a few days I'll ask them to send me a pic of them.  I'm not sure how it will come out on camera, but it's clear for the most part.
> 
> Bombo exactly what it reminds me of and it seems like the chemist could have learned to make a better product.



The chemist did, the clear stuff was pure fire, I guess the newest batch just was back to the older standards, hopefully that group fixes their stuff up a bit and starts puttin' out more clear moon rocks.


update:

A lot more white crystal and powder coming from Canada. 150mg seems to get you to a good point,and 75mg bumps/chutes for a good consistant 6 hours roll.  Id say just from the looks of my buddies, on par with the poke's, but minus the caffeine in the poke's.


----------



## Spoken Word

i just tried "molly" for the first time....

ummmmm that was definitely SOME mdxx with SOME adulterant (my educated guess is powdered caffiene) in a capsule.

oh, great guy. YOU'RE FULL OF SHIIIITTT....WHEN THE FUCK AM I EVER GOING TO HAVE A REEEEEAAAALLLLLLLLL roll/molly experience AGAIN???? it's been YEARS!!! 


UGH!!

that said... it's better than coke 

p.s. what's sad is that my friend tried it for the first time and had the time of his life. and all the while i was just like, dude-sorry to sound like a negative nancy but wait until you try a REAL pill with only MDMA and binders or a capsule with REAL MDMA crystals.

....Ultra just passed in MIAMI AND I CAN STILL ONLY GET SHITTTTTT WWWWWWWTTTFFFFFFF 



lol  PLUR, Ya'll!!!


----------



## BlowinKush32

LSDMDMA&9500610 said:
			
		

> Sounds cool Blowin, if you get some, Post pics?
> i've never seen purple MD, sounds cool lol, i'd eat it for sure.



My friend tried taking pics, but the rocks were too small and his zoom wasn't good enough to get a nice clean shot.  It was blurry, but for the most part the rocks are pretty small and clear with some giving off a purpleish hue sorry for no pics.


----------



## mistergyro

firemost


----------



## DirtNasty

some fire clear rocks :D


----------



## Pilly willy

*Dosage?*

How much MDMA do you take? I have been taking pure MDMA crystal orally once a month for about 3 months when I go raving ( I'm a drum and bass head). The
MDMA I get is pure because it come from a reliable source and comes up on any test done. My first MDMA experince was my 18th birthday and inorally consumed 400mg of crystal in two 200mg bombs in two hour gaps. I was a mess but a wonderful mess I was sick but it was all okay I felt so good the whole night I couldn't remember much of the night but I remember I had an amazing time! Since then i have increased my dosage more and more. Me and my friends will easily consume a gram of pure crystal each over a 8 hour period raving! Admitedly we are very messy but we all have amazing nights being still talking dancing and enjoying ourselves despite how wasted we are. Other people always say they will take 400mg and hardly stand off the same stuff. I am always incontrol of my self after I take this amount of MDMA but always seem more wasted than most people. Is this a normal dosage or is this excessive?


----------



## Unbreakable

250mg is more than enough to get you faced and not need anymore....

i made the mistake of eating 500mg in a night....i was gone


----------



## 2c-goinsane

when good quality molly is powder will it still be tanish or what should i look for in high quality mdma? iv seen alot of sugar looking molly through texas, it sucks, i even know of ppl passin it off easy to its rediculous did 200mg through my nose n another 250mg in my nose eyes didnt even roll at all felt like i was coming up the whole time, iv even seen some cut up mda if its mda at all


----------



## Keaton

MDMA comes predominantly in two colors, white and tan/brown.
The general rule I've always followed is, the clearer the crystal, the higher the quality.
And IME that has generally proven to be right, although I have no _scientific_ evidence to back that up, only personal experience.
The tan or brown color you sometimes see in crystals is from _tiny_ bits of impurities, that really don't do too much other than change the color of the crystal. An acetone wash at the end of the synth process generally gets rid of the discoloration.


----------



## Unbreakable

Lots of RC being passed off as Molly or moonrocks and such....


----------



## Keaton

yup.
bk-MDMA and 4-MMC are the more common RC's I've heard about being sold as MDMA.


----------



## Bomboclat

Keep in mind when thinking about the color of suspected MDMA, MDA is often a brown-ish color, so it might not always be MDMA!

"Sally" as its often refered to, is more common than you think.


----------



## PinezPeakZ

Bomboclat said:


> Keep in mind when thinking about the color of suspected MDMA, MDA is often a brown-ish color, so it might not always be MDMA!
> 
> "Sally" as its often refered to, is more common than you think.



I wanna meet Sally.


----------



## mistergyro

Pilly Willy

that's excessive...but i think you know that.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

i've only had brown rockz once.
not as good as the clear/cleaner looking stuff ive had but decent nonetheless


----------



## dan k

finally got my hands on the off white molly =] very nice stuff .07 was enough for a decent night.

(NE Wisconsin)


*NSFW*:


----------



## Thizz Man

drgreenthumb00 said:


> Shpongledd im drooling over that pic..... any good molly floating around Boston Area people?



Lemme re-iterate this question?

Also I'm moving to Cali soo so how's availability there?


----------



## Thizz Man

Shpongledd said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a beautiful moonrock i just grabbed.  I cant stop staring at it :D strongest reaction to mecke and marquis i've ever seen...



I want that!


----------



## C_mc1

*shwing* Party Time! Excellent!


----------



## whataboutheforests

There's always a ton of molly in Colorado...some good, some bad.  Lucky for me I get the good stuff 

*NSFW*: 










I've been getting this same stuff for a while now.  White powder that's crystally, glitters in light.  I think what's in the picture is .25...It had me rolling decently hard and i have a bit of a tolerance, so the average roller probly would need like .2 at most to have a nice roll


----------



## mthightoker

haven't tried to roll in months because all i find are bunk pills 8)


----------



## whataboutheforests

mthightoker said:


> haven't tried to roll in months because all i find are bunk pills 8)



where u from?

and you gotta take INITIATIVE.  Don't wait for someone to offer you, go out and look lol


----------



## xtc5551212

I think I'm the only guy in San Francisco who can't find molly or good pillz anywhere. Sad really


----------



## dreamtheater

I don't come accross much molly, good thing for mints


----------



## C_mc1

Listen folks, there is good molly and or pills all over the country. If ya live in the boonies head to the city for rave type events and look for saucer eyed down syndrome lookin people who look like like they are having the best time of they're lives and your in. Enough bitching on the internet about how you cant find it because no one on here is going to help you. NUFF SAID


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Agreed.  It is borderline sourcing when people come on here with there "I am so mad I can't find any molly, but have a lot of cash" type stuff.


----------



## Unbreakable

Tommyboy said:


> ^ Agreed.  It is borderline sourcing when people come on here with there "I am so mad I can't find any molly, but have a lot of cash" type stuff.





It can be worse... I get people PM'ing me saying they know someone on the board that i know.... giving me phone numbers to call.... Yeah right, i am not getting caught up in some po-po sting nor sharing my number so the pigs can find out who i am and where i am at 24/7 by my number & than tap my shit.... fuck thaaat kido's


----------



## Keaton

Those PM's should be immediately reported...
/modding


----------



## Unbreakable

I not big on snitching, if they don't leave me alone than i would report it.... Usually i just ignore it or say i am drug free and love the police lol


----------



## Tommyboy

Well it's always good to report those.  Not everybody is smart enough to turn them down, and may end up getting in trouble, or ripped off.  If you report them, and they are warned, they might stop trying to source.


----------



## themachine

hows the molly in ny area these days?


----------



## georgewc2001

Shite...same as pills...lotta people think they have good molly though...funny.  If you in ny area and got good molly but haven't tested it, then you probably got shit.


----------



## Shpongledd

georgewc2001 said:


> Shite...same as pills...lotta people think they have good molly though...funny.  If you in ny area and got good molly but haven't tested it, then you probably got shit.



Not necessarily true... theres deff amazing molly around... you just gotta find it... so much bullshit though that you have to have a kit these days.


----------



## georgewc2001

That's basically what I was trying to say...a few descent rocks to be found in a sea of shit...better have a kit or you'll go broke trying to find the good stuff.


----------



## themachine

the only test I have done is heat until evaporated in tin foil and it left a little yellow/brown residue. just saw someone mention that on this site, don't know if it really means anything

other than that, a friend and i were able to fall asleep with no problems about 6 hours after taking 200mg and did not feel amped up on it nor did i experience any comedown or hangover. pretty good indication of it not being cut with actives i guess?


----------



## georgewc2001

^No, no and no

If you're not testing it with an actual kit and getting stellar results, then I'd bet you've got crap.  My buddy and I are long time e heads and he agrees 99% of what's in ny area is chopped to hell at best.  

I have people giving me shit to test/try all the time that they swear up and down is great.  They describe it just as you did.  99% of the time it's crap.  Just cause there's no amp and you get to sleep ok doesnt mean it's mdma.

This is the worst i've ever seen nyc.  It's not going to get better until everyone gets a kit because people just don't seem know what real mdma feels like anymore around here.  They're convinced they've got great molly, but very few have tested it.


----------



## themachine

georgewc2001 said:


> ^No, no and no
> 
> If you're not testing it with an actual kit and getting stellar results



what do you define as stellar results? do you mean if it comes up as only mdxx? i thought tests can only say whether mdxx or other actives are present not % purity.



> I have people giving me shit to test/try all the time that they swear up and down is great.  They describe it just as you did.  99% of the time it's crap.  Just cause there's no amp and you get to sleep ok doesnt mean it's mdma.



well the one thing i am sure of is that main ingredient was mdma because i've had crap before and i've had good tested stuff. it was extremely lovey dovey, no anxiety/agitation, and i was flowing nicely with the music. what i can't say is how mdma much was in there or what its cut with. to be honest didn't even really think to bother ordering a kit to test because of the experience. 

what has the crap molly that you've run into usually contained?


----------



## georgewc2001

themachine said:


> what do you define as stellar results? do you mean if it comes up as only mdxx? i thought tests can only say whether mdxx or other actives are present not % purity.
> 
> 
> 
> well the one thing i am sure of is that main ingredient was mdma because i've had crap before and i've had good tested stuff. it was extremely lovey dovey, no anxiety/agitation, and i was flowing nicely with the music. what i can't say is how mdma much was in there or what its cut with. to be honest didn't even really think to bother ordering a kit to test because of the experience.
> 
> what has the crap molly that you've run into usually contained?



The speed with which the tests turn color and the darkness and clarity of the color matter with the tests.  A lot of tests might come up the right color nowadays but turn very slowly and/or be a bit watery.  Molly should turn VERY fast and, of course, not be remotely watery.  So, to answer your question, the test can give a rough indication of strength (purity).

As far as your description of the experience, you didn't mention what I consider the tangible effects that let you know you got at least some mdma.  Feeling lovey dovey is good, but I'm talking about eye wiggles/stutter vision, dilated pupils, extreme empathy/open conversation.  Lovey dovey is a bit subjective. 

The way ny area is now, I'd be very suprised if you got something that would pass a test.

A lot of molly now is cut with (or just plain) methylone, meoweow, various piperazines, and god knows what else.


----------



## Johnny blue

themachine said:


> the only test I have done is heat until evaporated in tin foil and it left a little yellow/brown residue. just saw someone mention that on this site, don't know if it really means anything
> 
> other than that, a friend and i were able to fall asleep with no problems about 6 hours after taking 200mg and did not feel amped up on it nor did i experience any comedown or hangover. pretty good indication of it not being cut with actives i guess?



As george said you need a real test. The heating thing you described doesn't mean anything. There is no doubt tons of different materials that would produce the same results.


----------



## psilocybonaut

There has been some of the best sass/molly I have ever tried available in SoCal for the past 4 months...  Purest stuff I've ever had barnone, probably 95%, mostly MDA.  Sometimes it's like greyish or brown, sometimes it's white or offwhite.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

dan k said:


> finally got my hands on the off white molly =] very nice stuff .07 was enough for a decent night.
> 
> (NE Wisconsin)
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Okay i've seen/had nearly pure mdma in the past and let me tell you that while that color is not bad the consistency looks too "sticky/wet", it should appear to be more crystalline and if you shake a tenth in a bag/cap you should be able to hear the crystals rattling like a tambourine.

secondly that is far more volume than 0.07 should take up, maybe you mean 0.7? that would be 7 tenths and would seem a little more accurate. Yet, 7 tenths of banger molly should make for more than a decent night.




whataboutheforests said:


> There's always a ton of molly in Colorado...some good, some bad.  Lucky for me I get the good stuff
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting this same stuff for a while now.  White powder that's crystally, glitters in light.  I think what's in the picture is .25...It had me rolling decently hard and i have a bit of a tolerance, so the average roller probly would need like .2 at most to have a nice roll



the same goes for this picture, especially the volume part, the cutting agents are simply lighter than the actual mdma; hence increasing the apparent volume of the molly.


lastly.....




xtc5551212 said:


> I think I'm the only guy in San Francisco who can't find molly or good pillz anywhere. Sad really



hahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahaha, doood your in the fuckin epicenter just go to any park and ask a hippy-looking gentleman, hahaha.


----------



## PinezPeakZ

dan k said:


> finally got my hands on the off white molly =] very nice stuff .07 was enough for a decent night.
> 
> (NE Wisconsin)
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Damn dan k you always have fire pick ups lol. Its Immortal Tech on GC. Thx for repping me buddy!


----------



## Keaton

That's beautiful...


----------



## psilocybonaut

> Okay i've seen/had nearly pure mdma in the past and let me tell you that while that color is not bad the consistency looks too "sticky/wet", it should appear to be more crystalline and if you shake a tenth in a bag/cap you should be able to hear the crystals rattling like a tambourine.
> 
> secondly that is far more volume than 0.07 should take up, maybe you mean 0.7? that would be 7 tenths and would seem a little more accurate. Yet, 7 tenths of banger molly should make for more than a decent night.


Sorry dude, but you're way off than that.  Lots of molly looks a lot different.  Especially if it is Sass or partially Sass.  You can't tell by that picture jack shit about his molly.  First one looks like it could be fucking bomb to me.

Color, also, varies.  I've had some of the best fucking pure molly and it was straight white, I've had pure sass that was brown, also one batch that was grey (so so bomb).  Lots of sass is offwhite.  And also, different batches have different densities.  I've had the kind of MDMA you're talking about with the "tambourine" comment and it was all MDMA, no MDA, solid crystals, and it was bomb.  But there are lots of different looking kinds of molly, dude. Most of it is not solid crystals that shake like a tambourine, it's way finer (and I know the stuff I get is ~95% ).

BTW does SB stand for Santa Barbara?


----------



## shpongled1234

psilocybonaut said:


> Sorry dude, but you're way off than that.  Lots of molly looks a lot different.  Especially if it is Sass or partially Sass.  You can't tell by that picture jack shit about his molly.  First one looks like it could be fucking bomb to me.



100% agree. You cant tell shit from looks.


----------



## psilocybonaut

> secondly that is far more volume than 0.07 should take up, maybe you mean 0.7?





> the same goes for this picture, especially the volume part, the cutting agents are simply lighter than the actual mdma; hence increasing the apparent volume of the molly.


Apparently he also has a milligram scale built into his circuitry.


----------



## themachine

i'm amazed that people still believe color is any indication of how good the molly is but i guess its on par with thinking crystal is the most pure form


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

I ate some tan/purple moon rocks over 4/20. The rocks had crazy black strip like things in it. This was by far the best MDxx I've ever done. Also the rocks had a white layer on some spots, like the shit was turning into a pure white pearl.

So I'm going to say color don't mean shit. I've had crystal clear moon rocks and they were good, but the darker shit smashed it. 175mg was so amazing.


----------



## dan k

BottleOfOxy said:


> secondly that is far more volume than 0.07 should take up, maybe you mean 0.7? that would be 7 tenths and would seem a little more accurate. Yet, 7 tenths of banger molly should make for more than a decent night.



Um of course that is more that .07...I said I tried.07 the first night.


----------



## Johnny blue

Also who cares how much it is.


----------



## Keaton

^I gotta be honest, I care more about your grammatical error than how much Molly is there.


*NSFW*:


----------



## chitownbrown

for the last 3 years ive had easy access to good rolls (mints,  chicago) and molly. but all of the sudden about 3 months ago mdma became extremly difficult to get. all my sources have been running dry on mdma, but not on other stuff. it usually depends on who you know, but has any1 else in the midwest experienced a shortage too?


----------



## Johnny blue

NationOfThizzlam said:


> ^I gotta be honest, I care more about your grammatical error than how much Molly is there.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



I figured someone would give me shit for that but, fuck it.


----------



## Keaton

/fucking with you


----------



## themachine

georgewc2001 said:


> As far as your description of the experience, you didn't mention what I consider the tangible effects that let you know you got at least some mdma.  Feeling lovey dovey is good, but I'm talking about eye wiggles/stutter vision, dilated pupils, extreme empathy/open conversation.  Lovey dovey is a bit subjective.



Had some again last night and all of those were present in force. How is pupils being dilated indicative of MDMA? I've seen my friends on pure pipe pills that had pupils the size of pancakes. I guess lovey dovey can be subjective but I guess i'll give more detail: blowing up my friends phones with i love you texts, lots of hugs, feeling connected to everyone around me

also, i talked to someone else last night who said the rock he had was so big he had to chip it into smaller pieces. don't know if this means anything just relaying whats out there


----------



## whataboutheforests

BottleOfOxy said:


> the same goes for this picture, especially the volume part, the cutting agents are simply lighter than the actual mdma; hence increasing the apparent volume of the molly.



honestly I just randomly guessed that it was .25 because the dude I got it from commonly has quarter gram bags on him.  He just tossed it to me and I left, plus I was really drunk.  So it could have been more or less I really have no idea, I just dumped the entire bag out and did it all.  I know the molly was cut, but not cut to shit.


----------



## georgewc2001

themachine said:


> Had some again last night and all of those were present in force. How is pupils being dilated indicative of MDMA? I've seen my friends on pure pipe pills that had pupils the size of pancakes. I guess lovey dovey can be subjective but I guess i'll give more detail: blowing up my friends phones with i love you texts, lots of hugs, feeling connected to everyone around me
> 
> also, i talked to someone else last night who said the rock he had was so big he had to chip it into smaller pieces. don't know if this means anything just relaying whats out there



Pupils not being dilated is indicative that you did not get mdma.  If you got eye wiggles, you probably had some mdma.

The rock means nothing as I've seen plenty of rocks that failed the test.

Get a kit.


----------



## themachine

georgewc2001 said:


> Pupils not being dilated is indicative that you did not get mdma.  If you got eye wiggles, you probably had some mdma.
> 
> The rock means nothing as I've seen plenty of rocks that failed the test.
> 
> Get a kit.



pupils were massively dilated, i was just saying that i've seen pupils being dilated from pills that contained no mdma. update: i got the eye wiggles once today, 36 hours after


----------



## thehaight954

georgewc2001 said:


> ^No, no and no
> 
> If you're not testing it with an actual kit and getting stellar results, then I'd bet you've got crap.  My buddy and I are long time e heads and he agrees 99% of what's in ny area is chopped to hell at best.
> 
> I have people giving me shit to test/try all the time that they swear up and down is great.  They describe it just as you did.  99% of the time it's crap.  Just cause there's no amp and you get to sleep ok doesnt mean it's mdma.
> 
> This is the worst i've ever seen nyc.  It's not going to get better until everyone gets a kit because people just don't seem know what real mdma feels like anymore around here.  They're convinced they've got great molly, but very few have tested it.



fuck nyc and their scene lol sucks to be from there


----------



## MostlySober

Not sure if this is the right area for this post but... I just got what the dealer claimed to be pure molly in capsules. No results on Pillreports, EcstasyData, etc. for them.  He opened the capsule and this is whats inside: 

*NSFW*: 










Looks like meth to me, but he's never seen pure molly crystals. Can molly crystals  really break into perfect shards with no powder? Also, isn't molly normally cloudy, in either a yellowish or brownish shade and not perfectly clear? What do you guys think? I know I should test them but I don't have the test kits on him.


----------



## BlowinKush32

^^^That looks like Ketamine to me, but it CAN be legit molly, but also I have seen stuff like that and exactly how you described being passed off as molly when it was nothing more than a shitty RC.  You won't know for sure without testing, but based off what you said it sounds like bs.


----------



## chitownbrown

that shit looks weird as hell idk mayyybe ketamine ive tried it once but once i remember shards but idr exactlty what it looks like


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

possibly mephedrone?


----------



## Bomboclat

Looks like mephedrone, but there's no way to tell without any sort of test done on it.


----------



## ChronicHD

Doesn't look like any MDMA I've ever seen.


----------



## Infirno112

That's mephedrone for sure. Got some "shards" that looked just like that. some were a little longer but thats definitely not molly.


----------



## Shpongledd

Bomboclat said:


> Looks like mephedrone, but there's no way to tell without any sort of test done on it.



this


----------



## MostlySober

Report back: Definitely not molly, as many have said. I was almost positive of this from just looking at it, but wanted to find out what the possibilities were. After seeing two friends take about half a capsule's worth and reporting feeling decent but nothing overwhelming, I decided to parachute a full capsule's worth.

Long story short: Its almost definitely mephedrone or something very much like it. Similar effects to mdma (especially in larger doses - Im pretty sure it was about .25g in the capsule) but produces difficulty breathing and chest pain that lasts days afterward. Glad I didnt buy these in quantity...


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

That sucks dude! 
Hate seeing people get sold something else.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

chitownbrown said:


> for the last 3 years ive had easy access to good rolls (mints,  chicago) and molly. but all of the sudden about 3 months ago mdma became extremly difficult to get. all my sources have been running dry on mdma, but not on other stuff. it usually depends on who you know, but has any1 else in the midwest experienced a shortage too?



I was in NY not too long ago, and I was able to find some. Strange... lots of shortages in the states these days?


----------



## abnortality

Spent the last couple weeks jumping around NY for shows and I have seen a ton of different batches of molly or supposed molly. 

FOAF says that a major supplier of the brown shard moonrock molly is cutting his shit with that Raw Sugar, which is obvious when you taste it and it burns but its sweet afterwards.

Then I saw a couple actual real raw shards (Without sugar) tested VERY well, but the price was offfff the wallllllllllllllllllllll.

Got my hands on some very fine fluffywhite molly (which I think was posted here earlier from WI).

Other than that I keep running into e-tards with boatloads of drone, pawning it off as molly.


Now about the drone, theres a good chance it is not 4mmc, but just like how there are many analagues of mdma, it is itself an analogue of mephedrone. I don't remember the full name but it was something like p3mmc or something else ridiculous. I was able to find some of the kids making the purchases via net.

Overall theres a ton of molly all over NY, you just need to find the right people on the right part of the chain. I am digging this fluffywhite stuff. Price is GREAT, perfectly on par with what it should be.

Peace & love broskis.

[edit] I was burning my brain with the drone for a while because I had abused mdma in the past, causing most of my magic to slowly wither away. After a couple weeks of the St Johns Wort regimen it is slowly coming back. The whitefluffy stuff is fire and sends my toes curling.


----------



## HighonLife

went n got an 8th of some shroomies last night

dude was sellin molly too, fluffy white powder, but i passed cuz it was no prices


----------



## Pans-Advocate

The "molly" that isn't actually MDMA in the NE is almost certainly bk-MDMA/methylone.  The stuff I came across tested a pretty dark red-brown on a Mecke, which to the best of my knowledge indicates methylone (or MDPV, but that has a totally different dosage profile, and I was seeing this stuff in 100mg+ capsules).  When I took it, it felt more or less how methylone has been advertised to me, but it was also the first time I'd ever taken an non-MDMA stimulant chem, so my judgment is obviously suspect there.  I really enjoyed it, for what it's worth.

Also, methylone is almost certainly the active ingredient in a large proportion of the pills going around the NE right now.  My belief is that there's a local chemist synthing huge amounts of methylone and it's making its way through both the powder molly and the pressed pill markets.


----------



## Bomboclat

Lots more of the beige canadian crystal is around now
I will be testing it out with both reagant test kits and human testing within the coming weeks, however word is that it is of the same purity/strength of the beige crystals that were being seen last year coming from BC *before* the bad batch of beige powder.

I will post all my findings here, but I just wanted to update everyone.

Moonrocks are still as potent and prevalent as ever!

GD white crystal is also around, though not seen as much as the perviously mentioned batches.


----------



## georgewc2001

Pans-Advocate said:


> The "molly" that isn't actually MDMA in the NE is almost certainly bk-MDMA/methylone.



Been sayin this for months now.  It seems more and more people are coming to this realization.  Thank god cause maybe now these bastards puttin this shit on the street will have to fuck off and come back with the real deal.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

georgewc, I think the reason is that there's a local chemist making methylone, and people keep coming back for more of it (because honestly, methylone isn't a shitty chemical, it's a passable imitation of MDMA, even if it's not all the way there).  No wholesaler needs to pay extra for getting real shit from elsewhere in the world because there's a flood of methylone coming from a local source, I'm sure it's cheap as dirt, and people keep coming back for it ... they might think it's cut with caffeine or something, but it's still close enough to "molly" that at least 80% of unwitting users will get fooled.

I would prefer to take MDMA over methylone 9 times out of 10, but I'm happy to recommend methylone to my friends because I had a great time with it when I tried it.  What's important, ultimately, is that it's ACCURATELY REPRESENTED.  The methylone that's been going around the east coast is being sold in "ecstacy" pills (g-ladies, as far as I know) or as "molly" and nobody's making the extra effort to say "this isn't actually MDMA, but it's still a pretty sweet drug and probably worth your money if you want to have fun at a show or party ... here's the differences, etc."

If every kid in the east coast who rolled had a Mecke reagent kit and could identify methylone (red-brown reaction), I don't think people would eat it less often.  It's a fun drug in and of itself.  But if people knew where the real molly was at, they wouldn't bother with it.  People slinging methylone need to own up to the reality of their product, or find real molly connects if that's what they're advertising.


----------



## Shpongledd

I'm in the northeast and while i have friends who have different connects who are getting some methylone caps of "molly" (sold to them as such but i tested it), I am still getting the canadian beige crystal that bombo is talking about.  I must note that we are on opposite sides of the country as well :D THIS SHIT IS SO FUCKING GOOD!!!!!! I'm going to be mixing it with some mda ive been saving (50:50 ratio) for an upcoming event :3


----------



## justsayn2o

im in the northeast and there is good European molly going around.... big chunks with that super dank licorice smell 125mgs and you're feeling WONDERFUL


----------



## puke

1hh


----------



## georgewc2001

Pans-Advocate said:


> georgewc, I think the reason is that there's a local chemist making methylone, and people keep coming back for more of it (because honestly, methylone isn't a shitty chemical, it's a passable imitation of MDMA, even if it's not all the way there).  No wholesaler needs to pay extra for getting real shit from elsewhere in the world because there's a flood of methylone coming from a local source, I'm sure it's cheap as dirt, and people keep coming back for it ... they might think it's cut with caffeine or something, but it's still close enough to "molly" that at least 80% of unwitting users will get fooled.
> 
> I would prefer to take MDMA over methylone 9 times out of 10, but I'm happy to recommend methylone to my friends because I had a great time with it when I tried it.  What's important, ultimately, is that it's ACCURATELY REPRESENTED.  The methylone that's been going around the east coast is being sold in "ecstacy" pills (g-ladies, as far as I know) or as "molly" and nobody's making the extra effort to say "this isn't actually MDMA, but it's still a pretty sweet drug and probably worth your money if you want to have fun at a show or party ... here's the differences, etc."
> 
> If every kid in the east coast who rolled had a Mecke reagent kit and could identify methylone (red-brown reaction), I don't think people would eat it less often.  It's a fun drug in and of itself.  But if people knew where the real molly was at, they wouldn't bother with it.  People slinging methylone need to own up to the reality of their product, or find real molly connects if that's what they're advertising.



Methylone sucks...no comparison to mdma imo.  And the people who are buying the shit as molly are fucking the rest of us who know mdma.  This situation has only gotten progressively worse over the last year or two.  Nothing's going to change unless a) people wise up, which isn't going to happen or b) we get testing centers like they have in the Netherlands, which isn't going to happen either so we're pretty much fucked.


----------



## georgewc2001

justsayn2o said:


> im in the northeast and there is good European molly going around.... big chunks with that super dank licorice smell 125mgs and you're feeling WONDERFUL



^you test it?


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I'm supposed to be testing some nice pure stuff in a few weeks. I'll report back then but hopefully the south won't be denied what it deserves! lol (good molly)

Only going to drop 100-125 mg. I'm guessing thats all that I'll need. My friend who's tried it said its nuts.


----------



## cortes45236

My area suck MDMA is a dinosaur! EXTINCT!


----------



## justsayn2o

georgewc2001 said:


> ^you test it?



yes,  turned black instantly....  no doubt that its MDMA


----------



## cortes45236

justsayn2o whats up?


----------



## georgewc2001

cortes45236 said:


> My area suck MDMA is a dinosaur! EXTINCT!



Word!!! Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## georgewc2001

justsayn2o said:


> yes,  turned black instantly....  no doubt that its MDMA



What area of NE you in?


----------



## cortes45236

NNJ livin it UP! But empty on the fun train


----------



## justsayn2o

baltimore/DC area


----------



## Breakz0r

CT here.

Straight crystal  (click the show to see the pic)


*NSFW*: 











Yes I know, it looks like crack !


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

that looks alright
i'd nom it


----------



## Keaton

Of course you would 8)


That's a good looking crystal. What does it weigh?


----------



## Breakz0r

_Keaton said:


> Of course you would 8)
> 
> 
> That's a good looking crystal. What does it weigh?




I'd like to say its close to .1? Just grabbed a shard from the quater i copped last weekend.

@LSDMDMA&AMP

"It looks alright" If you were in my region, you'd be grateful to have that uncut molly shard, bunch of dudes runnin around sellin RC's saying it's mollly, just grateful for it %)


----------



## BlowinKush32

Breakz0r said:


> I'd like to say its close to .1? Just grabbed a shard from the quater i copped last weekend.
> 
> @LSDMDMA&AMP
> 
> "It looks alright" If you were in my region, you'd be grateful to have that uncut molly shard, bunch of dudes runnin around sellin RC's saying it's mollly, just grateful for it %)



Gotta watch out in NYC...Theres been 4-mmc shards as well as methylone in some instances adulterated in with the white molecule getting pushed off as pure and also I hear the brown has been starting to get stepped on too.  NYC has some fire just got get it before the greedy assholes do what they do and ruin good things.  Grateful is the perfect word 8)


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

if the pic was better i'd say moar
but its a terrible pic of whats probably the diggity dank


----------



## Breakz0r

LSDMDMA&9647662 said:
			
		

> if the pic was better i'd say moar
> but its a terrible pic of whats probably the diggity dank



Heres a some what better pic



*NSFW*:


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

oh that looks proper, i had crystal last year that looked pretty similar


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

The D is doing just fine right now. The fest is going to be a blast!


----------



## osi

LucyLovesMolly said:


> The D is doing just fine right now. The fest is going to be a blast!



blast is an understatement!


----------



## C_mc1

Hell yeah! good to know BL will be holdin it down! I cant wait. you guys got yout tix yet? What after parties you hittin?


----------



## Johnny blue

I already edited out the location of the event. For your own good it's best to leave event details out.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ To add:

Talking about events in an drug thread such as this just brings unwanted attention to the event and scene as a whole. Talk about that sort of thing in private or away from these types of threads people, for the safety of yourself, those around you, and the event as a whole!


----------



## luwak1

Breakz0r said:


> Heres a some what better pic
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:






Damn that looks nice. Ive never seen crystal in person


----------



## backup1

my friend found some molly and since I lost the dude who got it for me last summer I think I'm about to pick some up tonight. Their in capsuls and my friend said when he got them the dude fliped the capsul over and it slid down to the other side (I wasn't there). And the guy who was selling it said thats how you can tell its real molly. All last year when I was doing it I've never heard of this, does that make any sense to you guys. I really wanna get it because it's been a little less than a year but idk if I should if this guys making shit up just to sell it


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

That makes no sense at all.


----------



## Audi0

well if you flip anything over of course its going to do some kind of "slide"
thats pointless info


----------



## backup1

i just got 2, he ment like it clumps together. what i got last summer was better but this is decent for 2 capsuls


----------



## J@germe1ster

Just got some sass that blew me out of the water almost as good as the normal moll we get just a different high. The moll is a cleaner high it seems not all gaked out. Ill try to post some pics of the two.


----------



## Bomboclat

A buttload of USA (GDF Associated) White Crystaline Molly is now available throughout SoCal. A bit pricier, though I wont go into that for obvious reasons (you know...the rules and all).

Its very good molly, definitely some of the best out there other than the moon rocks.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

badman is it like crystal chunks or just like the powder stuff?
i assume you mean its chunks, i just cant tell


----------



## darkcloud

Does anyone know anything about Molly goin around WNY, it looks like glass shards? Isn't that a good sign? Or could it be meth, that would SUCK!


----------



## Tommyboy

^ No way to get a testing kit?


----------



## Bomboclat

Its a crystal, not a chunk, and not a powder.

It looks like very shiney granulated sugar but the crystals are like twice the size.


----------



## chitownbrown

oh ya good molly should be all crystal. if its ground up its prolly cut u will most likely see shards mixed in with powder (and if its all powder u got fucked period).


----------



## Bomboclat

^ Not true, many synths come out with a powder material, and it is often damn good. Also if the crystals are ground down, they often make a very powdery substance. Ive gotten some amazing crystal before that ive ground down into a powder. Doesnt mean I cut it, just means I ground it down.

You cant tell if molly is going to be good by the looks, you just cant.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

chitownbrown said:


> oh ya good molly should be all crystal. if its ground up its prolly cut u will most likely see shards mixed in with powder (and if its all powder u got fucked period).


ive also had decent powder molly


----------



## stonepie

ive had powder thats just as good as great moonrocks. looks are deceiving


----------



## darkcloud

This shit looks like straight up shards of glass!

Up here in WNY, everyone's so shady! I miss FL, I could trust all my boys. Up here it seems like everyone is out to make sure you don't get any real shit! Alot of scumbags up here, just sayin. The one person I trust up here says he tried this shit already, and its bomb, still gonna test it of course!


----------



## chitownbrown

ok guy, nothins 100 % yes you can grind your moonrocks up but usualy theres no reason to unless your gonna cut it to me its a pain in the ass to eat powder i love just popping little shards into my mouth.


----------



## darkcloud

chitownbrown said:


> ok guy, nothins 100 % yes you can grind your moonrocks up but usualy theres no reason to unless your gonna cut it to me its a pain in the ass to eat powder i love just popping little shards into my mouth.



Ok so it wouldn't be a good idea to ground them up and snort them?


----------



## dan k

Thats





darkcloud said:


> Ok so it wouldn't be a good idea to ground them up and snort them?





Sounds like a fantastic idea to me.


----------



## darkcloud

^ Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## chitownbrown

uh ya u can ground them up and snort them, even though in my opinion snorting exstacy sucks.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

^^^no where near as bad as 2c hahaha.


Came across some tanish crystal around here, seemed almost "wet" clumped up like a mofo.


----------



## darkcloud

chitownbrown said:


> uh ya u can ground them up and snort them, even though in my opinion snorting exstacy sucks.



I agree, I just didn't know you could just swallow a shard. I thought you had to grind em up and put the powder in a capsule, or snort it.


----------



## chitownbrown

swallowing shards is easier for me, u dont have to put it in a capsule, and when its ground up u can taste it alot more (ive eatin ground or powder molly off a knife tip before).  and also, a tiny shard the size in the picture above is probly around a point, which should be enough to roll with no tolerance.


----------



## darkcloud

^ Thanks for all the info chitown! You saved me alot of work!


----------



## dan k

darkcloud said:


> ^ Are you being sarcastic?






Most deffinitly not. Snorting pure is amazing =)


----------



## darkcloud

dan k said:


> Most deffinitly not. Snorting pure is amazing =)



But doesn't the roll last longer if you take it orally? Is it true it hits harder if you snort it?


----------



## chitownbrown

everyones differnt, but for me it seems like when i snort x it increases the side effects alot more than the euphoria and it definatly dosent last as long like 1 or 2 hours compared to the many hours i get from eating it


----------



## dan k

Yeah it only lasts like 2 hours when you snort it but it hits you in 5 minutes and you can tweek out on a half or third of a point.


----------



## Bomboclat

Alright guys, lets get back on topic.


----------



## Shaker218

i havent done molly b4 but have rolled plenty.Although not recently.i am getting some molly and would like some input on how much is a normal dose?i weigh 165 and im bout 5'11".


----------



## Bomboclat

It'll depend on how pure/strong the molly is, but i'd say 125mg should do you right.

You might want to check erowid.org as well as the ecstasy discussion forum.


----------



## Keaton

^ We have a Dosing Mega Thread for that sort of stuff


----------



## Shaker218

thanx for the quick reply!hopefully it will be of good quality.ill let you know after i consume.


----------



## Bomboclat

Thanks for the heads up, Keaton!


The USA white crystal molly is now fully stocking SoCal and its some crazy stuff. Grab it up if you can!


----------



## C_mc1

Had some white crystal for the event up my way last weekend. It was fantastic :D


----------



## Breakz0r

*NSFW*: 











Some new momo from a festi that just recently passed in the north east, was pretty dank.


----------



## Bomboclat

Looks to be the canadian batch. Some good stuff.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

I had some stuff that looked just like that, but more brown, was the dank


----------



## jtrance9

Bomboclat said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Keaton!
> 
> 
> The USA white crystal molly is now fully stocking SoCal and its some crazy stuff. Grab it up if you can!



Better than the moonrocks? I hear people are freaking wasted off this new stuff. Very powerful loved up stuff


----------



## hobo bob

Anyone know about Molly going around in SoCal?


----------



## Keaton

There's lots of good stuff going around SoCal atm, you just have to go out and find it.


----------



## hobo bob

Keaton said:


> There's lots of good stuff going around SoCal atm, you just have to go out and find it.



Too close to sourcing.  Don't make any more posts like that. -Tommyboy


----------



## stubdub

Has anyone on the east coast run into any brown mahls that numbs your mouth? Supposedly has a very strong liquorice smell. I've heard people talking about it, haven't heard anything else about it.


----------



## Shpongledd

stubdub said:


> Has anyone on the east coast run into any brown mahls that numbs your mouth? Supposedly has a very strong liquorice smell. I've heard people talking about it, haven't heard anything else about it.



numbs your mouth? sounds like pipes


----------



## Keaton

stubdub said:


> Has anyone on the east coast run into any brown mahls that numbs your mouth? Supposedly has a very strong liquorice smell. I've heard people talking about it, haven't heard anything else about it.



What's your ROA?
If you're going the sublingual route, that could be the cause for the numbness of the tongue.


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

There has been a couple times where this brown "molly" comes around. It's dark brown and looks like bubble hash almost. It has a really strong smell to it and it dose numb your mouth, even the smallest bit. It will also melt really easily. I have no idea what it is, or how people get it. But it is totally inactive from what I heard. I know of 6 people splitting 2grams of it and no one felt a thing. But then someone else told me he shot it up (300mgs) and rolled balls, which i don't believe at all. This shit is so think you could never IV or IM it.


----------



## stubdub

Shpongledd said:


> numbs your mouth? sounds like pipes



That was was my thought as well when I first heard of it.  I have not tried it, but was told that its extremely numbing, looks a lot like brown sugar...doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

why are you melting molly?


----------



## Keaton

^ Could be melting from the heat of his/her hands.


----------



## [skrillex]]

real quick:

i never buy molly, but my friend bought 4 last friday and took 1 and rolled apparently pretty fucking hard. so he gave me one of the capsules for this weekend and it kinda looks like sugar to be honest, would that be classified as "moon rock"? 

or should i open it up and taste or smell it to try n see what it is.

plz dont tell me to test it, i know im supposed to, but i cant order stuff online.

thanks guys sorry if this seems newb-ish haha i just wanna try n see what my shtuff qualifies as


----------



## Keaton

I've had MDMA that was the consistency of sugar before.
With out a kit the only way to know is to take it and see what happens. Not that you should.


----------



## Tommyboy

I would say to put a tiny bit on the tip of your tongue to taste it.  At least you will know if it is sugar then.


----------



## Green1

i would feel bad wasting it though

maybe that lick would do the difference between a better high


----------



## Keaton

Are you being serious?


----------



## Infirno112

stubdub said:


> Has anyone on the east coast run into any brown mahls that numbs your mouth? Supposedly has a very strong liquorice smell. I've heard people talking about it, haven't heard anything else about it.



I came across some mahl one time at a small festival. Brown chunks, numbed the tongue, even with a small taste. I don't remember much of a smell though, not saying it did or didn't, I just don't remember. Didn't eat it because of the numbing factor. Sketchy stuff though imo, people said it was pretty good despite the facts.


----------



## dubdubbawobwob

Finally came across good molly again. It's been a while. Can't wait to sample it for myself


----------



## [skrillex]]

> I've had MDMA that was the consistency of sugar before.
> With out a kit the only way to know is to take it and see what happens. Not that you should.



alright just needed some re-assurance, i did a taste-test (its the best i could do) and i tasted that bitter nasty youknowyergannarollballs taste haha. hopefully im right 



> i would feel bad wasting it though
> 
> maybe that lick would do the difference between a better high



is that even possible? it was litterally 1/300th of the capsule, just enough to be able to taste it...


----------



## Bomboclat

The white crystal GDF MDMA looks like sugar, and its damn good. Locally produced in SoCal, and very delicious. It went away for a good while, really glad to see it back. If it hasnt been stepped on, you're in for a real treat.


----------



## benson7

For the last year or so us Brits have had plenty of fine MDMA.


----------



## iamstone

shortage in LA lately.... heard its just ppl got busted


----------



## Bomboclat

^ I guess it depends on where you are, its booming where I am in LA right now. Read through the thread a bit, you'll see what im talking about.


----------



## Utahrd

there was molly in utah for a while.  it was really watered down though, there was the fine tan sand, and also some of the white sugar as well, the white sugar tested a bit better on the marquis, quite a bit more "swimming chunks"  they both had to be less than 50% mdma.  400 mg orally and then 1 pill didn't really have me rolling very hard. still fun though.


----------



## cadbloom

*Seeking input: Purple/Amethyst Molly (aka Moon Rocks) for an old broken robot*

Howdy All,


     I don't normally post on here, as I'm a moderately a bit broken on the honeymoon tip (mine was 98-99, stopped around 03; those who still have the synapses to fire [ah you and your  brains] probably understand and for fucks sakes enjoy yourselves (responsibly of course); those who don't anymore  understand quite a bit more as to where this is going/coming from) but I came across in the last few months a dabble of a non-traditional colored molly (Purple, Amethyst) in my wanderings and I wondered if anyone had tried it. I didn't see any post regarding it, but the hue caught me off guard to say the least.  Back in my day they were definitely not on the color coding in the circles I ran/flopped around in the human kitty litter pits in ... .Were called Moon rocks, but I've had a perused a touch of a previous batch (same name, different color) that seemed more tint appropriate (beige-y to off white~ish) with what I recall from my play pen days. Last batch reminded me of some misty water colored memories to say the least (YAY); not too tweaky and quite empathogenic in a good way (no, I wasn't hugging any trees scattered around an off-shoot rural campus).  Back to the point: Anyone try this stuff? I've heard good things 8), but sales *ahem* pitches are traditionally misleading and worthless, especially regarding my (or anyone else's for that matter) neurochemistry .
     I don't know if it is a screw up the production line or maybe even intentional color coding (lol sounds like old chat room html #6A9EC ~ #7E587E)  but really would like to know any HONEST feedback. I don't play in the land of glitter much anymore (boo! I know, I suck) but if I'm going to wander aimlessly from room to room there, I'd like to know in advance I'm not going to be indulging in  any of the more recently occurring chemicals floating about in abundance.
     Again sounding like an old fart (in a har that has been sitting there for a decade or longer to unleash its furry), biggest worry I had in my hay day was DXM (UFOs, X-Factors, etc) and a PMA tablet once (don't recall the stamp, but was groovy, but not for the dance floor).  Piperazines were still prescription medications for some lol and in my circle weren't mixing them with anything out on the dance floor (that I recall... those days are a bit of a daze for some over-indulgent reason). Anything else I'll deny your call letters much less your Erowid description. BTW, wasn't this site .nu? Or am I that fried... 

May you all have a positive nay insightful blasts, where ever those little color coated thingamabobs take you. Happy Trails, Safe Passages, and all that rigamarole.  Also, don't eat the Brown Acid, but the Black one is 



*I don't get the Happy Mondays anymore, I get the ******


----------



## eyerollbawlzz

you feel my pain. utah sucks balls right now with all pills, and molly. although i have some good crystal molly thats all i can find. i really want something good!


----------



## DavisK4high247

dude I'm 34 and did MDMA back in the early to mid 90's, and again in 2005 a few times and the pills I did in 2006 were shit compared to the pills back in the early and mid 90's, I remember when a pill of X was actually MDMA, not pipes, or cut with pipes or some fake look alike pills that are meth, or some shit. I have seen molly only in crystal form, looked a lot like crystal meth ,but not exactly..lol..Moon Rocks are slang where I;m at or used to be, I dunno know for crack that was mixed with PCP powder as the crack dried out,,added angel dust to wet crack and let it mix together, thats what moon rocks are in Memphis, but i never fucked with that shit, crack and PCP together is a really, really, bad Idea!!! To say the least..lol..I have not done MDMA in years now, or molly either, but I can ask this girl I'm good friends with, shes 20 and gets molly all the time, she will know what the colors might indicate,like a residue of some chemical or solvent, or maybe a sales gimmick thing. I will post back here after I talk to her about it..later on


----------



## Love In Vein

Ringfinger said:


> If you check out the European discussion forums you'll hear about a severe shortage of molly and a decreasing quality of MDMA pills. In the UK they are suffering. It looks like pips are replacing MDMA atleastfor the near future.



Ugh!  I haven't had any good pills since 2005-6.  arge doses of MDA and MDMA in New England.  Went down south  and all of the pills were horrible... the few that actually had MDMA were almost always cut with meth or ketamine or were just BZP/TFMPP.  Fortunately, I can taste test something and tell you right then and there if it's cut and usually what it's cut with.  

I rarely imbibe anymore, but when I do, ONLY molly.  I just haven't come into contact with clean pills in years and since it's easier for me to obtain molly if I look around, there is absolutely no point in eating pills anyhow.


----------



## BlowinKush32

cadbloom said:


> Howdy All,
> 
> 
> I don't normally post on here, as I'm a moderately a bit broken on the honeymoon tip (mine was 98-99, stopped around 03; those who still have the synapses to fire [ah you and your  brains] probably understand and for fucks sakes enjoy yourselves (responsibly of course); those who don't anymore  understand quite a bit more as to where this is going/coming from) but I came across in the last few months a dabble of a non-traditional colored molly (Purple, Amethyst) in my wanderings and I wondered if anyone had tried it. I didn't see any post regarding it, but the hue caught me off guard to say the least.  Back in my day they were definitely not on the color coding in the circles I ran/flopped around in the human kitty litter pits in ... .Were called Moon rocks, but I've had a perused a touch of a previous batch (same name, different color) that seemed more tint appropriate (beige-y to off white~ish) with what I recall from my play pen days. Last batch reminded me of some misty water colored memories to say the least (YAY); not too tweaky and quite empathogenic in a good way (no, I wasn't hugging any trees scattered around an off-shoot rural campus).  Back to the point: Anyone try this stuff? I've heard good things 8), but sales *ahem* pitches are traditionally misleading and worthless, especially regarding my (or anyone else's for that matter) neurochemistry .
> I don't know if it is a screw up the production line or maybe even intentional color coding (lol sounds like old chat room html #6A9EC ~ #7E587E)  but really would like to know any HONEST feedback. I don't play in the land of glitter much anymore (boo! I know, I suck) but if I'm going to wander aimlessly from room to room there, I'd like to know in advance I'm not going to be indulging in  any of the more recently occurring chemicals floating about in abundance.
> Again sounding like an old fart (in a har that has been sitting there for a decade or longer to unleash its furry), biggest worry I had in my hay day was DXM (UFOs, X-Factors, etc) and a PMA tablet once (don't recall the stamp, but was groovy, but not for the dance floor).  Piperazines were still prescription medications for some lol and in my circle weren't mixing them with anything out on the dance floor (that I recall... those days are a bit of a daze for some over-indulgent reason). Anything else I'll deny your call letters much less your Erowid description. BTW, wasn't this site .nu? Or am I that fried...
> 
> May you all have a positive nay insightful blasts, where ever those little color coated thingamabobs take you. Happy Trails, Safe Passages, and all that rigamarole.  Also, don't eat the Brown Acid, but the Black one is
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't get the Happy Mondays anymore, I get the ******



I have come across clear MDMA crystal that is clear mostly and gives off a purpleish hue when looking at it from certain angles.  It was always fire and a .15 would have someone with no tolerance faced.  I believe it came from Canada the purple moon rock and its still to this day some of the best I ever had.  I haven't seen it around recently though mainly just Brown shards and white powder.


----------



## Bomboclat

*New posters and those who forgot:*

This is a thread about MDMA Crystal, aka "molly", *NOT* pills. Please use the regional pill thread for your area to talk about pills, not this thread. Thank you.


----------



## thehaight954

yeah i was a teen during that whole 2000-2009 lsd/mdma drought i feel that now molly seems to be really trendy, although, im sure dealers will cut it up a bit. the drought has been gone for awhile now and it seems their are multiple clique's opperating, so the dea is fucked in regards to stopping the flow of our shit like they kinda did in the 2000's, however, if you were in the know you were still getting shit.


----------



## jtrance9

Did the white powdered molly from so cal this past weekend and dam good and felt the day after as i didnt do anything and very happy. Did about .2


----------



## missinthizzin

Is there any good Molly circulating around Utah right now?


----------



## psilocybonaut

There's some real fire sassafras/MDA going around SoCal now


----------



## whataboutheforests

psilocybonaut said:


> There's some real fire sassafras/MDA going around SoCal now



jealous 

i got some fire molly a couple days ago in colorado.  Homie offered me a fat line and I was feelin really good but then i did a bunch of coke (same dude had a 8.6 g rock )  and it overpowered the moll.


----------



## kong

Got some of the off white rock salt..tested straight to black instantly.  Haven't felt like mdma in a few years so when I take it should be fun.  Throw in little mda in there and I'll be setting glasses on hallucinated tables lol..


----------



## Axed

I have such difficulty finding good molly around the New York area ): No good connects, I suppose. Seems like I've gotten more pipes than anything else-- it's usually my friend from NJ that pulls through with the good stuff.


----------



## Bomboclat

A good amount of the canadian "brown sugar" is being seen, as well as very good MDA. Ill be sampling the MDA very soon and will report back on it asap! Ive heard nothing but great things though.


----------



## AiryFairy

We are not here to help you with that - Bombo


----------



## georgewc2001

Bomboclat said:


> A good amount of the canadian "brown sugar" is being seen, as well as very good MDA. Ill be sampling the MDA very soon and will report back on it asap! Ive heard nothing but great things though.



I'm not sayin your not seeing what your seeing, but the only brown sugar molly I'm seeing is in fact brown fucking sugar or perhaps some mephedrone or methylone or pipes or whatever cut with brown sugar with MAYBE a smigin of mdma.  

I have many different unrelated sources of molly throughout nyc, and everything is chopped to shit.  I just don't understand how you see this constant flow of spectacular mdma...I mean unless you have some friend that's a chef who makes some just for you which really does the general public no good anyway.  I'm not tryin to source here.  I'm just sayin that when shit is around, it's usually around in abundance...that's been my experience for many years.  

It could just be nyc, which has historically sucked for drugs in general.  Unless you want boy/girl.


----------



## Bomboclat

Connect yourself better. Just because you cant find it doesnt mean its not there. 8)


----------



## georgewc2001

Very difficult in this city...the older folks like myself who know what good mdma is are mostly retired from the scene leaving a younger generation who by and large can't tell the difference between chopped up garbage and pure mdma.  Most of the dealers I know are fed up as hell with me because "everyone loves their stuff" and "no one else has complained."  And, the truth is they probably haven't but that doesn't mean their shit is worth a dime.  I've got like one old school friend left who will still roll with me and he says the same thing...it's all chopped up garbage, so I know it's not just me.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

^^so wait until you can get "good stuff"

Im only 21 been rolling for about 2-3years and ive already had enough of the bullshit chopped to hell "molly" that's around here.

I usually demand to see it and give it a lil examination and if i dont like it i tell em to cram it up their ass. Simple as that


----------



## Bomboclat

You should never judge a book by its cover. Ive had some beautiful looking molly end up being shit, and some disgusting looking stuff and up being amazing! You cant tell with your senses if a powder/crystal is going to be good or not, you just cant.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

I know i cant, but when they show me meph shards and claim its molly i just laugh and walk away at their 3-digit price


----------



## freshzive

Bomboclat said:


> A good amount of the canadian "brown sugar" is being seen, as well as very good MDA. Ill be sampling the MDA very soon and will report back on it asap! Ive heard nothing but great things though.



Lots of "brown sugar" in the Seattle area for quite a while now. This stuff is great, can't complain 



georgewc2001 said:


> I'm not sayin your not seeing what your seeing, but the only brown sugar molly I'm seeing is in fact brown fucking sugar or perhaps some mephedrone or methylone or pipes or whatever cut with brown sugar with MAYBE a smigin of mdma.
> 
> I have many different unrelated sources of molly throughout nyc, and everything is chopped to shit.  I just don't understand how you see this constant flow of spectacular mdma...I mean unless you have some friend that's a chef who makes some just for you which really does the general public no good anyway.  I'm not tryin to source here.  I'm just sayin that when shit is around, it's usually around in abundance...that's been my experience for many years.
> 
> It could just be nyc, which has historically sucked for drugs in general.  Unless you want boy/girl.



Pretty sure this stuff is coming from Canada, at least on the west coast. I'm guessing brown sugar isn't the purest stuff ever (<90%?), but it seems very clean compared to every pill I've tried in the last year. Buy a gram, make some capsules for you and your friends, hard to complain. Much cheaper than pressed pills generally too.

Sorry for the multiple posts. What's the consensus on what "molly" should like these days? A close dealer friend (friend before dealer) refuses to sell me any whiteish powders because he assumes they are cut and not as strong. Obviously there are nearly clear crystals/shards that are very pure and highly desired. Where does the brown sugar fit into this category? I'm assuming below the shards but above the brown sugar? 

Hoping for some comments from the west coast


----------



## Bomboclat

Dont believe what you hear, and only half of what you see.

We have some great West Coast whit powder/crystal MDMA


----------



## Delsyd

george always makes me lol with his wining.

Dude i lived in the NE for 10 years untill about 1 year ago and i guarantee you there is spectacular MDMA there.
Its NYC for chrisake. They have every drug imaginable in abundance in varying qualities.
Its just who you know. ya know?


----------



## snowman203

Delsyd said:


> george always makes me lol with his wining.
> 
> Dude i lived in the NE for 10 years untill about 1 year ago and i guarantee you there is spectacular MDMA there.
> Its NYC for chrisake. They have every drug imaginable in abundance in varying qualities.
> Its just who you know. ya know?



Exactly, if you aren't dealing with someone you know, chances are they are trying to hustle you. Exercise common sense and move on.


----------



## themachine

Delsyd said:


> george always makes me lol with his wining.
> 
> Dude i lived in the NE for 10 years untill about 1 year ago and i guarantee you there is spectacular MDMA there.
> Its NYC for chrisake. They have every drug imaginable in abundance in varying qualities.
> Its just who you know. ya know?



yes...had  access to some incredible quality mdma the past few months, new stuff this time around I will be trying tomorrow and will report back.



georgewc2001 said:


> I have many different unrelated sources of molly throughout nyc, and everything is chopped to shit.  I just don't understand how you see this constant flow of spectacular mdma...I mean unless you have some friend that's a chef who makes some just for you which really does the general public no good anyway.  I'm not tryin to source here.  I'm just sayin that when shit is around, it's usually around in abundance...that's been my experience for many years.
> 
> It could just be nyc



i find it hilarious that in a city of 10 million people, 1 guy who's been around the scene a while and hasn't come across any thinks it's not possible to be found among the other 9.99 million people living here. it's here, you just have to know the right people


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

again i lol occasionally at that dude, unless things have changed (and they very well might have, but still) the DEA calls NYC one of the biggest ecstasy markets in America (it was something like that....)
its new york fucking city for god's sake, its the biggest city in the country pretty much, its there i'm SURE.
or at least it seems theres proper shit in philly, proper shit in baltimore from what i understand...so why wouldn't there be in a city bigger than both those?


----------



## Bomboclat

Lets get this thread back on track, shall we?


----------



## georgewc2001

Delsyd said:


> george always makes me lol with his wining.
> 
> Dude i lived in the NE for 10 years untill about 1 year ago and i guarantee you there is spectacular MDMA there.
> Its NYC for chrisake. They have every drug imaginable in abundance in varying qualities.
> Its just who you know. ya know?



You're just flat out wrong...I've lived in the NE for 32 years...you're just wrong.  NYC has always been difficult for drugs.  And exactly how does a city whose demand FAR outweighs it's supply not having good clean drugs not make sense to you?  

Even now, it's no surprise to see on PR that the few decent looking pills that are popping up are coming through ct.

I have more connects than I can count from more different types of sources than I can count.  Even without that, i can tell you the mdma supply in nyc is shit from the state of the scene alone.

I'm wasting my time here.  All I can say is the individual who brings actual mdma back to nyc will be a rich son of a bitch.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

George it seems you are the only one who cant find MDMA or quality pressed pills in NYC
in other major cities on the east coast that probably dont have half the market NYC does there does appear to be MDMA going around, or at least in limited quantities (from what i understand....) in philadelphia and baltimore, and i'm sure theres shit in Boston too. I'd doubt very much if there is no MDMA in NYC, thats just not going to happen, NYC is probably one of the biggest MDMA markets in the country, and NY isn't far from the canadian border (or at least New York state isnt...)...you must just not know the right people. i know at least last year there was MDMA in NYC for sure, and if i remember right oyu were saying the same exact thing last year...


----------



## Johnny blue

OK guys let's keep this shit on topic and away from arguing about this. Drug availability will change very much person to person and this discussion is going nowhere fast. This is the second time that we've asked you to move on so cut it out.


----------



## fcukdubstep

Cross posted:

Anyone know anything about the brown stuff coming in from Canada that numbs the mouth? Is it cut with litocane? Any other ideas?


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

My buddy got some of that shit while at EF, said it was pretty good but he said he could have bit his tongue off and never even felt it.


----------



## Infirno112

fcukdubstep said:


> Cross posted:
> 
> Anyone know anything about the brown stuff coming in from Canada that numbs the mouth? Is it cut with litocane? Any other ideas?



A friend of mine who knows some chemistry thought it was recrystallized, not sure what it was crystallized with, but the chunk I saw it come off of seemed a little too weird looking. I threw that shit away, I'm not down with eating unknowns.


----------



## Bomboclat

Theres a lot more MDA being seen, and im, LOVING IT.

From what my friends have told me, as I havent had the pleasure of trying it yet, is that 150mg feels like a very strong but relaxing roll, and there is a definite trip as well. It also has a very amphetamine like buzz to it, on par with MDA.

This stuff is brown like dark sand.

Grab it while you can, party people! MDA doesnt come around all too often.


----------



## Keaton

Damn, I'm gonna have to track some of that down! Sounds like an excellent time. :D


----------



## andyturbo

thehaight954 said:


> its prolly easy to make thats why if meth is easy then mdma has to be as well



That is probably the stupidest thing ive ever read in my whole life.


----------



## Keaton

andyturbo said:


> That is probably the stupidest thing ive ever read in my whole life.



How about instead of being a jackass you tell the dude the facts rather than trying to make him feel like an idiot.

..unless of course you don't know what you're talking about either?


----------



## fcukdubstep

The consensus with the brown/sandy/numbing shit is its low quality MDA cut with a numbing agent. (Reagent test was slow to change colors)

Pretty speedy. Able to consume several tenths without feeling "the buzz"


----------



## fcukdubstep

Also, came across some off-white/yellowish crystal that is straight fire. Havent dabbled too much with it, but, from what I can tell...its going to be a fun summer. I will post a picture once I strip the META tags.

Great things in the NE.


----------



## thehaight954

Bomboclat said:


> Dont believe what you hear, and only half of what you see.
> 
> We have some great West Coast whit powder/crystal MDMA



the family stuff.


----------



## Keaton

fcukdubstep said:


> The consensus with the brown/sandy/numbing shit is its low quality MDA cut with a numbing agent. (Reagent test was slow to change colors)
> 
> Pretty speedy. Able to consume several tenths without feeling "the buzz"



Well I'm going to be in contact with some very soon so I'll be sure to post the test results.


----------



## fcukdubstep

Keaton said:


> Well I'm going to be in contact with some very soon so I'll be sure to post the test results.



Please do share. Could you take a flick as well as to confirm that we are talking about the same thing? (I understand if this is a hassle. haha)


----------



## Bomboclat

Just a reminder, all photo's MUST be placed within NSFW tags. I also suggest you scrub the metadata off of it, for your own safety, especially if you're using a phone. Pictures tell a lot more about you than you know!


----------



## Keaton

Bomboclat said:


> Just a reminder, all photo's MUST be placed within NSFW tags. I also suggest you scrub the metadata off of it, for your own safety, especially if you're using a phone. Pictures tell a lot more about you than you know!



camerasummary.com removes the metadata from pictures for you.


----------



## fcukdubstep

Im still new. How do I do a NSFW edit? haha


----------



## Bomboclat

[ nsfw ] imgurlcode [/ nsfw ]

(without the spaces)

If you go to "advanced post" you'll see a button to it. Its black and red, I believe.

I make sure all images are in tags after they're posted, however it saves me time when you guys just do it from the start.


----------



## Johnny blue

Keaton said:


> camerasummary.com removes the metadata from pictures for you.



Thanks. For some reason I could never find anything like that so I just gave up looking.


----------



## BlowinKush32

NY has some weird stuff going on first at the festival the brown stuff that was making everyone sick (my guess an unknown rc)...Secondly this Yellow-off white shard like crystal that numbs your mouth when you eat it.  I have spoke to several well known to mdma people that have tried it and they took much and barley rolled and it wasn't speedy at all like the dealer said.  Besides though there is tons of stepped on good molly and tons of rc being passed off, but there is the official it's just hard to find the state is in a bad shape right now.  

Anyway let me know what ya'll think of the clear caps with the yellow shard that numbs your mouth..the caps are about .175-.2mgs so I'm guessing the product is eh.


----------



## Bomboclat

When festials roll around, what happens is a lot of pushers tend to cut their shit right then and there for the festival so they can make more money. Its shitty, but it happens. It doesnt mean that the entire batch is cut, just whatever they werepushing. Now this doesnt always apply, sometimes its shitty molly, and sometimes the larger batch WAS cut, but a common trend is for dealers to cut their stuff in prep for a large festival or what not.

This is something you should remmeber if you choose to seek at an event.


----------



## fcukdubstep

A lil something I ran across. (I will try to get a better flick when possible)


*NSFW*:


----------



## fcukdubstep

Thanks. Its hard to tell, but, the crystal has great "cleavage". (Meaning when broken apart, it breaks in straight lines) Also, its not as brown as it looks. Still has the slightly numbing affect that the brown, licorice stuff had. Common trend with the numbing now? I dont know...


----------



## BlowinKush32

fcukdubstep said:


> Thanks. Its hard to tell, but, the crystal has great "cleavage". (Meaning when broken apart, it breaks in straight lines) Also, its not as brown as it looks. Still has the slightly numbing affect that the brown, licorice stuff had. Common trend with the numbing now? I dont know...



Never noticed the numbing until it started happening recently.   Take me back 2 years when it was nothing but White MDMA powder, the brown Canada shards, the purple/clear shards (purple moonrocks), and the brown sass (MDA) which occasionally came through back then, but was more rare.  I never noticed any of those that left any numbing, sure I would maybe be chewing my inner cheek off, but none of this recent stuff has the same bang or effects, which is why I love my L right now.


----------



## stonepie

BlowinKush32 said:


> Never noticed the numbing until it started happening recently.   Take me back 2 years when it was nothing but White MDMA powder, the brown Canada shards, the purple/clear shards (purple moonrocks), and the brown sass (MDA) which occasionally came through back then, but was more rare.  I never noticed any of those that left any numbing, sure I would maybe be chewing my inner cheek off, but none of this recent stuff has the same bang or effects, which is why I love my L right now.


couldnt agree more... alot of crappy mdma on the east coast right now.


----------



## fcukdubstep

stonepie said:


> couldnt agree more... alot of crappy mdma on the east coast right now.



Theres also good. Just harder to find.


----------



## dan k

I finally got ahold of some of the brown sugar. It was sold to me as mda but I'm pretty sure its mdma, I snorted a quarter of a tenth annd felt pretty damn good for an hour or so, but I didn't try enough to know for sure yet. Ill post a picture when I can


----------



## fcukdubstep

dan k said:


> I finally got ahold of some of the brown sugar. It was sold to me as mda but I'm pretty sure its mdma, I snorted a quarter of a tenth annd felt pretty damn good for an hour or so, but I didn't try enough to know for sure yet. Ill post a picture when I can



Did you obtain the numbness that is spoken of? haha


----------



## dan k

fcukdubstep said:


> Did you obtain the numbness that is spoken of? haha



No numbness at all I even put some on my tounge to check.
I railed a point shortly after I posted that and it kind of feels like a mix of mdma and mda.
I feel very euphoric colors are very vivid and bright but I don't see any distortions other than that. Maybe a few eye giggles here and there
My mind has been racing from thought to tthough yet I feel very calm. I feel slightly emotiona too.
I think I'm gonna smoke then  draw with highliters with my black light on. Ill let you guys know how long it lasts


----------



## nachtmahr

Those of you in the LA area...do you know if there are supply issue with good Molly after the major massive in Vegas?
About 2 weeks ago, a new connect got me some molly capsules claimed to be good stuff which turned out to be Pipe(personally consumed). They were cut out to be way too powderly and not enough crystals which had my suspicion at first but I didn't own a test kit.

couple months ago, the old usual connect was able to get me some really dank stuff that seems to be the brown sugar and moonrock you guys are referring to. But I haven't been able to get ahold of him so i had to switch to this new one.

is it just a bad connect or is supply low these days?


----------



## Audi0

Gonna pick up a capsule or two tonight of some light brown molly.  Guess its pretty good, my buddy took half of one about an hour ago and hes rolling face lol


----------



## northskyfla

Picked up a few here in South Florida last week. Consumed this weekend, medium strength, some shards but mostly cut. Hope we get some fire here in South FL soon.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Seen a capsule in socal of very light tan crystalline material.  Color was almost a light yellow, and definitely crystalline. Tastes bitter, the right kind of bitter (and I swear that little bit did make me happy for the next several hours), haven't sampled a decent dose yet.


----------



## Unbreakable

I am willing to bet that all; most all those 
"Brown Sugar, Moon rocks, Tan Crystals" isn't 
Molly what so ever, It is an analogue of Molly

http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2110/anonnn.jpg


----------



## BlowinKush32

No way, there is def some nice canadian brown shards going around.  The moonrock on the East coast at least in my experience is starting to disappear.  I am hoping something nice takes it's place.  The RC mimicks are pretty obvious and you can spot them out and if you eat most def tell there's a difference.  The Brown sugar though is legit trash, but it's also the nickname people call the brown shard.  The tan crystal some is nice if you find that, I've had great experiences with tan crystal a year back.  All I Can say is get a testing kit because the scene is grimey right now.


----------



## mthightoker

does this look like some canadian molly to you guys? i took one about a month ago and had a great time, except i threw up near the peak. is it a bad idea to open the capsule to examine it?

also, what would be the approximate weight of molly to stuff the capsule full? there is little room for the crystals to move around 

*NSFW*:


----------



## northskyfla

Just open over a piece of paper should catch anything that falls.


----------



## fcukdubstep

That looks about right. Some yellow stuff floating around NE currently as well


----------



## Bomboclat

1.) No way to tell if its "canadian molly" based off of looking at it. Know your sources.

2.) Open up the cap and weigh it out. Often times dealers will rip you off by counting the weight of the capsul as well as the molly and call that the dosage. That usually means youll get like 100mg (or whatever it really is) capsule weight and 50mg MDMA and they'll call it "150mg molly".


----------



## Bomboclat

Important info on the brown batch of "molly" floating around the north east. 
*this is sep. to the "sally" MDA from NorCal being passed around at the same time*

Here are the GC/MS results of the NE brown batch




> Main substances: 5-meo-dipt + lidocaine
> Second most abundant substance: Procaine
> Small quantities: Synth subproducts from MDA and MDMA as a badly done synth or unfinished synth had been carried out



First time ive seen foxy being passed off as MDMA! The lidocaine explains the numbing in it as well.
Im actually going to try to find this stuff, I rather enjoy foxy


----------



## six70

Got a hold of this wonderful stuff two weeks ago


*NSFW*:


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

^I got some stuff that looked similar from a friend that lives in Cali that I met at a fest a week or two ago. Looks very similar, and its pretty good stuff from my experience. I rolled from around 75 mg. I used a light dose as I had eaten 3 hits of liquid and 2 gel tabs a couple hours before I ate the molly. I had a good experience and it'd been a while since I'd eaten good molly.


----------



## BlowinKush32

Bombo that sure explains a lot.  How people were feeling something, but not quite rolling along with the numbness.  I have never eaten 5-meo-Dipt on it's own can you explain if the experience is similar or how it differs from true MDMA.


----------



## stonepie

Bomboclat said:


> Important info on the brown batch of "molly" floating around the north east.
> *this is sep. to the "sally" MDA from NorCal being passed around at the same time*
> 
> Here are the GC/MS results of the NE brown batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time ive seen foxy being passed off as MDMA! The lidocaine explains the numbing in it as well.
> Im actually going to try to find this stuff, I rather enjoy foxy


this sounds alot like what ive had recently in the NE...


----------



## fcukdubstep

Bomboclat said:


> Important info on the brown batch of "molly" floating around the north east.
> *this is sep. to the "sally" MDA from NorCal being passed around at the same time*
> 
> Here are the GC/MS results of the NE brown batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time ive seen foxy being passed off as MDMA! The lidocaine explains the numbing in it as well.
> Im actually going to try to find this stuff, I rather enjoy foxy



My experience with foxy is nothing at all. Could you explain it a little more? 

(My friends and I have been debating what the mystery substance was for a month now and it feels good to have a semi-positive lead on it. I can tell you this, foxy was not any of the guesses)


----------



## Fyasko.

just picked up some molly, and it tastes like stevia (the natural sweetener) 
this pisssses me off, couldnt find good pills, so ive been hunting for molly, and i get this 

is it possible theres mdma in there and im not tasting it? D:


----------



## northskyfla

Strange, never heard of it being sweet.


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

I saw some brown "molly" the other night. It tasted really bad, and looked like there were 5 different color crystals in it. My friend who ate some said it was making him trip out. Not like lsd, but when he would stare at shit, it would start to sway around and melt. That kinda of sounds like a mix of Foxy and MDA to me.


----------



## BlowinKush32

LucyLovesMolly said:


> I saw some brown "molly" the other night. It tasted really bad, and looked like there were 5 different color crystals in it. My friend who ate some said it was making him trip out. Not like lsd, but when he would stare at shit, it would start to sway around and melt. That kinda of sounds like a mix of Foxy and MDA to me.



That sounds nasty I'd stay away from that if you don't have a test kit.  ughhhhh someone flood the east coast with some fire it has been patiently waiting, enough with the greedy assholes passing along copy cats, bad pills, RC or diff substances that mimic the effects, or really low quality stepped on stuff.  We want the real deal!


----------



## CrookieMonster

Bomboclat said:


> Lots more of the beige canadian crystal is around now
> I will be testing it out with both reagant test kits and human testing within the coming weeks, however word is that it is of the same purity/strength of the beige crystals that were being seen last year coming from BC *before* the bad batch of beige powder.
> .


i know this is the USA thread but does the beige product you are talking about resemble this? because i was told that this was sourced from europe.

NSFW:
http://www.rehost.org/images/1312122318.jpg
http://www.rehost.org/images/1312122319.jpg
http://www.rehost.org/images/1312122320.jpg
http://www.rehost.org/images/1312122321.jpg


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

^^^^
Now that looks like the amsterdam shards I was seeing a few months ago and last fall.
It was really nice molly, had a beautiful floating feeling to it.


----------



## fcukdubstep

Theres stuff of that quality floating around NE right now. A little pricier than what were used to, but, pretty potent. 

Also, I had a friend go to a fest over the weekend and he told me of a tent called "the Bunk Police". I guess they test product for you and let you know whats in it/quality/etc. Anyone else encounter them?


----------



## FiveBucksFool

CrookieMonster said:


> i know this is the USA thread but does the beige product you are talking about resemble this? because i was told that this was sourced from europe.
> please PM me to discuss this because it is rather late and i might forget that i even made this post.
> 
> NSFW:
> http://www.rehost.org/images/1312122318.jpg
> http://www.rehost.org/images/1312122319.jpg
> http://www.rehost.org/images/1312122320.jpg
> http://www.rehost.org/images/1312122321.jpg



Looks like the same shit that I got from Europe a few years back, minus the powder. When it was obtained, it had the consistency of those larger crystal rocks. Supremely nice stuff...extremely potent; would floor you for an hour or two, and then keep you going wonderfully for an entire night.


----------



## northskyfla

South FL, just picked up some caps. White powder mostly, some shards. Not so sure about the purity of these. Havent have the greatest luck here in South FL, hope these are ok.


----------



## Keaton

Test 'em before you take them.


----------



## northskyfla

Just did, think they might be metholyne.


----------



## Keaton

Nothing wrong with Methylone. It's unfortunate that it was sold to you as MDMA, but there's still a potential for a good time with it.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

^Truth, ive had a few occasions where we got some methylone (knowing it was) and had an absolute blast.


----------



## northskyfla

Well I guess I will be finding out then huh?


----------



## AiryFairy

*Sorry, we cannot help you with price


----------



## Keaton

northskyfla said:


> Well I guess I will be finding out then huh?



What makes you think it's methylone?
With the Marquis reagent, bk-MDMA turns yellow. Is that what happened?


----------



## oneswtwld

apparently, Big Boi had some good shit


----------



## evoateu

Hey NorthSKYFLA, I had some Pink caps, that were sold as MDMA to me, but I also tested them a few days ago, the Marquis test went straight to Yellow.. We still took them, and had a pretty decent time. I guess they were Methlyone. They were in the Sunrise/Davie area.. Caps smelled like bubble gum


----------



## northskyfla

Yes I had the same results. And we are pretty close. I had a good time but as usual Im still on the hunt for the real thing.


----------



## escape20

Just picked up some light brown molly (also known as "sass"). Got it from a friend that I trust so hopefully this turns out to be some good stuff.


----------



## Beings

Just got some brown/yellowish "molly". Came home, looked at it closer, stuff is oily and waxy, almost like earwax. Tested it with Marquis, no reaction in 20 seconds. Texted friends, told them not to take this shit.  They dicided to still take it. Said it was mild, but good.  

Anyone seen anything like this? Stuff is literally like ear wax, really disgusting. I tried drying it under a lamp, no go, remains the same nasty waxy shit.


----------



## Bomboclat

Thanks for the report, sorry to hear you got skimped though, thats never fun. Could you update us with a little bit more such as your (general) location, so those in your area know what to be on the look out for?

Cheers!


----------



## northskyfla

Seems like atm South Florida is flooded with methlyone right now. Ive had multiple people I know come into contact with it. Please test everything.


----------



## Beings

No problem Bomboclat,  got them in Toronto Canada.  

Posted it here rather than the Canada thread, as figure it would have more views, any maybe someone somewhere ran into a similar stuff.


----------



## AiryFairy

Anyone know if the molly floating around NYC is any good? I plan on getting some soon but I'm not sure if I should.
A friend told me a lot of molly is being cut up to the point where it's only a 40 min roll. But another friend who's 
dealer I'm buying from told me it felt like regular molly and it lasted 6 hours.. I don't have a test kit. Should I go for it? 
I'm taking it at a fest and my friend is trying it for the first time so I don't wanna get scammed!


----------



## Bill

escape20 said:


> Just picked up some light brown molly (also known as "sass"). Got it from a friend that I trust so hopefully this turns out to be some good stuff.



IME, MDA is usually referred to as sass
I've been out of the loop for a while though so maybe shits changed

Haven't been able to find a line on any Molly for about a year or so unless I hit the festivals, but unfortunately wasn't able to this summer.


----------



## Audi0

I just picked up a capsule of the "Molly" thats around me.  Only in quotes bc i Haven't taken it yet so im not sure what it is.  Will post results later


----------



## Number Love

There is good molly, I just find that it is being fucking cut to hell, most of the time. 


There is LOTS of very pure molly to be found, I promise.


----------



## Audi0

Well took that cap last night and had an "ok" time.  I would definitely say it was molly because it had that gut-wrenching taste that we know and love lol.  Seemed kind of weak though, I weighed the amount of powder in the cap to be .13gram, so imo should have rolled way harder.


----------



## CFilter

55 POUNDS of fake Molly seized in NY:

http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/sto...wners-among-those/31zVZCT2cE-WsoD6EjppoQ.cspx



> All of the suspects have been indicted by a federal grand jury and charged with, among other things, conspiring to possess with the intent to distribute and distributing *4-Methylmethcathinone (4-MMC)* and *4-Methyl-N-Ethylcathinone (4-MEC)*, often referred to as "Molly."


----------



## Shpongledd

CFilter said:


> 55 POUNDS of fake Molly seized in NY:
> 
> http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/sto...wners-among-those/31zVZCT2cE-WsoD6EjppoQ.cspx


 
Fucking media.  Fake Molly =/= Molly... Why the fuck are they calling it 'Molly' the whole time...

And I'm happy these fuck faces got arrested... Mephedrone and an analog of it and I bet they sold it as MDMA.


----------



## Audi0

omfg  im so close to syracuse i think thats what i got instead of molly lol


----------



## AiryFairy

@audi0 You never know until you actually take the cap...
It's sad that people really got conned by these fake molly batches. 8)


----------



## lilczey

heard palm beach n a lil south is filled wit it....


----------



## AiryFairy

Weak how? Cause we might end up getting the same batch. lol.
How long did it last? Did you get eye wiggles? Empathy? Music? Touch?


----------



## Audi0

Was that at me?
I pretty much just felt happy, kinda dazed off here and there, but I didn't appreciate music any more than normal and soft stuff didn't get me hard


----------



## AiryFairy

That doesn't sound like MDMA to me.


----------



## BlowinKush32

@ airy Lots of good and lots of shit...There is a lot of cut stuff and there is a lot of RC being passed off to unsuspecting people.  Alas there is good molls especially a lotta moonrock and white powder currently around NYC especially.


----------



## AiryFairy

That's a relief.  I hope I get some good quality MDMA then.
I've never had molly before, is it exactly like ecstasy tablets?
I'm taking them at an event, will it enable me to dance for hours on end the way pills do?


----------



## BlowinKush32

AiryFairy said:


> That's a relief.  I hope I get some good quality MDMA then.
> I've never had molly before, is it exactly like ecstasy tablets?
> I'm taking them at an event, will it enable me to dance for hours on end the way pills do?


Molly is slang for MDMA and it has the same active ingredient (MDMA) as ecstasy tablets.  It should have the same effect, but that is dependent on the quality, dose, and environment you are in.  I always hear people complaining about that though that the Molly is a lot more mellow of a roll then pressed pills even though that shouldn't be the case.  Take a little caffeine with your dose if you want to get that extra amped effect.  Everyone is different and it's hard to tell with such an inconsistent product, but good luck and have a great time dancing your face off


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

If you can get good molly, that is a better idea than pressed pills. Nowadays, from my understanding, most rolls contain all sorts of chemicals and rarely actually contain MDMA. If you check out pillreports.org, you'll see many Piperazine pills. Caffeine in small amounts will definitely help you stay moving while on MDMA but not too much because too much can be a bit nauseating. I've never taken a roll though I've seen a few and I prefer high quality MDMA as with MDMA, I can always sleep at the end of the night and wake up with an afterglow. The same cannot be said about a speedy/dirty roll. Not all rolls are dirty but more often than not, they are.


----------



## Devourer

Be careful also as just because someone claims it's MDMA it doesn't mean it is, learn what MDMA looks and smells like if you can.

People sell "alternative" compounds as molly just as they sell it in pressed tablets.
Unless you don't care whether it's a piperazine, cathinone, or perhaps even something completely different, then I suggest taking the time to find out what REAL MDMA looks like.


I still havn't seen MDMA with my own eyes, literally everytime someone down here has "molly" It is not MDMA but instead an RC, typically reaking of cathinone.


----------



## AiryFairy

I found a new connect he says his pure molly lasts 6-8 hours. I haven't bought it yet.
I know what MDMA tastes like, but what does it smell like?


----------



## BlowinKush32

AiryFairy said:


> I found a new connect he says his pure molly lasts 6-8 hours. I haven't bought it yet.
> I know what MDMA tastes like, but what does it smell like?



I've had batches that smelt like licorice, sassy (root beeresque (hard to explain the smell, but maybe you know), some have smelt like vitamins, some smelt chemically, it also depends how they were stored and what it was near that could have clung to the bag or what not.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Devourer said:


> Be careful also as just because someone claims it's MDMA it doesn't mean it is, learn what MDMA looks and smells like if you can.
> 
> People sell "alternative" compounds as molly just as they sell it in pressed tablets.
> Unless you don't care whether it's a piperazine, cathinone, or perhaps even something completely different, then I suggest taking the time to find out what REAL MDMA looks like.
> 
> 
> I still havn't seen MDMA with my own eyes, literally everytime someone down here has "molly" It is not MDMA but instead an RC, typically reaking of cathinone.




Best thing ive ever done is get a test kit and test it right in front of them. Then they have nothing to say when it comes up false for MDMA.


----------



## Johnny blue

AiryFairy said:


> I found a new connect he says his pure molly lasts 6-8 hours. I haven't bought it yet.
> I know what MDMA tastes like, but what does it smell like?



Test it man. Much better than going by smell.


----------



## AiryFairy

That's the thing. I can't get one with no card to order it. 
Thanks for the help guys! I'm gonna try my best to look for all the signs of real molly.
If it looks like sugar and smells like nothing I won't get it.


----------



## Johnny blue

You can get the cards that you put money on and use that to order shit online. They sell em for Visa, Master Card and whatever other popular ones even at convenience stores or pharmacies.


----------



## evoateu

anyone know of any good pills (not molly) going around right now in south florida (Ft. Lauderale area).. I had some pink caps (that smelled like bubble gum) that were Methlyone.


----------



## brutus

I couldn't find any pills here if I tried, but molly is pretty much as common as marijuana here.


----------



## fcukdubstep

Some FIRE moon rocks at a fest I went to over the weekend in upstate New York. So clear, the shards could be used as a magnifying glass. Great roll. Sadly, there wasnt quantity to be acquired.


----------



## pink_velvet

ROCK N' ROLL SEATTLE!!!!!


*NSFW*:


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Holy fucking shit!!!!!!!


----------



## freehugs

pink_velvet said:


> ROCK N' ROLL SEATTLE!!!!!
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



*NSFW*: 







Good choice on the medicated chapstick


----------



## Tommyboy

Just a reminder to NSFW any drug images.  I know the icon is no longer there, but you can manually put in the code.
{NSFW}Insert image{/NSFW} but instead of using { }, use [ ]


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

JESUS CHRIST

5 FUCKING OZ ROCK
THATS LIKE
MULTIPLE LIFETIME SUPPLIES RIGHT THERE
fuck.


----------



## Shpongledd

LSDMDMA&AMP said:


> JESUS CHRIST
> 
> 5 FUCKING OZ ROCK
> THATS LIKE
> MULTIPLE LIFETIME SUPPLIES RIGHT THERE
> fuck.


 
if by multiple life time supplies you mean enough for a colony of etards... then yes


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Want


----------



## Keaton

pink_velvet said:


> ROCK N' ROLL SEATTLE!!!!!
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


 


rollinlikeabigshot said:


> Holy fucking shit!!!!!!!


My thoughts exactly
What a beauty you've got there man.


----------



## snafu

I've once seen an MDA chunk about half that size.


----------



## Number Love

pink_velvet said:


> ROCK N' ROLL SEATTLE!!!!!
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



oh my fucking god.

Dude, I've thought about it, and I think we should be friends.


----------



## Folley

pink_velvet said:


> ROCK N' ROLL SEATTLE!!!!!
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



OH MY GOD THAT IS IN MY STATE.

Please dear god be at the rave tomorrow lol


----------



## chi town mints

Funny part is you prob got that for a steal too...you...lucky...basterd!!!!


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Thats beautiful man, simply stunning. My friends jaw dropped. 

And like what devourer said, mdma can be cut and its definitely possible. It tastes just awful, like many chemicals so be prepared for that. It definitely has a smell reminiscent of root beer which is due to its precursor being safrole which also happens to be necessary to make homemade root beer.


----------



## northskyfla

South Florida is just flooded with those fake pink caps. I think most of us are looking for anything different.


----------



## Vader

That MDMA looks fucking disgusting.


----------



## Bomboclat

freehugs said:


> [/NSFW]
> 
> Good choice on the medicated chapstick




Lol


----------



## AiryFairy

I think I just got some up here in New York area. They were somewhat pinkish, more pink than off white.
No roll, it sort of feels like a placebo feeling but my friend's pupils were dilated. I think it might be some sort of RC.
Either way, avoid these fake mollies floating around!


----------



## versatile

Just got these yesterday in Brooklyn, NY
Tested straight to black with marquis

*NSFW*:


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

^ Looks like some pretty brown sugarish looking stuff  Very nice. I had some similar looking stuff a few months ago and 80 mg allowed me to roll pretty hard, esp. considering it was only 80mg.


----------



## dralexpatterson

Shaker218 said:


> i havent done molly b4 but have rolled plenty.Although not recently.i am getting some molly and would like some input on how much is a normal dose?i weigh 165 and im bout 5'11".


weigh out 1.5 mgs per kilo and shove it in a skin and put it down your neck


----------



## versatile

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> ^ Looks like some pretty brown sugarish looking stuff  Very nice. I had some similar looking stuff a few months ago and 80 mg allowed me to roll pretty hard, esp. considering it was only 80mg.



Yeah i haven't rolled in about 3 months so this will be exciting. I'm going to be taking these tomorrow so i will report back on how they actually are. Planning on starting with about 120mg


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

^ I would've liked to have eaten that much, my method of ingestion wasn't the best as I was at a fest and didn't have any mg scales. I basically weighed what I had left when I got to a friends a few days later and subtracted that from what I was told the starting amount was.


----------



## futuredracula

Had good molly and sass (both very clean and very good) that supposedly came all the way up to Michigan from Georgia. This last weekend I saw pressed pills with "cat heads" or something on them going around that seemed decent, took them with my private stash of molly so kinda hard to tell. After we picked up a couple of these cat rolls another group came by our campsite offering "RASTA ROLLS" which were the same rolls only they had a couple jars worth of them in red yellow and green that they were showing off, cracked me the fuck up


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Good molly and some decent sass in wisco. Took the sass friday night, had an alright time. Nice comfy feeling and some bitchin trails and breathing things. Got some molly the next night and we decided what the hell, took about 160mg and let me tell you. I WAS FACED! Riding along in the car with a friend and out of no where i start coming up in a hurry. Immediate sweatyness, music sounded amazing (even on a shitty 90's corsica sound system) and just an overall lovey feeling. I had thought i was losing the magic until i got a hold of this shit. Try to get some if you can :D

Roll on peeps


----------



## INDK

Last year I saw lots of molly in the Virginia Beach/ NOrfolk area that would range from fine white powder to yellow grainy sand looking stuff. this year unfortunately their has been a shit load a methylone going around and being sold as molly.  Some I was told was even cut with a small amount of 2c-i to make it more psychedelic, or so says the source.  I did come across some MDA though that was amazing.  Straight up brownish yellow shards that would melt on your tongue.  Unfortunately I moved to the DC area and have to find new connects, but maybe that's a good thing.  I don't recommend this at all and your a dumb ass if you try it, but surprisingly IV methylone is very enjoyable.  It's like a bell ringer of coke without the paranoia.  But then you wanna keep shooting it also like with coke. SO don't do it unless you have a death wish. Don't be a pin cushion have common sense


----------



## INDK

Have seen some cut out blue heart pills in norfolk over the summer.  Pill reports say 2 part mdma to 1 part bzp.  I had to eat three for the that all too familiar feeling, but not worth the amount of bzp you gotta take with it


----------



## TripTastik

*Michigan*

I had some white sand looking molly recently, can't say it was the best but definitely not bad, claimed to have been stepped on twice.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

^ There is some white sand looking stuff in my area. I was told it wasn't cut with anything active but it definitely cut with something inactive as the roll isn't the same as the purest MDMA I've ever taken at a similar dose. I usually compare all mdma I get to the best stuff I took and while its decent and not the weakest I've had, I have picky taste when it comes to MDMA.


----------



## PepperSocks

versatile said:


> Just got these yesterday in Brooklyn, NY
> Tested straight to black with marquis
> 
> *NSFW*:



Nice, IME most black market MDMA looks like this.  Take note anyone wary of buying a sub'd cathinone.

Sand isn't a bad description I'd say.  Also look for big rock crystals in the mix, that's good stuff.


----------



## cadthorn

sommerville, ma. clean, clear moonrock.  at most stepped on once.


----------



## Infirno112

Stupid potent golden brown chunks in The Glove. Turns to offwhite/tan-ish powder. Strong aniseed/liquorice scent. 125-150mg is more than enough from friends and I's experiences %)


----------



## Folley

I know theres good pure molly here but I cant get my hands on it. Oh well Ill get this shit eventually


----------



## Delsyd

Infirno112 said:


> Stupid potent golden brown chunks in The Glove. Turns to offwhite/tan-ish powder. Strong aniseed/liquorice scent. 125-150mg is more than enough from friends and I's experiences %)


sOUNDS Like the european stuff i had.


----------



## AcidGrad

I have about 400mg as a white powder with me here, more where that came from. I got this stuff through Jacksonville, Fl. The first time I tried to roll with this batch, it was with an estimated 200mg to 400mg (it was in capsules then, but I believe it's the same supplier) and I was on SSRIs (dumb, I know), and it didn't do anything at all, so I'm pretty sure it's pure. I tried again weaned off SSRIs a bit and my friend rolled without anything else in her system -- It hit hard. Better colors, textures, melty feeling. The comedown for her was stereotypically harsh for a couple days.


----------



## Tommyboy

AcidGrad said:


> I have about 400mg as a white powder with me here, more where that came from. I got this stuff through Jacksonville, Fl. The first time I tried to roll with this batch, it was with an estimated 200mg to 400mg (it was in capsules then, but I believe it's the same supplier) and I was on SSRIs (dumb, I know), and it didn't do anything at all, so I'm pretty sure it's pure. I tried again weaned off SSRIs a bit and my friend rolled without anything else in her system -- It hit hard. Better colors, textures, melty feeling. The comedown for her was stereotypically harsh for a couple days.



Not to sound preachy, but you really ought to invest in a testing kit, especially when you are getting doses like that.  Doing 400mgs of the some other drug that is sold as molly (I'm not saying that what you got isn't molly, but it seems like more and more people are reporting troubles finding the real deal) could turn out really bad.  This thread talks about a lot of the stuff that is being sold as molly, and the incidence of it happening.  I suggest checking it out.

Obviously a scale that measures low doses on the microgram level is a huge plus, and in the interest of harm reduction, it really should be used so you know how much you are taking.


----------



## Giog

*hey!*



six70 said:


> Got a hold of this wonderful stuff two weeks ago
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


 
Tsk tsk tsk...why didn't you share any with me hu?


----------



## Infirno112

delsyd said:


> sounds like the european stuff i had.



 =d


----------



## beachsidefl321

Any comments and or observations would be very appreciated. This is supposedly very good quality.
Haven't been able to indulge yet.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Delsyd

get a test kit bro. There is no way to tell by a picture. 
Id be suspicicous of white powders being cathinones though.


----------



## beachsidefl321

Oh it's been tested. And consumed by a close friend. I'm just saying I haven't been able to yet. Was telling I was going to do 150mg to start and he was saying I should go lower? So we will see


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Great white shards rolling around WI right now about 200mg and i was fully fully faced (on quite the tolerence i might add)

Also some tanish sass going around, not the best but still worth the price.


----------



## BlowinKush32

beachsidefl321 said:


> Any comments and or observations would be very appreciated. This is supposedly very good quality.
> Haven't been able to indulge yet.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Got something almost very similar looking from CT and it was suppose to be excellent.  Found it to be pretty good not as mind blowing as it was made out to be def legit and dosed about 200mg to get a real nice roll going and thats with 6 months between use.  It was def legit, but who is to say you have the same product even though it looked very similar white, fluffy, bitter taste, and sparkly.


----------



## TripTastik

Michigan:

Got some really gorgeous molly, white/clear crystals, 90mg had me rollin well. This stuff is so pure you can make out the taste of safrole inside of the nasty nasty bitterness.

They're practically medical grade shards, get em while you can!!


----------



## 303Thizz

Denver- Methylone being sold as MDMA. Dark red with mecke, yellow with marquis, light blue fading to clear with Simon's. From what is usually a reliable source too. Oh well.


----------



## DJW

Not a whole lot flowing through my neck of the woods in NE Texas...but there rarely is anyway lol.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

beachsidefl321 said:


> Any comments and or observations would be very appreciated. This is supposedly very good quality.
> Haven't been able to indulge yet.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Identifying powders can't really be done but it looks similar to some pure I've recently seen. If it is the same, it is quite good. I talked to the friend who is closer to where this comes from and he told me the shards are broken down before distribution so the stuff is more compact. I was just curious cause the best molly I've had was shard though I know that shard isn't necessarily an indicator of quality, with this stuff it wasn't cut after being broken down.

Not sure if that helps, probably just a shot in the dark and we prob don't get the same stuff but it is possible.


----------



## Dmytry

BlowinKush32 said:


> Got something almost very similar looking from CT and it was suppose to be excellent.  Found it to be pretty good not as mind blowing as it was made out to be def legit and dosed about 200mg to get a real nice roll going and thats with 6 months between use.  It was def legit, but who is to say you have the same product even though it looked very similar white, fluffy, bitter taste, and sparkly.



methylone


----------



## HandsofFury98

had a question about different types of crystals..... 
ive seen completely clear shard like crystals that were a little longer in length just like tiny broken up glass and then also seen slightly darker almost yellowish/golden white rocks that would break down to white powder.....
the darker was much better in terms of dose size but both were claimed to be 'lab grade' and they were both very good but im wondering whats the difference anyone have any links to literature on this?


----------



## I Eat Pho

HandsofFury98 said:


> had a question about different types of crystals.....
> swim has seen completely clear shard like crystals that were a little longer in length just like tiny broken up glass and then also seen slightly darker almost yellowish/golden white rocks that would break down to white powder.....
> the darker was much better in terms of dose size but both were claimed to be 'lab grade' and they were both very good but im wondering whats the difference anyone have any links to literature on this?



Don't use swim here. It's not allowed and it's stupid.  Anyway, the shape or consistency of the crystal doesn't necessarily indicate better or worse quality.  I mean larger crystals or shards are usually hailed as being superior which is true to an extent because it is much harder to cut a crystal consistency than it is a powder consistency.  In my experience and with my somewhat limited chemistry knowlege I think the difference between the shards and rocks are as follows:

- Shards have been re-crystalized in order to a) purify the product more and b) get nice big crystals which are more pleasing to the eye and good for marketing
- If it's in rock form then it most likely hasn't been re-crystalized. The liquid solution containing the drug was evaporated leaving smaller crystals clumped together.  This would also explain why it has a tint or color to it... because it hasn't been re-crystalized to get rid of those last bits of impurities.  This is done because either the chemists were too lazy to re-crystalize or are purposely trying to market it this way)  

TBC, the non-re crystalized product is not necessarily inferior quality. Well, it is because it has slightly more impurities but i've the potency is pretty much the same.  I would definitely prefer clean white large crystals (who wouldn't) but i've had some awesome rolls on almost brown/amber colored rocks of molly.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## HandsofFury98

I Eat Pho said:


> Don't use swim here. It's not allowed and it's stupid.  Anyway, the shape or consistency of the crystal doesn't necessarily indicate better or worse quality.  I mean larger crystals or shards are usually hailed as being superior which is true to an extent because it is much harder to cut a crystal consistency than it is a powder consistency.  In my experience and with my somewhat limited chemistry knowlege I think the difference between the shards and rocks are as follows:
> 
> - Shards have been re-crystalized in order to a) purify the product more and b) get nice big crystals which are more pleasing to the eye and good for marketing
> - If it's in rock form then it most likely hasn't been re-crystalized. The liquid solution containing the drug was evaporated leaving smaller crystals clumped together.  This would also explain why it has a tint or color to it... because it hasn't been re-crystalized to get rid of those last bits of impurities.  This is done because either the chemists were too lazy to re-crystalize or are purposely trying to market it this way)
> 
> TBC, the non-re crystalized product is not necessarily inferior quality. Well, it is because it has slightly more impurities but i've the potency is pretty much the same.  I would definitely prefer clean white large crystals (who wouldn't) but i've had some awesome rolls on almost brown/amber colored rocks of molly.
> 
> Hope this helps.



This makes a lot more sense now thank you for clarifying, and my previous post was edited....

One thing i noticed though was that the crystals in shapes of rocks with a slightly amber/gold color to them were much more potent and gave a much better roll than the completely clear glass like crystals..... hmmmm


----------



## I Eat Pho

HandsofFury98 said:


> This makes a lot more sense now thank you for clarifying, and my previous post was edited....
> 
> One thing i noticed though was that the crystals in shapes of rocks with a slightly amber/gold color to them were much more potent and gave a much better roll than the completely clear glass like crystals..... hmmmm



Hmmm.. that could be a few different things though.  Technically, clear crystal shards SHOULD be the purest... but a lot of people are selling other drugs such as mephedrone and methylone as Molly or MDMA when in fact it is not because they look similar.  For awhile people in my area were selling mephedrone at MDMA.  It comes in white crystal shards just like pure molly but the feeling was shorter lived and not as potent. If you had pure mdma it would be the best roll of your life I'm sure.


----------



## Infirno112

I have some brownish shard (marble sized chunks) that is easily superior to some clear/white chunks I've also had recently. Color means less than you think.


----------



## jeebis

Upstate New York:

white powder being passed as molly, NOT mdma, but chances are Methylone (friend had some and said that's what it was. no solid answers without reagent though).

also some brown, yummy, canadian crystal around too. my cousin apparently did a reagent test and it was spot on, but i have not seen the exact results.


----------



## six70

pink_velvet said:


> ROCK N' ROLL SEATTLE!!!!!
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



HOLY FUCK. I coughed so hard a little shit came out of my ass. HOLY CFUCK THIS IS THE MOST EPIC PHOTO I HAVE EVER SEEN


----------



## rubydragon

Must be nice ...
Where do you meet people with something like that ffs.  Maybe I'll just take Chem.


----------



## versatile

Look what i came across, again in NYC

*NSFW*:


----------



## Dubstepthizzin801

Ok I need help identifying some Molly I got..

I did a Marquis test. Right away it started fizzin alot and turning a dark yellow. Like piss yellow and the fizzin didnt stop for like 10 seconds.. Any ideas?


----------



## Folley

Dubstepthizzin801 said:


> Ok I need help identifying some Molly I got..
> 
> I did a Marquis test. Right away it started fizzin alot and turning a dark yellow. Like piss yellow and the fizzin didnt stop for like 10 seconds.. Any ideas?




maybe methamphetamine?
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27710


----------



## Utahrd

^ doesn't sound like a methamphetamine reaction IMO, doesn't methamphetamine turn distinctly orange/orange-brown?  I've seen an orange reaction before, and the tabs tested were very speedy feeling.

The fizzing doesn't mean much, I've tested piperazine cutouts with Marquis before (yellow bart simpson) and there was a significant amount of frothing/fizzing.  I've heard the fizzing is just the base-salt, that baking soda will fizz. IDK about the dark yellow reaction, but usually it's Methylone, Mephedrone, or some kind of Methylone/Butylone combo, although other substances might yield the same yellow reaction, usually it's in the Cathinone class.   

On the subject of cut molly rocks/shards, from what I've seen on Edata, Methylsulphonylmethane (MSM) only accounts for 1/20 of a sample at most, IDK if that's by weight or what.  If you don't have a tolerance and you take 100mg of molly, you should be thoroughly floored, assuming it hasn't been stepped on much at all. I had some molly powder/sand that tested as good as I have seen to date on marquis, but I dropped 600mg of it, and that should have had me puking+ it should have been my all time best roll, and it wasn't.  I'd say test it, then try one dose out for size.  Anybody familiar with anything other than MSM that shards or rocks can be cut with?  You need a little chemical knowledge to cut a shard, whereas smashing up some caffeine into some molly powder can be done by any simpleton with two thumbs.  Your thoughts, people who know more than I do?  I'm really just running on the Edata results I have seen, no actual experience.

I've also heard that MDP2P alters the MDMA experience, MDP2P being the potential trace adulterant.


----------



## the toad

Just found this thread... nice


----------



## Keaton

versatile said:


> Look what i came across, again in NYC
> 
> *NSFW*:


That is beautiful.
Make sure you strip the metadata from pics like this though.


----------



## Vader

> Ok I need help identifying some Molly I got..
> 
> I did a Marquis test. Right away it started fizzin alot and turning a dark yellow. Like piss yellow and the fizzin didnt stop for like 10 seconds.. Any ideas?


Cathinones, probably. Sorry mate.


----------



## qweasdzxc

at least you guys are testing stuff instead of just eating it...but looks like the prevalence of MDMA is slowly diminishing.


----------



## applefritters

^maybe in some places but its only been getting more available for me over the past year or so... I havnt gotten anything other then mdma with inactive cuts and usually there isnt even very much of those.  Southern wisconsin has shard going around at the moment, which isnt too common most of the time unless youre getting it from out of state/shipped in, we also got the tan/brown canadian style which seems to be everywhere, I spend summers in upstate new york and have cousins in montana, I've run into this tan/brown stuff everywhere and its always very plentiful, looks similar to that 5oz boulder a few pages back


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

very similar, smells like rank ass tho.

The shards atm are pretty decent, it seems to take me a bit more "pure" to get to where in need to be mg wise compared to a mint.


----------



## qweasdzxc

Well hopefully some of the shards or blue sugar molly makes its way to MN....been a good few months since I had a good roll....but good to see MD still going strong


----------



## applefritters

rollinlikeabigshot said:


> very similar, smells like rank ass tho.
> 
> The shards atm are pretty decent, it seems to take me a bit more "pure" to get to where in need to be mg wise compared to a mint.



its funny you say that, a friend of mine and I were just having this same discussion a few days ago...  We both agreed the shard was the most potent form of mdma we had had in a long while but that for being "pure mdma" it wasnt all that much better then our usual mdma and wasnt noticably better then a few mints.  We had both rolled this last weekend on it, started by eating .15 each which got us high but definitly not maxing. whereas if I had eaten a mint and half Im pretty sure I woulda gotten more off it...


----------



## Audi0

bad news in upstate ny, kid's are outta control
http://www.wten.com/story/15960867/...-for-stolen-firearms-and-hallucinogenic-drugs


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

applefritters said:


> its funny you say that, a friend of mine and I were just having this same discussion a few days ago...  We both agreed the shard was the most potent form of mdma we had had in a long while but that for being "pure mdma" it wasnt all that much better then our usual mdma and wasnt noticably better then a few mints.  We had both rolled this last weekend on it, started by eating .15 each which got us high but definitly not maxing. whereas if I had eaten a mint and half Im pretty sure I woulda gotten more off it...



I totally agree with this, its far from "pure" but its still pretty legit, tho i would rather eat one mint than nom a bunch of the shard, tho it is nice to enjoy the nice mellow high that comes with the shards"


----------



## applefritters

^ya the batches of mints going around lately are nuts...  and that news article just gave me an awesome idea for the next time I roll with a big group of people, golf cart races while high on mdma sounds pretty fun


----------



## qweasdzxc

You guys are lucky to have the mints constantly flowing through Chicago...I'm always hoping they will make their way out to MN but never seem to get any luck...and apart from getting caught, those guys would have had a crazy time...


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

lol, thats because on the way to MN they always have to go back to chi to get more because wisco eats em all haha.


----------



## applefritters

^ha ya everybody loves them... picked up a 10 pack that came from outta town today, was straight up white powder with barely any chunks which usually makes me worried, test was good and nose test was WAY good...


----------



## qweasdzxc

I'm just gonna move to chicago or WI....


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

applefritters said:


> ^ha ya everybody loves them... picked up a 10 pack that came outta milwaukee today, was straight up white powder with barely any chunks which usually makes me worried, test was good and nose test was WAY good...




prly shouldnt use specific cities when you post about this kind of stuff IMO


----------



## Johnny blue

I think cities are fine. It's not like LE doesn't think it's already there but, of course use your own discretion.


----------



## qweasdzxc

it seems like there is never anything bad coming out of chi.....a massive road trip is much needed


----------



## RecklessWOT

qweasdzxc:  If you do go on a road trip to get drugs, that's your thing...  just make sure not to start trying to source here on BL, and please keep any specific details of said roadtrip to yourself...


----------



## qweasdzxc

^^^ yeah no problems mate...I'm just being jealous because my mates from chicago are always having a good time...


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

MI has some really nice Euro shards right now. They come in big ol rocks that most look grey. But once it's broken up, the shard seems to have a soft green tint to them. Get them while it's good.


----------



## the toad

My supplier is going to be dry till january... can't complain much tho its been a great summer... its a nice little break lol


----------



## yanker

I gave my boy 2 200mg capsules of brown crystal mdma and he just called me and said its the best roll hes ever had better than his first roll. Holla! ! Makes me excited to drop it in 3 weeks. It was tested at 82% pure! Which ain't bad at all considering the highest purity of molly can only b 85%. Long live the mdma! Its out there u just gota find it


----------



## Vader

> Which ain't bad at all considering the highest purity of molly can only b 85%


What? That makes no sense.


----------



## yanker

@vader. What u mean that makes no sense? Molly can only b pure to 85% any higher than that then its in liquid form. They add a salt crysteline to it or sumtin to make it solid. Do some research on it that's why you'll never see 100% pure molly anywhere! Mine was tested at 82% out of 85% direct from a lab.  That's what the paper states 82% out of 85% for that specific reason!! Don't feel bad I didn't know that either till recently. Now I have no idea what that means for pills. It probably means when a Dutch pill has 200 mg of mdma it technically has 230 mg of the mdma uses minus 15% if its pure which comes out to 200 mg. People that say they have 100% pure molly are either lying or don't know wtf they're talking bout!


----------



## stonepie

85%? i thought it was like 90-95 tops?


----------



## Vader

> @vader. What u mean that makes no sense? Molly can only b pure to 85% any higher than that then its in liquid form. They add a salt crysteline to it or sumtin to make it solid. Do some research on it that's why you'll never see 100% pure molly anywhere! Mine was tested at 82% out of 85% direct from a lab. That's what the paper states 82% out of 85% for that specific reason!! Don't feel bad I didn't know that either till recently. Now I have no idea what that means for pills. It probably means when a Dutch pill has 200 mg of mdma it technically has 230 mg of the mdma uses minus 15% if its pure which comes out to 200 mg. People that say they have 100% pure molly are either lying or don't know wtf they're talking bout!


It makes no sense because, by definition, the purest a substance can be is totally pure, i.e. 100%. I understand where you're coming from now, though- freebase MDMA has more MDMA molecules per gram than MDMA HCl (the commonly encountered salt).


----------



## yanker

@ vader umm u lost me I don't know all the technical terms for chemistry or ingredisnts but what I told u is basically all I know on that subject. I was told by a very reliable scource that the highest purity molly can b is 85% and this was tested 82 out of 85% in a lab for verification. Can't tell u how I know this without incriminating myself or the person who told me this but this is true to myself belief


----------



## Vader

OK. MDMA freebase is entirely composed of MDMA molecules. In order to form the salt (MDMA crytals, or molly as it is found on the street), you react that with an acid. So, in a way, you are right- it is impossible for molly to be entirely composed of MDMA molecules, because the acid (HCl) constitutes part of the mass. You can't really say that the MDMA isn't pure, though, if it only contains MDMA HCl. By that logic, most pharmaceuticals would not have the stated purity (usually above 99%). Thanks for sharing, though, that's very interesting, and makes sense. If that's how the analysis works, then it explains why the highest encountered purity of MDMA is about 85%, and why pills have such odd doses in.


----------



## the toad

yanker said:


> I gave my boy 2 200mg capsules of brown crystal mdma and he just called me and said its the best roll hes ever had better than his first roll. Holla! ! Makes me excited to drop it in 3 weeks. It was tested at 82% pure! Which ain't bad at all considering the highest purity of molly can only b 85%. Long live the mdma! Its out there u just gota find it



Dude I was making 80-100mg caps... and getting the same reviews... my personals were only 120-160mg... and that was rolling off your face

And as far as purity.... its only measured in HCl salt form so saying the amount of hydrochloride ions in the mix is an impurity is incorrect...  purity of 100% means there nothing except the hydrochloride salt of mdma...


----------



## yanker

Umm ok well then tell the chemist that then cause that's where my info came from direct from the scource not to mention the test results from a buyer. Idk what to tell u call a lab in Holland and ask em what the highest purity of molly can be in solid form and see what they say? I ain't arguing I could really give 2 shits. I know what I know u know what u  know.

Y would a chemist say it can only b 85%? Wouldn't he say 100% to make it sound better? He told me why it can't b 100% cause it would b liquid. Hey that's my story and that's what I'm sticking with. If I thought molly could b 100% pure I would've said I got 100% pure to make myself sound cooler.


----------



## the toad

aapples  and oranges.... as far as general chemistry is concerned your right I think (haven't done all tthe math to find out the atomic mass of the  HCl in proportion to the mdma so idk about the percentage but that sounds about right)... but, when were talking about purity as far as "active ingredient" to adulturant/contaminate ratios, mdma(HCl) is the "active ingredient" were looking for... so the product we are looking for is in fact mdma(HCl)... which "pure" product should be 98-100%


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Moon rocks just hit my area! I can't wait to eat some, I've only seen moon rocks twice before and only eaten them once. I might be eating some this weekend unless I can keep my anticipation on hold for the next big concert/festival I want to attend. The season is kinda over now though. Such a big decision when I'm going to have to prepare myself with a chisel to roll :D


----------



## the toad

I've yet  to run across moon rocks... they sound rad tho


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Most people on here say that shard isn't necessarily an indicator of purity but my understanding is that if moon rocks are cut-for this to happen they have to be broken down and re-crystalized-it has to be done by the chemist in that no street level dealer or even really above that would go through that process. Thats why shard is rarer than any other form of MDMA cause if they're going to cut it, they would just leave it in powder form. It just doesn't seem like something they'd want to go through the process of doing considering it takes equipment and some knowledge of chemistry.

Imo, if you're going through a trusted source and they have shard, it is 99% likely to be uncut and of great quality. I've seen loads and loads of MDMA but only twice have I seen shard yet I can't count how many times I've seen powdery stuff and 9 times out of 10, it was cut to some extent.


----------



## Unbreakable

meh all the moon rocks i ever ran into turn out to be a RC


----------



## qweasdzxc

What do "moon rocks" look like?  Are they just the bigger brownish chunks or???


----------



## Unbreakable

Brown sugar cane


----------



## qweasdzxc

^^^ Cheers mate...There are so many different terms that I get so confused sometimes.  Good find LSD/Logic... hope you enjoy...


----------



## Tommyboy

pink_velvet said:


> ROCK N' ROLL SEATTLE!!!!!
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


 


qweasdzxc said:


> What do "moon rocks" look like?  Are they just the bigger brownish chunks or???



Here is a picture of one from earlier in the thread.


----------



## qweasdzxc

Cheers mate...That looks like it would last me a good while...


----------



## Vader

Do you guys wash MDMA if you buy it and it looks like that?


----------



## the toad

I saw a different moonrock pic that wasn't brown at all... just opaque clear white crystal... I think it was in the old southland thread in the ecstasy discussion but I'm not gonna go try to find it on my phone...


----------



## ProjectAntares

The moonrock I've had has varied from light brown w/ a hue of pink almost to a medium brown, closer to rootbeer.

From my understanding, the less brown, the less MDA and more MDMA, however this could be wrong (my logic is based upon chemical cleansing during final processes as well as sass being brown in general). Sass also has a distinct anise smell (plenty of the plant in my back yard; makes good tea from the leaves).

I would LOVE to get ahold of more space candy. 50mg would get me rolling, and rather quickly. 200mg and I'd have little to no memory of the previous night, except for snapshots and a general "well that kicked ass" feeling. Few times I puked from coming up so hard, never had a bad hangover though.


----------



## Tommyboy

versatile said:


> Look what i came across, again in NYC
> 
> *NSFW*:


 


Chemically Insane said:


> I saw a different moonrock pic that wasn't brown at all... just opaque clear white crystal... I think it was in the old southland thread in the ecstasy discussion but I'm not gonna go try to find it on my phone...



Here.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

qweasdzxc said:


> ^^^ Cheers mate...There are so many different terms that I get so confused sometimes.  Good find LSD/Logic... hope you enjoy...



Thanks man!  I hope you have luck in your search as well. 

I had tried MDMA twice before I ever really rolled. Both were weak caps of molly, a single one each time. My third time was 100mg of moon rocks and I rolled incredibly hard with no comedown whatsover. I had an amazing afterglow. I'll be waiting a long time before I take any of the shards as I feel like I'd like to cut back to 2-4 times a year. I haven't abused but I feel like I want to guarentee every experience is as beautiful as the last.


----------



## qweasdzxc

Cheers...I last rolled in Sep and in July in Aus before that...I'm due for another big weekend.  My gf wants to try it also but trusts me getting her something good so that's why I'm thinking a road trip would be fun for new years.

I just want her first time to be as amazing as mine and I wanna have an epic night also...


----------



## jeebis

just an update from the 518:

medium-brown shards that have been mecke and marquis tested. If my phone didn't die I would post pictures of the results, so i'm sorry that this isn't too much help. However, from the recent edm events in the area, most people i've talked to have seen either this or an off white powder. 

atleast now you have SOME info to go off of, lol


----------



## georgewc2001

Update from NYC:

Molly sold to me as MDMA and was told tested clean on Marquis...I consumed a solid 200mg and felt next to nothing...maybe a little energized.  Unfortunately for my connect, i got my test kits today and the shit failed the Marquis...showed as Methylone or the like.  It's a white (maybe slightly off white) semi crystally powder that does taste like MDMA.  I'll be seeing my connect this week...apparently there are still some stand up guys in this world...who woulda thought?


----------



## applefritters

Vader said:


> Do you guys wash MDMA if you buy it and it looks like that?



I know some people who are really into getting the purist product they can make and they will almost always wash everything unless its that opaque style shard with NO color, they would wash the brown stuff for sure.  I personally don't wash it if it looks like that brown boulder because its already so good I don't even want to mess around with making it a tiny bit better.  Also if I want clean opaque crystals with no color I just have to pay a little more to my guy, if it wasnt that easy for me I would probably wash it more often.


----------



## the toad

How does one go about washing molly? And what adulturants will it remove?


----------



## Vader

^I doubt it's adulterants, just contaminants left over from the synth (you wouldn't cut with something brown, would you?). You just put your MDMA in a filter paper, and then pour acetone over it, it should get rid of that nasty discolouration.


----------



## the toad

Oh ok... basicly just repeating the last step the chemist would do when they made it... I thought they meant to remove adulturants... I recall reading something recently about "washing" caffiene from pills... I was sorta wondering what other contaminants could be removed... I'm proficient in lab technique and can follow recipes without trouble but I am not a chemist and don't fuck around with things unless I have proper instruction on what to do and how to do it...

Ill probly never do any of it anyways because I get my molly from an excellent source and its always amazingly awesome and you only need to take 80-120mg and your off your face... I still test every new batch but its always the same... I've had the brown sugar molly too and its also very good but the clear crystal is the best...


----------



## Vader

> Oh ok... basicly just repeating the last step the chemist would do when they made it.


The last step that the chemist _should_ have done when they made it, but evidently did not.


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

More clear/ light grey moon rocks in MI. This shit has been laying people out, I wouldn't suggest anyone to double this. Everyone I've talked to who dropped more than 150mg at once, were straight stuck in euphoria, no dancing or running around, just love.


----------



## the toad

^ yea that means its pretty damn good... there's been abunch of crap going around my area... some is cut and tweaked up molly, some is methylone... some is just crap or non active.... people are taking 300mg and saying hey this stuff pretty good I'm rollin a lil for sure... 

I get mine from an entirely different area and some ppl got hold of a lil and said they took a "normal dose, just like a .3" and were on their ass for 4 hours... they said they think there's heroin in it cuz they were floored... haha

I told them 100mg was plenty and they triple dropped like idiots...

They loved it tho... said they've never felt anything so awesome....

Its kinda funny to me that there's people who have been "rolling for years" and then you give them pure mdma and they have never had it before lol


----------



## qweasdzxc

It feels like MDMA in mol and pills are the most adulterated/tainted drug of all.  Without a test kit there is no way of telling what is in the pill you have...even if many of the same pills on PR are tested to be MDxx.  This was shown when the poke went from one of the best presses in Cali to becoming a methylone bunks.  

Its quite sad that pressers and copycats would do something so disgusting to such an amazing drug.  That feeling when good MD kicks in is so amazing...yet some people would ruin that just for making a few quick bucks...


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

In my area, people are happy with a generic "up" feeling. Nobody understands pure MDMA is supposed to be relaxing and mellow to a degree.


----------



## RaveOne

Ok i gota ask, why do you americans take "sass" why would you waste it? why not make mdma/mda out of it? plus im fairly sure sassafras is classed as a carcinogen?

BTW Im in aus we just went through a major mdma drought but im happy to report we are flooded again with clean as sweet sweet MDMA in both crystals and pills.


----------



## the toad

RaveOne said:


> Ok i gota ask, why do you americans take "sass" why would you waste it? why not make mdma/mda out of it? plus im fairly sure sassafras is classed as a carcinogen?
> 
> BTW Im in aus we just went through a major mdma drought but im happy to report we are flooded again with clean as sweet sweet MDMA in both crystals and pills.



I've been hearing "sass" lately too but only from low level dealers... so I asked a  couple of them wtf is this sass made of... they said its "mda that hasn't been converted to mdma"

So obviously they have no cluewhat they're talking about but i asked one to get me a lil... I tested it and it was just methylone...

I'm pretty sure its a term akin to "stack"... a useless term to try and make people think bunk shit isn't...


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

A few people refer to MDA as "sass". That started a whole new wave of shit being called "sass". 

Most of the time now when I see something called sass, it is usually a brown sticky substance that pretty much melts. It pretty much cost the same as good shard. But it's "natural" and you have to eat a half gram to get a good roll but it's way safer than MDMA. 

That's some of the shit that goes around. And people still buy it, idk what they are thinking.


----------



## ParalyticSHOCK

I wish my cell phone took better pictures.


*NSFW*: 



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/picbr.jpg





*NSFW*: 



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/pic2uh.jpg/




For some reason I can't seem to figure out how to get the image to show >_>;


----------



## the toad

You gotta put [IMG) the link [/IMG)

Only use ] instead of )

I use photobucket and it gives me the option to "copy" they IMG version of the link as well as the basic url and also html style too... perhaps your just copy and pasting the wrong one and you don't have to type that into it...


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I had some "sass" that I procured at a music festival but gave it to my neighbors at said festival before I left. It looked like small dark brown "rocks" in each capsule. I would say it looked good but since I didn't take any, I cannot claim its legitimacy. I wish I had kept one though, I haven't seen MDA since and I've never tried it but interest in it has increased recently.


----------



## LimitedWRX11

Not sure if this is the right place to post this.. but in my Area *North America (east coast) top part.. I just learned about Redish G's up Hoes down. I found "red" ones on PR about a month or two ago but i feel it could be a different batch, I havent actually seen them yet but he said redish G ( not sure if its a . or not).. i was just wondering if anyone has ran into these lately. I have a test kit and i will be updating either Tues or Wednesday. If anyone knows already id love to hear it. Thanks! =)   Took a break for 2 1/2 years and well, nothing is like it used to be =/. Looks like Chitown or Cali.

Glad to say i purchased Mecke, Marquis, and Simons so I will have a good test. I lost the color chart is there a link anywhere do you guys/ gals know?


----------



## the toad

LucyLovesMolly said:


> A few people refer to MDA as "sass". That started a whole new wave of shit being called "sass".
> 
> Most of the time now when I see something called sass, it is usually a brown sticky substance that pretty much melts. It pretty much cost the same as good shard. But it's "natural" and you have to eat a half gram to get a good roll but it's way safer than MDMA.
> 
> That's some of the shit that goes around. And people still buy it, idk what they are thinking.



How do you figure an unknown substance is safer than mdma... especially if people automaticly assume they should eat a half gram of said mystery substance...


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

^^^It makes no sense at all. That's how uneducated lots of people are in EDM community. Now that dubstep has blown up you see all these young kids who take whatever is put in front of them. It's a bad situation all around.


----------



## the toad

Apologies... I didn't realize your sarcasm :D


----------



## Utahrd

The Bunk Police MDMA identification guide, with photos (and pretty real/down to earth)  http://www.bunkpolice.org/#/identification-guides/mdma-identification-guide/
This would have helped me a lot 9 months ago, it goes through color, consistency/texture, defining crystal, powder/sparkly tiny crystals, chunky powder, powdery dust.

The people I used to roll with were satisfied with a general up feeling too, because they just haven't had real/good MDMA enough times yet.  Enough true MDMA will turn anybody into a snob, or a connoisseur.  I don't know what drives people to do lots of reading on the topic, for me it was losing shit tons of money.  I doubt that any of my friends have ever lost as much money as I have on bunk pills/weak molly.  I would think the people more likely to get a little pissed off and start testing, would be people with jobs and bills to pay who better understand the value of money, rather than 15 year olds snaking a few $20 from mom's purse before they head off to the next big POS rave to buy some 5-MeO-whateva cutouts.  If it's just straight up non active, the person who paid for their own is like WTF, the person who didn't earn that money is just like "oh well think ill huff some duster and call it a day."  Not that being unemployed makes you a willfully ignorant dipshit, I'm unemployed and I am a constantly learning dipshit.


----------



## Nottamous

Anything pure in the south central part of the US? (North TX specifically)
?

Getting to be about that time of the year when the s/o and I might be looking but would rather wait and try another time if there's nothing quality floating around.


----------



## ThatOn3Guy

Nottamous said:


> Anything pure in the south central part of the US? (North TX specifically)
> ?
> 
> Getting to be about that time of the year when the s/o and I might be looking but would rather wait and try another time if there's nothing quality floating around.



I travel through that area quite a bit and there seems to be a good flow of quality product. I'm not sure what kind of connections you have though.


----------



## snoozelight

fell in love w/ mdma after getting green mac apples in FL a few months ago, dried up fast, now only thing available is "molly" which all turns yellow, all over florida, just marquis-yellow on EVERYTHING. Really sad, everyone thinks the "molly" is real, i feel bad for them. I feel like mdma is getting so rare in FL


----------



## northskyfla

snoozelight said:


> fell in love w/ mdma after getting green mac apples in FL a few months ago, dried up fast, now only thing available is "molly" which all turns yellow, all over florida, just marquis-yellow on EVERYTHING. Really sad, everyone thinks the "molly" is real, i feel bad for them. I feel like mdma is getting so rare in FL



Yup, very rare here.


----------



## qweasdzxc

Well if you guys remember Aus and the UK went through periods of drought. I had mates that went to events in Aus and they all said that MDMA was flowing again. I feel that it will pick up again, we just have to be patient, test our pills and send the bad stuff back to those shitty dealers.


----------



## raggedy_acid

Has anyone heard about 'tiger'? I am told its MDA.


----------



## Dresden

Chemically Insane said:


> Its kinda funny to me that there's people who have been "rolling for years" and then you give them pure mdma and they have never had it before lol



That's the sad part.


----------



## humblegro

It is not hard to find here, and it is cheap as dirt. I have been doing this awhile,and the only bunk I see is the shit these dealers at shows try to sell me. I just pass on the shit. I don't know too many people so I don't know what the big pic is like, but i would say for people with the right connects it is like it has been. If you do not have a connect test and search until you find one. I was like alot of you with no idea where to get md, it took years but it happened. I know once you find it you will cherish it as I do.


----------



## the toad

^ Truth

*edit*... and below as well lol


----------



## Dresden

The fact that it takes "years" to find a real MDMA connect in the US today testifies to how rare the real thing has become.


----------



## qweasdzxc

It is sad, but I have faith things will pick up again.  It is getting bad though when my friends in Miami are saying there is more bunk than goods.  The only city still kicking hard is Chicago...The mintman is doing his job properly...


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

MDMA is not that hard to find. Start going to the more low key venues (100-300people). Not masses with kids that don't know what MDxx really is. Become friends with the real music heads and the djs. Before you know it, you're in a nice little circle of people, and these people like to party.


----------



## brutus

Dresden said:


> The fact that it takes "years" to find a real MDMA connect in the US today testifies to how rare the real thing has become.



It certainly did take years to find MDMA for me.


----------



## Motox7

sadly the only molly im seeing is this bullshit glittery powder that smells like bandaids. ugh. I want SHARDS MOONROX, DAMN IT DAMN IT DAMN IT, its been so long, North Carolina SUCKS


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Its different for everyone as far as finding good stuff goes. I don't like the attitude that good drugs are everywhere all the time, however. That just comes across as unrealistic. What is realistic is that there is a huge profit margin to be made by selling poor quality drugs but even if a dealer unknowingly buys poor quality drugs, they will need to make their money back.

Basically, don't think someone is dumb because they can't get good drugs. IME, it takes some time to establish reliable connections. I didn't just enter the drug using world knowing to get whatever I wanted, whenever I wanted on short notice. 

Yeah, if drugs were legal, we'd all have the luxury of getting great quality drugs at any hour but it simply doesn't work that way.

At the same time, people out there who think they'll never come across good MDMA, keep your hopes up, good stuff is generally out there. A policy of mine has been if I'm not pleased with a connection, I move on asap. Even when I have it good, I keep my ears open cause part of the nature of the game is that it can and does change on a consistant basis for the most part and its always good to have multiple options.


----------



## georgewc2001

^Great advice...i don't know how many times I've had a good connect that's supplying nothing but great shit, only to have them suddenly put some garbage out there.  It's about money for them, which means even if they're testing shit, it doesn't matter becasue if there's nothing clean to sell, they still have to make their money.  The most important thing is for buyers to test shit before they buy.  The more of us do this, the more it will make it so that dealers can only sell good shit.


----------



## Johnny blue

A common tactic with dealers of any substance is to sell great quality a first and then cut it more and more over time. This allows them to develop a good customer pool that will eventually end up buying crap. I see no reason why Molly would be any different which is why it's good to always test regardless of a dealers reputation.


----------



## the toad

And then there's test reagents... never gone bad yet with anything I tested that showed good results...


----------



## FractalStructure

Pills suck around here, but Molly has been ridiculously and surprisingly clean (nyc)


----------



## Need4speed

molly seems like the shizznit


----------



## PinezPeakZ

qweasdzxc said:


> It is sad, but I have faith things will pick up again.  It is getting bad though when my friends in Miami are saying there is more bunk than goods.  The only city still kicking hard is Chicago...The mintman is doing his job properly...



Does the mint man leave extra mdma unpress to sell as molly? I haven't personally any molly at all this summer but then again I haven't bothered looking since I'm content with mints.


----------



## Infirno112

Fat light honey colored chunks. Out of this world good.


----------



## the toad

There's some brown molly that just showed up on edata today... mdma-1


----------



## rocknroll702

that stuff looks dirty and isnt 1 rating LOW? - 

it took longer to find MDMA than it did good L - and that requires patience!


----------



## the toad

No the numbers for the american results are ratios... 1 means that is the only active chemical detected...

If for example something had a rating of mdma-1 caffiene-2, that means there's twice as much caffiene as mdma... but they can't post actual amounts for legal reasons apparently...

Mdma-1 is the best rating there is assuming you want mdma... or you can substitute any name before the one and that means that's all that's in it...


----------



## rocknroll702

I thought they had ratings of 13-16 MDMA on some Molly submitted ?  Maybe I'm mistaken


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

^ Nah, Chemically Insane is correct. Like if you look, some will have ratios like 1-mdma 2-meth 5-caffeine. 

Plus molly can be cut as well so I think the same ratio system would apply to "molly."


----------



## OnTheRocks

What's up with the Molly around Denver? Is there any pure or is it all just crap?


----------



## georgewc2001

FractalStructure said:


> Pills suck around here, but Molly has been ridiculously and surprisingly clean (nyc)



^You test it?  All the molly i've been testing has been mostly methylone, although lately I've been testing more pills than molly.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

There is a LOT of Methylone out there...I've not taken any as I don't have an interest at this point in time but from what I've seen firsthand/heard/read, it is possibly the most likely ingredient in "molly," in capsules with an active chemical with similarities to MDMA but that isn't MDMA.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Who ever said stick to smaller events (too lazy to scroll up lol) is absolutly correct. Some of the coolest people ive met and now have the pleasure of being friends with have been form smaller events. The large events attract too many bandwagoneers that are only there because its "cool" and the really have no idea whats going on.


----------



## FractalStructure

georgewc2001 said:
			
		

> ^You test it? All the molly i've been testing has been mostly methylone, although lately I've been testing more pills than molly.


I do test it, and I've never run into a yellow result on a Marquis agent unless i KNEW it was a cath. 

And yes, there is methylone out in the NYC streets sold as molly, but you can tell just by _looking_ at it, bk is more grainy and doesn't look right from the beginning, not to mention the obvious cath test results. Either way since the supply of bk-mdma is waning due to the ban, it will all be gone soon. I feel like the people that were selling methylone as molly should just fuck themselves. Remember what happened to pills after the piperazines hit (in the nyc area, but nation-wide also)? Its not a good idea to substitute....ever (as far as selling as something else).


----------



## georgewc2001

Hmmm...i'll have to start testing more molly again.  And, yea, some of the molly i see is obviously garbage, but some is tough to tell apart from mdma.  Far as these assholes selling fake molly, they can def go fuck themselves...scumbags.


----------



## Rhcprayl

*Molly I see in Detroit*

See some black goo.Sass for sure.Like lucylovesmolly said takes like half a gram to roll.roll pretty fuckin hard thou.Just not worth the Triple digit price.Found some real nice tan powder as well.Also have seen the glitter powder here ....shit tastes like garlic


----------



## the toad

Triple digit price! holy crap... I almost blew coffee out my nose... what a ripoff... wow


----------



## Rhcprayl

Yup.Ripoff is an understatement


----------



## snoozelight

MDMA (molly form) is flowing in miami, had awesome stuff last night, turned straight black with testing kit. Thank god after months of only methylone. seemed like a lot of people had good stuff judging by the atmosphere


----------



## northskyfla

snoozelight said:


> MDMA (molly form) is flowing in miami, had awesome stuff last night, turned straight black with testing kit. Thank god after months of only methylone. seemed like a lot of people had good stuff judging by the atmosphere


 
That sounds promising.


----------



## glowshowmaster

*Screwing with a good thing.*

I have came to realize that the rise in Pipe pills over MDMA pills is just about the same as cartels, dealers trying to pass off oregano for weed. WTF? IF they continue to produce crap pills...business is going to die cause people aren't going to buy it. I understand trying to cut cost and not get caught, however pipe pills, meth bombs, and straight bunk pills are going to drive the scene into the ground. Such a sad sad thought, but its headed that way. I came from the old school scene. I do my best to find a good quality molly or even a good pill, in the past 20 pills I have bought, only 3 tested to be worth a damn...needless to say I stock up.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

^ There is good MDMA out there but in the same way that rolls are now, there are definitely RC mixes, cut stuff, or just bunk stuff. Mostly the first two, though I've been lucky and have had access to pure, uncut stuff but it seems as though I am lucky in this way.


----------



## qweasdzxc

You have to search very hard now to find good stuff, and if you find it there are times you gotta pay out of the ass for it.  But to those who do find it, it makes the searching worth while when good molly or pills come around.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Everyone hits a rough patch, just keep your eyes peeled and think smart. I have been on a dry spell over the past few months in locating any "mints" usually molly is around here but its somewhat junk. So i kept on looking and BAM found em. Patience will pay off in the long run.


----------



## qweasdzxc

^^^ Exactly mate, I was having a rough time finding stuff, then someone nice helped me in the right direction.  Now I have stocked up for the next year hahaha...I wish everyone would get lucky also.  I miss the scene where everyone was euphoric.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

I hear ya there man, i wish they would cut down on all the dub/brostep shows around here....we need a good fucking trance show, but no local dj's spin it. The feeling of love and connection while at a trance show is so amazing...much better than a bunch of flat billers flailing around while looking like a complete fool. To each their own i suppose


----------



## rocknroll702

qweasdzxc i dont see mints over here on the west and been to several events they are basically unheard of in this direction - shame too from all the positive reviews - none the less Molly is even harder to come by than mints so that goes to show you how difficult it can be finding good CLEAN molly - junk cut crap bs "molly" is all over obviously as with other drugs people sell that are fake.   --


----------



## qweasdzxc

@rocknroll- Sorry to hear about the situation in your area.  Mints rarely travel past the greater Chicago area and it sucks because when I had them they were amazing.  But the best thing I did last year was buy a test kit.  It has saved me so much money.

I just wish everyone has good luck finding stuff, because a lot of people I meet are put off by molly and pills because their only experiences are with bunks, pipes, and R/Cs.  When good MDxx is such a beautiful thing to try and share with others.  I wish you the best mate


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

buying a test kit and using it infront of the person usually gets you into a bit of shit haha, people can deal with you saying their shit is bunk but when you SHOW THEM. Theyyyy usually arnt too pleased haha


----------



## qweasdzxc

^^^ hahaha yeah that is usually true, but I would rather test it and say fuck you to the dealer and maybe get into a fight than just trusting him and dropping it and having the worst night of my life.  Out of all the dealers I have met that have had good shit, I don't think any had a problem with me testing the stuff.

This was mainly when I was first getting into the scene and my mates had the test kits they would bring with them.  If they wont let you test, odds are they know their stuff is shithouse.


----------



## georgewc2001

^I fuckin lose my mind when a dealer wants to get an attitude after their shit tests as the shit it is...IIIIII should be the one they need to worry about getting an attitude when they try to hustle me with some fuckin garbage and I have no problem getting that attitude when they do


----------



## rocknroll702

word george totally understand - i have a test kit unlike 99% of other dipshits in this town/ lol and theres a ton of em apparently this kid i just met was swearing about these blue transformers being good yet EVERY reports ive read found seen or glimpsed at says they are horrible and i even had the opportunity to test one prior to his saying this by months and it tested bad im without a doubt it was of the same bunk batch as they all are- however

the main bunk shit that was floating around was methylone pokeballs - this guy had legit blue butterflies white batmans blue lacostes all kinds of good shit then whoever he was going thru got greedy or stupid whichever it is and picked up from someone else or their connect got greedy/stupid LOL and the chain just got fucked over from there - however i on multiple occassions i wanna say at least 3 - 2 copycat pokes at least if not 3 copycat pokes - macs,telephones, and orange xboxes and one other were allNON mdma copycat bunk shit the xboxes didn teven test for methylone so i think they were highly adulterated.- in any case the test kit is #1 - and it normally will not lie i only say normally as ive heard they can go bad -- moral of the story is these people picking up in large large LARGE amounts without a kit is the problem and thats happening a lot because they dont realize how much crap is really therea nd who can push it - so they tell you my boll rolled hella hard off these last night is what you end up getting in regards to how good they are when they are methylone wanna bes - unbelieveable but thats straight up  - just wish there was a nice website with nothing but trustworth down to earth people that dont know the definition of bunk - until then we can only dream


----------



## sbnodoubt

ParalyticSHOCK said:


> I wish my cell phone took better pictures.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/picbr.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/pic2uh.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I can't seem to figure out how to get the image to show >_>;


 
i've had stuff that looks almost identical to this in the northwest.   best M i've had in a WHILE!   snort that shit and HOT DAMMMM!  never rolled so hard on snorting.   so clean.  so so so so so lovey dovey.

a personal favorite....


----------



## sbnodoubt

raggedy_acid said:


> Has anyone heard about 'tiger'? I am told its MDA.


 
where did u hear about tiger???  i live in the northwest and i know EXACTLY what "white tiger" is.... 

and yes, its the BOMBEST mda i've ever had.     last 8 - 10 hrs... FLOORS you...  no "lovey dovey" aspects... just HIGH AS BALLS ON THE GROUND.   mild hallucinations (wayyyy more then any MDMA ive had)    neways if u can find it... GET IT


GRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## SleepingTaper

rollinlikeabigshot said:


> I hear ya there man, i wish they would cut down on all the dub/brostep shows around here....we need a good fucking trance show, but no local dj's spin it. The feeling of love and connection while at a trance show is so amazing...much better than a bunch of flat billers flailing around while looking like a complete fool. To each their own i suppose



Very well said! I wonder if because of the market being filled with pipes/other non MDXX you get a different type of electronic music/scene. Shitty dub/brostep to me is almost a direct link of the shit drugs that are out there now. Look at the scene in the early 90s the music was great, the vibe was great and more or less the pill scene was great. Now look at it, it's almost the complete opposite. I couldn't imagine mosh pits, pushing & shoving, as well as a total lack of respect for everyone but yourself as part of the scene back in the day. Where has the "community" gone does anyone even remember PLURR?


----------



## georgewc2001

I just remember when there was a constant flow of great new music...was difficult to keep up with...now it seems rare to get quality new beats.


----------



## northskyfla

LOL PLUR was never really there, still remember how many people used to go down during shows in the 90s, it was fun, but a mess at the same time.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

I support PLURR fully everyday of my life, hell, i even had it tatt'd on me lol. I will agree somewhat with how the music goes to the shitty drugs and vice versa. If im floored on some good molly dubstep is the last thing i want to hear imo.


----------



## neMMMM

Haven't seen good molly in ny for months now. Def no plur here as anyone will stab you in the back to make a buck.


----------



## qweasdzxc

I remember when I went to an event a few months back, I got some Moll from another city...my gf only drank and I felt like I was the only one rolling.  It was a different feeling


----------



## georgewc2001

qweasdzxc said:


> I remember when I went to an event a few months back, I got some Moll from another city...my gf only drank and I felt like I was the only one rolling.  It was a different feeling



x10000 yes...i have had this exact experience too many times lately!  I'm out at a party/rave and be rolling hard on some shit i saved from ways back and NO ONE else is rolling.  It kinda sucks.


----------



## qweasdzxc

It sucks, I have an event I'm saving some highly sort after pills for.  Apart from my gf, a close friend and myself I don't know if many people there will be rolling.  PLUR needs to start showing up more often


----------



## Tdogg616

TripTastik said:


> Had each of these this past weekend (Michigan), definitely quality shit.
> 
> Particularly the "Sally" (We call it Sass around here,) which was awesome!
> 
> As far as expensive goes! Well, lets just say I feel sorry for all of you because for me 3.5g of White Sand and MDA cost me *A number lower than you could imagine without quitting the drug game*
> 
> MICHIGAN RULLLZ



so trueee man cuz you already kno ive done some haha i get it cheaper than all of u just by knowing this fucker :D


----------



## rocknroll702

it sucks when people cant find it - its really nice going to shows and people enjoying the music to its full potential -  i think there is a shortage of good mdma in the USA however with all the shitty pressed pills clearly its not easy to get


----------



## Jewel

Got some "molly" the other night... totally wasn't molly at all. It was still kind of nice, but not the real deal... and paid way more than it was worth.


----------



## the toad

I kinda like the shortage in some ways... it comes and goes so I end up taking proper breaks in between short periods of overuse... lol


----------



## Jagninja

gots me some melt in your mouth beautiful shards.  120 mg is pure bliss.  fuck a pill


----------



## unfuckwitable

^sounds lovely. i've only come across the shards/crystals a handful of times and they were incredibly expensive.


----------



## Swizol1

ya the world is a better place when peeps have their mdma lol


----------



## Swizol1

Chemically Insane said:


> I kinda like the shortage in some ways... it comes and goes so I end up taking proper breaks in between short periods of overuse... lol



this is true.


----------



## qweasdzxc

Chemically Insane said:


> I kinda like the shortage in some ways... it comes and goes so I end up taking proper breaks in between short periods of overuse... lol



That does work for me also, but it feels like it drives up the price a bit once it comes around. Then I stock up stupidly and go crazy...


----------



## gtribal

been 2 years since ive seen "moonrocks" AKA "purple sass" AKA "the greatest thing ive ever done to my body"

everything else ive done has been a disappointment and a waste of fucking time.
i still dream about you. 
sometimes i smell that rootbeery safrole for a split second and then just like that youre gone.
where the fuck have you been?
id kill to find you again


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Seen everything from methylone to legit shards being passed around at a festival last weekend. Needless to say everyone there told me they had "molly" LOL same shit as the other guy, few and far between on legit stuff...silly raver kids


----------



## Swizol1

stumbled upon some beautiful shardies...:D


----------



## the toad

^ indeed... if it all came like this id be truly ecstatic


----------



## neMMMM

Swizol I hate you. Just kidding. You lucky fuck!


----------



## tylerwashere

holy shit swiz. you're gunna share right!? lol. its weird. Molly used to be really rare around here but recently it seems like everyone has it?


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Dem look damn tasty swiz.....jelly i am.


----------



## OzzBozz

fuck i havnt even seen shard molly like that here in so cal. dammit, only once have i seeen the moonrocks!


----------



## humblegro

Thats a good lil stash. I make sure I save mine for me and mines. That is a hot commodity right now. I am in a long hiatus from rolling now. Sit on bulk, the shit is worth more than what people are selling it for if it is rare in your area. I just keep all mine for percy. I let people take the mimic pills/powders.


----------



## neMMMM

Its about sharing the love in my opinion.... I don't care how small my stash is, my roll won't be the same if I have no one to experience it with.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

neMMMM said:


> Its about sharing the love in my opinion.... I don't care how small my stash is, my roll won't be the same if I have no one to experience it with.



This is so true, i cant even begin to count how many mints and capsules ive given out just to see someone have a good time.


----------



## LuGoJ

rollinlikeabigshot said:


> This is so true, i cant even begin to count how many mints and capsules ive given out just to see someone have a good time.


 
I used to give out a free pill here and there at a rave if someone looked like they were having a bad day. a lot of the time it would make their day and that made my roll that much happier.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

All about the positive vibes


----------



## Trailmix

Hell yes we are.


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

NICE! NICE NICE!!!!! Chunks going around, ahhhhhhhh just like the first time. Something about pure shit is just soooo much more mellow :D


----------



## qweasdzxc

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/710/dsc00557ny.jpg/

Some stuff I got my hands on not too long ago.  I did put too many drops of the tester though


----------



## ThatOn3Guy

qweasdzxc said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/710/dsc00557ny.jpg/
> 
> Some stuff I got my hands on not too long ago.  I did put too many drops of the tester though



I recently acquired some, that looks exactly like that. It has been responsible for a couple of my greatest rolls :D


----------



## skahead17

Swizol1 said:


> stumbled upon some beautiful shardies...:D



da damn nice. moonrocks flow through ri the past few months. around new years me and my roomies blew a quarter of that solid yellow rock. pure pure pure. jeeeez. one night i chewed three small holes through my lip....got funny looks ay work for a a day or 2. haha. i cant believe that shit though. after finding moonrocks after thinking of them as a roll freak myth i will never ever even think about eating a roll again. and as for powdered "molly" im very skeptical now. but there is still fire molly around when the moonrock isn't available so its ok. in some places the molly fucking flows. flows.

im getting chills just looking at your rocks brah^^^^^^^^^^^^ i wish i was crushing it up..........


----------



## the toad

pills are for kids and tourists... anyone serious about mdma will only buy molly...


----------



## LuGoJ

Chemically Insane said:


> pills are for kids and tourists... anyone serious about mdma will only buy molly...


 
I doubt the people in areas blessed by mints will agree with that


----------



## the toad

LuGoJ said:


> I doubt the people in areas blessed by mints will agree with that



So do I but that doesn't make it incorrect lol

Mint = mdma (unknown amount) + filler (chalk - unknown amount) only combined weight can be measured
Mdma = mdma (whatever amount you weigh out) + nothing

*assuming you've sent both to edata and got mdma-1 result

So knowing that.... why would any logical person spend more per mg for mints?


----------



## Johnny blue

Chemically Insane said:


> So do I but that doesn't make it incorrect lol
> 
> Mint = mdma (unknown amount) + filler (chalk - unknown amount) only combined weight can be measured
> Mdma = mdma (whatever amount you weigh out) + nothing
> 
> *assuming you've sent both to edata and got mdma-1 result
> 
> So knowing that.... why would any logical person spend more per mg for mints?



Well they wouldn't but if someone just wanted a personal dose mints would certainly be ideal. Things are different everywhere but for me if I want Molly I have to buy a lot more than I need. If the pills are legit I think most people would prefer them, simply because they are easy. Back when there were legit pills around Molly was really rare and likely because we had good pills.  Just like any other pill good rolls are easy to dose, buy and sell anywhere.


----------



## LuGoJ

Chemically Insane said:


> So do I but that doesn't make it incorrect lol
> 
> Mint = mdma (unknown amount) + filler (chalk - unknown amount) only combined weight can be measured
> Mdma = mdma (whatever amount you weigh out) + nothing
> 
> *assuming you've sent both to edata and got mdma-1 result
> 
> So knowing that.... why would any logical person spend more per mg for mints?



Really? So 90% pure MDMA and 50% pure MDMA will require equal dosing? 

Who said anything about paying more for them? You brought that one up, not me ;p

All I am saying is that pills can be just as good as molly and cheaper,  especially considering the copay for pressed pills is $40 compared to $100 on edata. Of course this all depends on current circumstance(which do suck right now in some parts) but to write pills off completely is silly. It's just a matter of preference.


----------



## the toad

I was partially joking... I will take a pill if I happen across good ones for cheap but I find my money goes much farther when I buy molly... my point was that if your serious about about mdma then you will want to find a good molly hook... especially since mints are kinda a chicago only thing...

But if anyone mintyfresh like that was offended, I apologize and you can still be a professional with mints lmao


----------



## ChiLights

Mints rule, and it's awesome for us cause we don't have to be skeptical of our acquisitions. If you buy a mint you know what you're getting every time. A pill with MDxx

When u buy Molly, it's risky, could be methlyone or mephedrone, or just some bunk powder, or even pipes!


----------



## the toad

ChiLights said:


> Mints rule, and it's awesome for us cause we don't have to be skeptical of our acquisitions. If you buy a mint you know what you're getting every time. A pill with MDxx
> 
> When u buy Molly, it's risky, could be methlyone or mephedrone, or just some bunk powder, or even pipes!



Well that's not entirely correct... some mints have ketamine in them... which I actually like more than mdma and not bagging but it isn't mdxx...


----------



## SirSpaggy

Having had (in the day) somebody who constantly had pokeballs/confirmed MDMA rolls, and then having that shut down, I only have stumbled in to MDMA once in LA (even though I'm not actively looking), and it was from somebody I expected to not have actual MDMA. There is so much goddamn Methylone and other bullshit (see my test in the testing Q&A just now) going around that I've basically given up. I feel like if it's going to emerge, I'll find out...otherwise it's just some bunk roll or shitty research chem/methylone/who knows what combo that's made the rounds.

Given how big electronic music is getting, you would expect MDMA to be on the rise again, but sadly it seems like it's the opposite...MDMA exists only in the smaller, longer-term crews, with all of the new bullshit flooding the new audience at the latest Skrillex concert. I'm not knocking on Skrillex, but the same crowd who is all about dubstep/whetever other new music is out there doesn't know the difference between molly, "e", "x", and MDMA. If it gets them mashed, then they're not discerning. 

MDMA is going the route of real LSD - it's going to be a niche drug for people who actually have had it and are willing to wait or hunt down the real deal, with Methylone or something similar becoming the new "E," just like "acid" is now 2-something or DOB. 

Sad, as the few times I had pure MDMA were mind blowing, but I don't see this changing given the current climate.


----------



## brutus

There's some actual MDMA going around the Atlanta area.


----------



## whataboutheforests

http://i595.photobucket.com/albums/tt34/willhicks009/Photoon3-3-12at513PM.jpg

some shards I got in colorado sold as MDMA.... this is the first time I've ever gotten something like this.  I got a half oz and these were the biggest shards, the rest were smaller long skinny pieces.   Could it be methylone or mephedrone?  Something about it seems a little off....but it could also be it was my first time rolling at a festival and I wasn't used to the crowds and I've rolled a lot in the past so losing the magic might have somethign to do with it.  The shards in the bag pictured weighed .8 I believe, .3 had me rolling pretty good.


----------



## versatile

whataboutheforests said:


> http://i595.photobucket.com/albums/tt34/willhicks009/Photoon3-3-12at513PM.jpg
> 
> some shards I got in colorado sold as MDMA.... this is the first time I've ever gotten something like this.  I got a half oz and these were the biggest shards, the rest were smaller long skinny pieces.   Could it be methylone or mephedrone?  Something about it seems a little off....but it could also be it was my first time rolling at a festival and I wasn't used to the crowds and I've rolled a lot in the past so losing the magic might have somethign to do with it.  The shards in the bag pictured weighed .8 I believe, .3 had me rolling pretty good.



If i were you i would invest in a test kit, especially if you are going to buy half an ounce of an unknown substance


----------



## pillpopper420

molly is totaly abundant in Ga fuck the speed pills and go for the real stuff


----------



## whataboutheforests

versatile said:


> If i were you i would invest in a test kit, especially if you are going to buy half an ounce of an unknown substance



I bought it from a trusted source and by "first time" i didn't mean it was the first time I bought molly, just the first time I got shards/not just powder.  I definitely was sketched out getting that much without testing it first but it was kind of my only option (there's a longer story that I won't get into)

I was just wondering if anyone had seen RC's like methylone in this form before, is it possible?  I can attest that it made me roll and if it wasn't MDMA it was something VERY similar with pretty much exactly the same effects as MDMA.  It also has a pretty strong odor, not bad but it's a smell I can't really place.


----------



## shishigami

Methylone is the only chunky MDMA like substance I've tried but the stuff I got wasn't that chunky. I bet you could recrystallize it but you might just have your hands on some good MDMA.


----------



## Vader

Is the smell like liquorice/root beer? If so, that's the smell of safrole, and good MDMA often smells of it.  I had some of these recently, and they had a nice whiff of aniseed to them.


----------



## drusef

wiggi said:


> There's some actual MDMA going around the Atlanta area.



I am jealous. Ive been asking around in preparation for Ultra with no luck. It seems like there is nothing but bad E here in Gwinnett.


----------



## tamko

SirSpaggy said:


> Having had (in the day) somebody who constantly had pokeballs/confirmed MDMA rolls, and then having that shut down, I only have stumbled in to MDMA once in LA (even though I'm not actively looking), and it was from somebody I expected to not have actual MDMA. There is so much goddamn Methylone and other bullshit (see my test in the testing Q&A just now) going around that I've basically given up. I feel like if it's going to emerge, I'll find out...otherwise it's just some bunk roll or shitty research chem/methylone/who knows what combo that's made the rounds.
> 
> Given how big electronic music is getting, you would expect MDMA to be on the rise again, but sadly it seems like it's the opposite...MDMA exists only in the smaller, longer-term crews, with all of the new bullshit flooding the new audience at the latest Skrillex concert. I'm not knocking on Skrillex, but the same crowd who is all about dubstep/whetever other new music is out there doesn't know the difference between molly, "e", "x", and MDMA. If it gets them mashed, then they're not discerning.
> 
> MDMA is going the route of real LSD - it's going to be a niche drug for people who actually have had it and are willing to wait or hunt down the real deal, with Methylone or something similar becoming the new "E," just like "acid" is now 2-something or DOB.
> 
> Sad, as the few times I had pure MDMA were mind blowing, but I don't see this changing given the current climate.



 I gave up a long time ago bro.


----------



## brutus

drusef said:


> I am jealous. Ive been asking around in preparation for Ultra with no luck. It seems like there is nothing but bad E here in Gwinnett.



I've never had any luck in Gwinnett, you should just go to Atlanta and start asking around all the colleges up there.


----------



## dcraver877

some great powder floatin around the east coast.  anyone else get a chance to try it out?  smells strongly through the bag .


----------



## FiveBucksFool

dcraver877 said:


> some great powder floatin around the east coast.  anyone else get a chance to try it out?  smells strongly through the bag .



This has arrived in DC. I will update with what I hear.


----------



## dcraver877

i think its mda...


----------



## SmarTPants

dcraver877 said:


> i think its mda...


What led you to believe that? The physical effects of it or something else? Just curious.


----------



## dcraver877

yea, lots of CEVs towards the end.  felt really hard on my body as well.  I've had lots of mda in the past, and this seems to fit the bill.


----------



## specialrelativity

Try MDA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3,4-Methylenedioxyamphetamine


----------



## Spooky Snacks

All the molly is going into white mints aparantly.

As well as a huge influx of 5 me0 potenized products.

International cartels refuse to sell the damn things because of the high profile nature of impure excstasy tablets as well as there is an upcoming "mob war".

Keep your seat belt on and you'll find your stuff.


----------



## the toad

Maybe a quarter of the molly in chicago goes into white mints... lol... never seen a mint irl... but i get ziplock bags of molly no prob...


----------



## LongTime

It so sad that in Miami the biggest rave of the year Ultra Music Festival is several days and Molly is no where to be found.

Whats going around are just Bath Salts and others being touted as Molly but their not.


----------



## northskyfla

LongTime said:


> It so sad that in Miami the biggest rave of the year Ultra Music Festival is several days and Molly is no where to be found.
> 
> Whats going around are just Bath Salts and others being touted as Molly but their not.



Yup here in South FL its bad, havent seen anything real in quite a while. Most people wont even let me test it. Guess the good days of MDMA are many years behind me.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I don't plan on buying anything while there, I believe I'll just do that event sober. I'm just not going to try my luck considering that event is going to attract a lot of people trying to pass off RC's as their illicit counterparts.


----------



## northskyfla

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> I don't plan on buying anything while there, I believe I'll just do that event sober. I'm just not going to try my luck considering that event is going to attract a lot of people trying to pass off RC's as their illicit counterparts.



Good idea, hope you have a wonderful time though. Party on!! %)


----------



## whataboutheforests

Vader said:


> Is the smell like liquorice/root beer? If so, that's the smell of safrole, and good MDMA often smells of it.  I had some of these recently, and they had a nice whiff of aniseed to them.



the smell is actually more like vanilla, which i've read points to methylone 

In fact I'm almost positive what I had was methylone; the taste was kind of different than MDMA and although the rolls from it were fun and had no bad side effects, it just lacked the crazy magical euphoria that MDMA gives me.


----------



## vickslobotomy

i live in los angeles i was told by my brother that his connect has pure mollies in north hollywood, i tested the powder with dancesafe testing kits no reaction with the marquis & simons regeants. it looks like white crystaline powder..can anybody tell me what it is?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/image105b.jpg/


----------



## Unbreakable

To me I would go with mephedrone or methylone


----------



## RecklessWOT

No, there's no way for us to identify this substance without sending it off to a lab.  Substance ID questions aren't allowed for this reason because someone may think they "know" what it is and it ends up being something entirely different.  Misinformation can be dangerous


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

northskyfla said:


> Yup here in South FL its bad, havent seen anything real in quite a while. Most people wont even let me test it. Guess the good days of MDMA are many years behind me.



I actually had some amazing moon rocks when I was down there along with an MDMA only pressed pill.


----------



## vickslobotomy

what's the effects of methylone?


----------



## Swizol1

similar to mdma ........they say....in larger doses....but id much rather have mdma.......also I think there would be reaction from marquis if was methylone.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

One thing to note about methylone is that it doesn't have a hangover IME. try the search bar though vickslobotomy, as you will find out a lot more about it.


----------



## CharlieBee

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> I don't plan on buying anything while there, I believe I'll just do that event sober. I'm just not going to try my luck considering that event is going to attract a lot of people trying to pass off RC's as their illicit counterparts.



I was there and did the weekend sober.  Had a great time but was a bit disappointed at the same time.


----------



## 303Thizz

use  a test kit. I have seen methylone passed off as molly in denver in recent months. looks like shards and goes straight to yellow on marquis


----------



## 303Thizz

I've also seen a lot of molly that passed reagent tests with instant blue to black reactions on mecke but was still weaker than it should have been.. .. Denver is  a big market, lot of variation


----------



## vickslobotomy

no reaction at all with the marquis..maybe it's ketamine?

http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3900/image105s.jpg


----------



## Unbreakable

I highly doubt it is Ketamine, the K high is Nothing like the Mdma high what so ever.... Meth/coke would be closer but like i said i doubt that, most likely some RC like i said above


----------



## vickslobotomy

it can't be meth or coke because meth or coke would turn orange or brown in the marquis..


----------



## LSD Cruiser

Finally some real MDMA in the Cincinnati area after I don't even remember how long. My source who, let's just say I have reason to trust very much, says he's tested positive these 7 to 14 gram rocks for 100% MDMA. I plan on picking up some in a few days.


----------



## vickslobotomy

tested the powder again the marquis regeant turned yellow instantly


----------



## Unbreakable

methylone goes yellow.... that was my first guess on what it is


----------



## vickslobotomy

is methylone the same with mdma?) why is methylone called " bk-mdma"? does thit mean they produce the same effects?


----------



## the toad

Bk-mdma is beta ketone mdma... this makes it a cathinone as opposed to a phenethylamine... definately not the same thing... but some shared psychoactive effects.


----------



## vickslobotomy

if i drop 500mgs of methylone/mdmc will there be the urge to stick the vicks inhaler inside my nose & touch my brain like i do when i drop good dose of mdma?


----------



## Vader

The cathinones are a subset of the phenethylamines.


----------



## vickslobotomy

'subset of the phenethylamines' by this do you mean sub·set/ˈsəbˌset/
Noun:	
A part of a larger group of related things. ??


----------



## Vader

Yeah. The cathinones are amphetamines which have a ketone group at the beta position. The amphetamines are phenethylamines which have a methyl group at the alpha position. So, necessarily, all cathinones are both amphetamines and phenethylamines.


----------



## the toad

I stand  corrected... i was tired when i posted last lol :/


----------

